# Sticky  Snowboarding Videos and Pictures



## Mr. Right

It's got some old clips and some newer ones. I tried to cut out more of the riding parts unless they looked good or actually kind of showed how fast we were going. Let me know how much you guys think it sucks :cheeky4:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Bobby Monarch is DrGreenthumb420 and I am Mongolo (spanish for retard)


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> It's got some old clips and some newer ones. I tried to cut out more of the riding parts unless they looked good or actually kind of showed how fast we were going. Let me know how much you guys think it sucks :cheeky4:
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> Bobby Monarch is DrGreenthumb420 and I am Mongolo (spanish for retard)


great video, i appreciate the driveby at the end  and are you burnin in a cave or what? hnah


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Good job on that video....:thumbsup:
> 
> one question......how in the hell did you manage to embed it? I have been trying to do that on this site and have yet to been able to...please do tell!


if you quote him it will show the text. it is like this:

< object width="425" height="355">< param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE"></param>< param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param>< embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fu7ARwJCxRE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I added a space after all of the "<" so you could see it..





anyways, cool vid man, i want to make something sometime. just something quick though....


----------



## killclimbz

We haven't had this ability before. Seems like it's been added. Good to know...


----------



## Guest

I thought the video was great, especially the ending. :laugh:

On YouTube all you have to do is copy the "Embed" text below the video description and paste it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right

megladan said:


> great video, i appreciate the driveby at the end  and are you burnin in a cave or what? hnah


It's a little underground hut built out of logs laying on a giant stump. Once snowpack hits it stays pretty much airtight aside from the entrance.


Snowolf said:


> Good job on that video....:thumbsup:
> 
> one question......how in the hell did you manage to embed it? I have been trying to do that on this site and have yet to been able to...please do tell!


When I was done uploading the video on youtube it gave me the embed code and when you watch videos on youtube they give you the embed code. Some people make it so you can't embed their videos so it may not work on some. Just copy the code and paste it wherever you want it embedded. 

Thanks for the encouraging words everyone, I'm going to get better at snowboarding and get a better camera. Making videos is fun as hell


----------



## Guest

nice! you're definitely making strides as a boarder/filmer/editor :thumbsup: i'm sitting in our hotel room in georgetown digitizing the footage we shot today. there's nothing too intense, some rips through the bowl off of lift 9, and other stuff that's more us screwing around that'll be fun to cut together after the trip. i'd like to focus more on some tight tricks/lines a little more tomorrow, and definitely on weds/thurs. 

what are some of your fav lifts? we spent the morning on 1 and 2, then after lunch we moved over to 9, 4 and 8. the terrain off of 4 and 8 was definitely my fav. where are some of these epic pow stashes and tree lines you were talking about?


----------



## Mr. Right

berg said:


> nice! you're definitely making strides as a boarder/filmer/editor :thumbsup: i'm sitting in our hotel room in georgetown digitizing the footage we shot today. there's nothing too intense, some rips through the bowl off of lift 9, and other stuff that's more us screwing around that'll be fun to cut together after the trip. i'd like to focus more on some tight tricks/lines a little more tomorrow, and definitely on weds/thurs.
> 
> what are some of your fav lifts? we spent the morning on 1 and 2, then after lunch we moved over to 9, 4 and 8. the terrain off of 4 and 8 was definitely my fav. where are some of these epic pow stashes and tree lines you were talking about?


There is a lot of good stuff if you take 6 up and go left when you get off. Go past the park and there are usually some good stashes down there. There are also a lot of good stashes all over on 4 and 8. I think either lift 4 or lift 8 would be my fav. You are here until Thursday right? I MIGHT have thursday off but we suddenly became busy at work  I have your number so I'll give you a call. When you are coming down from 4 take that little catwalk that goes by the poma lift. Right when you get on the catwalk on your left there is a little trail that is pretty sick. Look to the trees my friend! Oh yeah and the weather is calling for snow for the next two days.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to pop in before someone answered your question Snowolf. Once you posted with the media to this thread, I get a browser message (I'm using Firefox) stating I need to install additional media plugins to display your media within the post. I'm guessing if I installed them, your media would display, but I'm no expert, hope the others can help you out. 


This thread has started me thinking about my much neglected other hobby, photography. I don't do park but can appreciate an awesome shot of someone catching some air or hitting a rail, etc. I wonder if any of you Colorado folks would be interested next season in letting me grab some shots of you in the park or even just on the hill. I'd be willing to send you the digital file so that you could include it in a movie or slideshow you were putting together for yourself. 

Cool video, makes me want to visit Loveland and check it out.


----------



## Mr. Right

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLLgoaDCgJs&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLLgoaDCgJs&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I got your video to embed so I'm not sure what might be going on. Are you sure you are using the embed code or are you just using the url? It's not fair I can embed your video but you can't lol. If you watch my video at the end it says "imbed video" and the code starts with damn it won't let me do the embed coding just to show you because when I do it it's trying to embed something lol. I am using IE as well so I don't think that is it. Also I use the imbed code at the end of the video (or under the youtube user name "imbed video" in the user name section top right of a youtube screen) and dont use the insert image part of the toolbar on this forum, just copy code, paste in post and it works.


----------



## Mr. Right

Snowolf said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out....I was`nt getting all of the code. I right clicked on it and selected copy, but I did`nt scroll all the way to the end assuming it had the whole thing.....damn picky computers!
> 
> Let me know if you can see this:
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_o9271L5Dc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_o9271L5Dc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


You got it. When I do it I left click the code once and it highlights the whole thing, then I right click and copy. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Grimdog

Jackpot! And I love the tune. Missing Persons Rock.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right

Grimdog said:


> Jackpot! And I love the tune. Missing Persons Rock.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Oh I see how you are my video isn't good enough :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grimdog

Mr. Right said:


> Oh I see how you are my video isn't good enough :laugh::laugh:




Sorry, I enjoyed your video too but I'm a little too old for you kids and your hippity hop music.:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Right

Grimdog said:


> Sorry, I enjoyed your video too but I'm a little too old for you kids and your hippity hop music.:dunno:


:laugh:

I'm just a big 26 year old kid that refuses to grow up. I'll get a new video up with some old guy music for you guys  Supposed to be seeing 1-2 feet at Loveland tomorrow night so we'll get some good pow footage, maybe even me doing a cartwheel :cheeky4:


----------



## Grimdog

I'd like to see a video with some WHAM or Culture Club please.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right

Shepherd said:


> This thread has started me thinking about my much neglected other hobby, photography. I don't do park but can appreciate an awesome shot of someone catching some air or hitting a rail, etc. I wonder if any of you Colorado folks would be interested next season in letting me grab some shots of you in the park or even just on the hill. I'd be willing to send you the digital file so that you could include it in a movie or slideshow you were putting together for yourself.
> 
> Cool video, makes me want to visit Loveland and check it out.


Definitely, I like good pictures too. I'm not into the park at all really, I like hauling ass and hitting natural booters myself. Why wait until next season?  Come up this weekend.
Here are a few pics of me from Loveland January this year.


----------



## Mr. Right

Grimdog said:


> I'd like to see a video with some WHAM or Culture Club please.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


How about Oingo Boingo? (I don't have WHAM or Culture Club).


----------



## Grimdog

Mr. Right said:


> How about Oingo Boingo? (I don't have WHAM or Culture Club).


Oh yah! "Dead Man's Party" use that one.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Definitely, I like good pictures too. I'm not into the park at all really, I like hauling ass and hitting natural booters myself. Why wait until next season?  Come up this weekend.
> Here are a few pics of me from Loveland January this year.


I'm already scheduled through the first week of April and by then I figure conditions on the mountain may not be all that great for photos (but this is Colorado where you can board till June, right?!) I'm hitting one of the resorts you don't like this weekend, otherwise I'd try to meet you guys and get some shots. I really like that second shot, lotsa action.


----------



## Mr. Right

Grimdog said:


> Oh yah! "Dead Man's Party" use that one.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I was thinking "Sweat" but if I'll make a long video with both songs .


And Sheperd, anytime you wanna go ride just hit me up. I ride with another member of the board regularily and we can get some good footage of you too.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> And Sheperd, anytime you wanna go ride just hit me up. I ride with another member of the board regularily and we can get some good footage of you too.


Cool, I'll send you a private message sometime and we can meet up. One of the reasons I was also thinking next season on the photos is that I'm a noob and while doing easy blues, I figure the photos on the harder terrain would have more impact, so that leaves me out this season. I wouldn't want you guys to get bored with the easy blues and greens.

Snowolf, those vids of the old folks had me lmao


----------



## Mr. Right

Shepherd said:


> Cool, I'll send you a private message sometime and we can meet up. One of the reasons I was also thinking next season on the photos is that I'm a noob and while doing easy blues, I figure the photos on the harder terrain would have more impact, so that leaves me out this season. I wouldn't want you guys to get bored with the easy blues and greens.
> 
> Snowolf, those vids of the old folks had me lmao


Most of our video is taken on greens and blues. They are great for the haul ass and air pics. I don't usually take the time to go flying through the air if I have to land on a 40% grade stacked with skier moguls unless it's deep powder, then I'm kind of an idiot lol. Shit, maybe we could give you some pointers  If you don't feel comfortable I understand though, definitely been there.

Snowolf, I've got that video of the old lady setting off the airbag on my myspace page lol, that's classic.


----------



## Mr. Right

Here is DrGreenthumb420's counterpart of the same video, kind of, but he cut out different parts and used different music and some some clips I didn't include.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lsS9gBuNII&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lsS9gBuNII&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## PaoloSmythe

well i watched all 8:19 of it so it can't have sucked too much

in fact i am inspired to edit together my clips!

where was it at tho?


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Most of our video is taken on greens and blues. They are great for the haul ass and air pics. I don't usually take the time to go flying through the air if I have to land on a 40% grade stacked with skier moguls unless it's deep powder, then I'm kind of an idiot lol. Shit, maybe we could give you some pointers  If you don't feel comfortable I understand though, definitely been there.
> 
> Snowolf, I've got that video of the old lady setting off the airbag on my myspace page lol, that's classic.


yeah, blues and some greens are definitely where its at for balls out


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Most of our video is taken on greens and blues. They are great for the haul ass and air pics. I don't usually take the time to go flying through the air if I have to land on a 40% grade stacked with skier moguls unless it's deep powder, then I'm kind of an idiot lol. Shit, maybe we could give you some pointers  If you don't feel comfortable I understand though, definitely been there.


Greens and blues will work out great, we'll have to get some shots this season then. And any pointers you want to make I'll gladly accept any tips to get better. Went up today and felt almost as comfortable on the blues as I did the greens so I think I'm making a little progress.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

the music might notbe to everyone's taste.... but that's what the mute button is for.  

hope you like the moving pictures of euro and canuck places 

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ph2MLEB_2ss"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ph2MLEB_2ss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## NYCboarder

i nailed a 50-50 over this raimbow tree branch rail my first time so decided to tape the next one.. 
ps. it was basicly surfing today at south peak, i was riding on slush all day =(


ouch
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c146/nycguy13/SNOWBOARDING/crash.flv">


----------



## Mr. Right

Short clip from today at Loveland. I'm the one filming and I do a cartwheel at the end with the camera in my hand.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDw2QVwJxaE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDw2QVwJxaE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Right

Snowolf said:


> Did the camera live?....:laugh:
> 
> Hey Paolo.....great work! I t is cool to see Euroland! I like the way you put it all together too.


Yeah the camera lived but after 2.5 cartwheels I was a little sore today :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Here's one I did last year. Yes, Top Gun is my favorite movie...

crashed


----------



## killclimbz

A little Winterpark footy from last Friday I found on the web. Pretty sure this is out the gate. One of my most favorite playgrounds. Many a person has thought they were good in the trees and then ran into this run...
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="300" data="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=786519&server=www.vimeo.com&fullscreen=1&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color="> <param name="quality" value="best" /> <param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /> <param name="scale" value="showAll" /> <param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=786519&server=www.vimeo.com&fullscreen=1&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=" /></object><br /><a href="http://www.vimeo.com/786519/l:embed_786519">WP Powder day</a> from <a href="http://www.vimeo.com/user394349/l:embed_786519">samuel forsyth</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com/l:embed_786519">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Yeah the camera lived but after 2.5 cartwheels I was a little sore today :laugh:


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QGxCU0V1IsU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QGxCU0V1IsU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
friend following me. catches nose in snow, 1 cart wheel, 1 back hand spring :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right

Atleast your buddy held on to the camera :laugh:


----------



## Guest

here's the video i cut together from our loveland trip. i was hoping to get some sweet backcountry stuff on thursday, then some park/trick stuff on friday....but i had a wrench thrown into those plans :laugh: so i had a couple days worth of footage to work with. cutting it together got me more excited to get some good boarders together and throw together something reaaal sweet.

gabe (one doing all the cheesy commentary :laugh = me
lucas = lvd (he posts here once in a while)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hkdu_a1b83E&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hkdu_a1b83E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Grimdog

This is totally insane but I think I'd like to try it.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tvFNJVWUFas&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tvFNJVWUFas&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

Couldn't pay me enough to do that.

Here's the end of the season vid my buddy made. I'm the one w/ the white pants. You can see me flailing about plenty, especially on the jumps where I have a tendency to want to roll up the windows (they're some big windows).

...the embed didn't work so a link will have to suffice.
Snowboard


----------



## Mr. Right

Grimdog said:


> This is totally insane but I think I'd like to try it.
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tvFNJVWUFas&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tvFNJVWUFas&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Dude that's sick! I'd definitely try it, but I'd need to spend a little time on my skates again first. They definitely hold an edge on ice better than my board does.


----------



## Guest

Here are a few videos of ME, not the best but I still like them :thumbsup:

My first 180 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_RXl6iEsCw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I_RXl6iEsCw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Powder Riding
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DW108M0eSJ0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DW108M0eSJ0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## nzboardlife

The expression on your face after that 180 is awesome, looks like your having fun


----------



## Guest

nzboardlife said:


> The expression on your face after that 180 is awesome, looks like your having fun


I was having ALOT of fun trying it and finally I got it and was so stoked


----------



## Guest

*Avalanche Boarding*

Just uploaded my vid of avalanche boarding, thought it might be worth sharing. 

YouTube - Crazy Snowboard run down an Avalanche in New Zealand


----------



## Guest

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kQzyVn_IphY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kQzyVn_IphY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
friend just made that, filmed @ hunter,windham,okemo and stratton. 
props to william hung for the inspirational speaking.. anytime you see snow FLYING its me.. lol i dont do tricks or nothin, just like makin snow spray higher than anyone else on the mountain =]


----------



## Mr. Right

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QRUQ_A-YgSc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QRUQ_A-YgSc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

My old video, not sure if it ever made it into this thread. I'll have a nice long end of year vid in June with clips of most of the season, atleast from where we got a camera.


----------



## Ezkimo

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OWAP7KKxDMw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OWAP7KKxDMw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Most the shots are from Breckenridge, and others from Keystone.
Used Final Cut Pro for the editing, a PD150 for the Filming, and livetype for the font action
Unfortunatly thats all ive gotten this season, aint much but i hope you like the music type in with the shots
tell me wut u guys think


----------



## nitroboarder22

*my private park*

me snowbaording at my house and a couple other places

sorry i couldnt figure out how to get the video on here but heres the link for it

YouTube - Alexs Movie


----------



## Guest

Went filming with my friends at Mount Snow this past Saturday, put together an edit:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FrUfKyFOk4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FrUfKyFOk4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Right

A funny video of me getting worked in the pow, I wanted to hit it again but my partner in crime had other ideas, too much pow, so little time. It was windblown and kind of solid at the top and I didn't expect it to get soft that quick lol.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MsB95CDQFi8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MsB95CDQFi8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

nitroboarder22 said:


> me snowbaording at my house and a couple other places
> 
> sorry i couldnt figure out how to get the video on here but heres the link for it
> 
> YouTube - Alexs Movie


That is one buttery board! 



FilmerD said:


> Went filming with my friends at Mount Snow this past Saturday, put together an edit:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FrUfKyFOk4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4FrUfKyFOk4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Dayum, new favorite video from this site. :thumbsup:

BTW, what camera do you film with? I've been thinking about buying my own this summer....any recommendations?


----------



## Guest

Might at well put my first vid in this thread too...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpuIPJUqDAg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpuIPJUqDAg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Right

sparty said:


> Might at well put my first vid in this thread too...
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpuIPJUqDAg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpuIPJUqDAg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I know I've seen that video atleast a few times on youtube, definitely hope my editing/filming/riding skills one day can even come close to that :laugh:


----------



## Guest

The second video at 3:20 is sick, truly unbelievable...


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> The second video at 3:20 is sick, truly unbelievable...


Yeah, it reminds me of Terje's first descent.

Totally wicked...


----------



## nitroboarder22

*some more of my videos*

*please take the time to watch these and tell me what you think of the editing*


just finished this today of my 5th grader friend 
YouTube - ethans movie

YouTube - andrews movie

YouTube - clay goff snowboarding

A series of movies i made all the footage is from my backyard setup
I think the third one is the best my editing skills kindof got better the more movie i made.
YouTube - alex maiers house part 1/3
YouTube - alexs house part 2/3
YouTube - alexs house part 3/3

Tyrol Basin Mt Horeb
YouTube - tyrol basin late season


----------



## Guest

Shit... thats some scary stuff Imagine that it's you the one caught in that situation.


----------



## Guest

sparty said:


> Yeah, it reminds me of Terje's first descent.
> 
> Totally wicked...


im pretty sure that is Terge's first descent? just they dubbed over the sound and edited the cut.

heres the original cut 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rd8AJdcnw4A&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rd8AJdcnw4A&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Its a pretty good documentary for those that havnt seen it...definatly recommend.


----------



## nzboardlife

<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI8Lv932q-g&hl=en&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mI8Lv932q-g&hl=en&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>

Some brilliant NZ senery


----------



## Mr. Right

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fMNzF9i8e4k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fMNzF9i8e4k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

^^^^ the plow must of done it on purpose :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nzboardlife

Snowolf said:


> Oh my God!!! I may have to come there very soon...got a couch to sleep on...
> That is some gorgeous scenery....no wonder Peter Jackson picked NZ to film the Lord of the Rings...looks just like I imagine Middle Earth to look like!!


Hah i actually do have alot of spare room in our house but im affraid all this is bound to be filmed in the south island or lower north island (im in auckland, the mid/top of the north). If you ever get a chance i recommend it. One of my favorite experiences in the south island was a heli hike, where they dropped us in through dirt roads in trucks then picked us up from where we had to hike to in helicopters, had a trip like that one back.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Big ass booter sesh*

John Centi from www.snowrev.com getting some out west
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://www.snowboard-revolution.com/scripts_video/sr_standalone-10-07.swf" width="490" height="400" id="PlayerSnowboardRevolution"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain"/><param name="movie" value="http://www.snowboard-revolution.com/scripts_video/sr_standalone-10-07.swf"/><param name="quality" value="high"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="thisVideo=http://www.snowboard-revolution.com/MEDIA/videos/snow_rev_mammoth_session_08.flv"/></object>


----------



## Guest

here's my vid for the season. hooray for youtube smashing my glorious HD footage. Well, nobody's particularly good in it (including me) but enjoy.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wpgZ_CEaYI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wpgZ_CEaYI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

Nice editing. :thumbsup:



geoko said:


> hooray for youtube smashing my glorious HD footage.


You could host it on Vimeo's HD Channel. 

The Vimeo HD Channel on Vimeo


----------



## Guest

Cool video, love the music :laugh:. where were most of the video clips taken at (which resorts)?


----------



## Guest

<object width="600" height="400">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" />	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" />	<param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1232118&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=ff9933&fullscreen=1" />	<embed src="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1232118&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=1&color=ff9933&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="600" height="400"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://www.vimeo.com/1232118?pg=embed&sec=1232118">wkeboarding</a> from <a href="http://www.vimeo.com/user561857?pg=embed&sec=1232118">felipe</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com?pg=embed&sec=1232118">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## nzboardlife

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7BtNN6M97q8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7BtNN6M97q8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


heheh


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> Cool video, love the music :laugh:. where were most of the video clips taken at (which resorts)?


Most of it is at Dodge Ridge in California, it's south of tahoe, more towards yosemite. All the backyard stuff is at my parents' place in Pinecrest, about 15 minutes from Dodge. There's also stuff from the 3 resorts by Banff (Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, and Norquay.) I think I may have used a couple of the shots from Mt. Hood Meadows, but I was only there for one day this year.


----------



## Guest

Did a short remix of my last vid...that's me in the green hoodie during the time lapse in the beginning making my YouTube debut..

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rzOozffwLxI&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rzOozffwLxI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

Just to say that there will be a video by flow next year with Christophe Reynders doing a DOUBLE CORK 10! Pretty sick, saw the video by a friend, if I can lay my hands on it, will certainly post it here


----------



## Guest

This one is funny even though it is skiing. Plus it is at mammoth

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NC2yiTAxKlk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NC2yiTAxKlk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## killclimbz

You had me at Vikings and space aliens...

<object height="344" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TkT4JNS281M&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="344" width="425"></object>


----------



## Guest

*Killer Shreds - Photos*

Hey, Here is a spot where you can post your killer photos from last season!


----------



## killclimbz




----------



## killclimbz




----------



## killclimbz

There are a few from last season...


----------



## Dcp584

Ok so who is going to be the one to follow that. Who has some shred photos to top those???? Anyone Anyone Buelle....


----------



## Guest

I love how your dog follows you down the mountain. That's awesome!


----------



## killclimbz

Cody is an absolute bad ass out there. He jump off a 10ft cliff last year. Didn't even think twice and stomped it. One of my favorite sequences with him is from two years ago in Grizzly Gulch. Worth repeating.
Where's the rider?








Ok there he is. Where's the dog?








Right on my ass as usual...


----------



## Dcp584

It's not last year it a couple years old, it's not really epic either but it's all I got. :dunno:










Here is the only other thing I have


----------



## killclimbz

That is actually a very good photo. You should img that sucker and get it on the board.


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


>


you and your gawd damn nose presses!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Only shredder I know!


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Cody is an absolute bad ass out there. He jump off a 10ft cliff last year. Didn't even think twice and stomped it. One of my favorite sequences with him is from two years ago in Grizzly Gulch. Worth repeating.


So awesome. That last picture is amazing. What kind of dog is he?


----------



## nzboardlife

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JVxrNIjD190&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JVxrNIjD190&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## killclimbz

All mutt. Hard to say as there are not many dogs that look like Cody. Chow, some sort of (Belgian, Aussie?) Sheppard mix perhaps? Eventually he is going to get DNA tested. 
He's stupid retarded for the snow...


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> you and your gawd damn nose presses!


Oh come on TJ don't be jealous..... 

They really aren't that hard. YOU CAN DOO IT!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Man that sounds like the same speech I gave TJ when picking up hookers.


----------



## Dcp584

If you look at the last two pictures of the dog if you scroll through a little fast it looks like there is a bear chasing the dog. Or maybe I'm just dumb like that.


----------



## Guest

here are couple pics of my friend

























Her first box she has ever tryed and dont worry she will become a snowboarder this year


----------



## T.J.

last year at Jay. not exactly shredding but i like the way the pic came out.









a few seasons back at liberty:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

TINDY!!!!


----------



## T.J.

PaoloSmythe said:


> TINDY!!!!


dammit paolo! DPK gives me crap for that all the time but its one of the only pics i have of me going off a kicker.


----------



## kri$han

Dcp584 said:


> It's not last year it a couple years old, it's not really epic either but it's all I got. :dunno:


THAT's not epic?

shiet man, if I could do that I wouldda captioned the photo with EPIC AIR in big ass letters :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

i dont get what it is you were trying to do in that photo? grab or spin?


----------



## Dcp584

I really don't remember what I was trying to do. It was like three years ago and that day was a bit of a blur since I slammed into the ground and knocked my ass out. I was snoring on the transition apparently, Won a new helmet for best crash though...


----------



## Dcp584

Yea no kidding, I don't know if this is the particular jump I destroyed myself on though. It was definetly that hit though everyone was eating it on that hit that day.


----------



## Dcp584

Oh found another one from a bordercross I did..


----------



## Guest

Those backcountry shots are beautiful. It makes me feel like I have yet to truly experience snowboarding.


----------



## Snowjoe

PaoloSmythe said:


> TINDY!!!!


NOTHING, and I mean that, beats a Tindy.


----------



## killclimbz

I could feel the cold in the air this morning. The first time in a couple of months. There was snow on the high peaks this weekend. So here is a little more mid season stoke from Grizzly Gulch to keep this thread going.


----------



## killclimbz

Enjoy!


----------



## nzboardlife

Enjoyed.


(10 char)


----------



## killclimbz

The new Powder Whores trailer is up. I've been attending their movie premiers for the last three years as it is also a fund raiser for the Friends of Berthoud Pass. Considering that most of their footage is done by human powered effort their movies are impressive. Two years ago Bob Athey the Wizard of the Wasatch got a segment riding his splitboard even though PW films are Tele films. It seems this year a snowboarder gets a fair amount of film time. Good for these guys. I talked with them last year about having other disciplines in their films and they said that they have a few snowboarders (splitters actually) on their film crew. So they were considering adding some sideways footy for their next film. Good for these guys. Their films will always be rooted in Tele but I am glad to see them expand. Also, their films are very good, worth checking out if they come to your town. Fun guys to drink with for sure.


----------



## zakk

killclimbz said:


> Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing those. Great Photog skills! :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

Well I think I took the last photo posted. Forrest otherwise known as Hikeforturns on many message boards took a lot of those. Tom Armento on other earlier photos. I also took a lot of them too. I just didn't credit each individual photo. Regardless, if you want to know who took a specific photo, I can credit them. In either case I shared in each of those adventures. Thanks for the appreciation of course!


----------



## killclimbz

I was thumbing through another site and this classic of Jonaven Moore had popped back up.








That might be the sickest line I have ever seen in a photo.

**hmm seems bcrider changed his format so this pic is no longer available, I'll repost it if I can find it somewhere else.**


----------



## T.J.

line? you call that a line? thats a drop.


----------



## killclimbz

He's laying turns on it. Freakin' sick. Here is what Jonaven himself had to say about it.


> This photo is from a place called Parkers Ridge, on the icefields parkway, in Banff Natl. park. The shoulder of Mt. Athabasca to be exact. Anyway I first snowshoed around at parkers probably 8 years ago now, and my friend Kyle Wolochatiuk rode a line very close to this through a very large and exposed chute that I very much looked up to at the time. We saw the potential of this rock face at the time, but I guess just were'nt really at that level back then. This last spring I went back there with my girlfriend, and photographer friend Dan Hudson. We did some laps the first day close to this rock face, and I rode around the bottom of it to make sure that the tranny was nice were it met back up with the snow. I think we were doing easily twice the lines in a day on split gear than what I remember doing as a kid on showshoes. I brought a custom splitboard that _Rome Snowboards _had helped me out with. The light hit this thing early in the morning, so Nicola and I skinned up the ridge, and where within the final ascent by about 9:30am. Nicola rode an easier(but still plenty steep) line from this intermediate saddle, and I post holed the rest of the ridge solo. Dan had the easy job of sleeping in, and hiking to the bottom to shoot photos(and help guide me in with a radio). From the top there is a chute that is fall line, and riders left of the rock face, that I had as a back up way down if I needed. I wanted to just get to the top and see what it looked like from there...
> Its funny because one of the posts on this site says it reminded him of a kayaking shot. Well, truth is having become an avid paddler in the last few years, I sort of have a different outlook at what' possible. The high end in that sport in my eyes is a whole nother level really. But I guess its all just what your used too.
> Anyway, it was good fun, and the tranny at the bottom was perfect. It felt like it dropping into a really bit vert ramp on a skateboard. Pretty smooth really. Well, I want to get some video footage so I'd like to go back this year. There's a pretty small window there for avy conditions and the like on that face though (big convex face in the entry) so everything'll have to line up just right. Keep y'all posted!
> p.s.- there is surely no better way to hang out in the backcountry than on a splitboard. I am so sold.


----------



## Guest

That picture is fucking nuts. I can honestly say that I don't see myself doing something like that EVER!!!! ..... I value my life too much , or maybe I am just a pussy :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

bunch of shit from montanna 
sick times 
powder days

u guys should head up there the mountains are like undiscovered gems

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/w0ggmo.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/bja6xe.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
fresh tracks all day
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.tinypic.com/4ktlpz.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.tinypic.com/21akb4o.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
about to go for a run
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.tinypic.com/2q3ndvt.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
about to hit the double blacks at disco basins back bowls
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.tinypic.com/16h70h4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i36.tinypic.com/2vlmxjn.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
view from the top of a sweet cliff line


----------



## Guest

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.tinypic.com/1zzkeow.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
cliff again
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.tinypic.com/1zpl953.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
another view
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i36.tinypic.com/xcq7bb.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/fvaf04.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

cant wait to go back next year

most pictures are from the montana snowbowl
only like one or two are from disco basin and lost trail
enjoy


----------



## killclimbz

Snobowl eh? Funny you go there. I have a friend who lives in Missoula and that's his local resort. He does a lot of great looking bc around there too. Montana is definitely on the list of places to go visit without a doubt.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Snobowl eh? Funny you go there. I have a friend who lives in Missoula and that's his local resort. He does a lot of great looking bc around there too. Montana is definitely on the list of places to go visit without a doubt.


yeah its fuckin amazing there and the best part is that you get to walk on the lifts cuz no one is ever there cuz its so well hidden


----------



## killclimbz

Hmmm, Mike doesn't exactly call Snobowl amazing but calls it a good little hill. He likes it, so there must be something decent there keeping him around.

Well time for some Wolf Creek stoke. All stuff on the pass as I haven't even bothered with the resort yet.

Hourglass. This is one of those lines I want to do but I am very very scared of. Huge wide open bowl with a choke going through cliffs. If that thing rips you are screwed. My buddy did it last year finally. In the high 40's for slope angle.








Perry enjoyin' Suicide bowl. If you ever ride around Lobo Overlook, you'll know it as soon as you see it.








The Gibbs Creek area.








Skinning up the ridge to the peak of Gibbs Creek
















Nothing like 45 degree waste deep snow.
















Lots of great lines in that area and a ton of different ways to do it.


----------



## Guest

LOL at these two
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JrqkYpu-qK4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JrqkYpu-qK4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LDcMK4924PI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LDcMK4924PI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jpfaherty2

Please stop posting these amazing pictures until it is officially winter in New England. Greatly appreciated. 

haha just kidding, I'm jealous. If I had to venture a guess on your dog I'd say Chow/German shepard. The face is def a chow. Awesome pics, keep me entertained until late November please!

JP :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz

He definitely has some chow in him. Some sort of Shepard but I don't think it's German. He only weighs 56lbs or so. Germans are typically a lot bigger. Maybe Belgian, Australian? Hard to say. My lady is a vet tech so at some point I am going to get a DNA test done, then I can say for sure.


----------



## nitroboarder22

*some old footage*

i was bored and found some old footage of my friends and i so i put it into a short edit

YouTube - 06-07 snowboard season


----------



## Guest

nitroboarder22 said:


> i was bored and found some old footage of my friends and i so i put it into a short edit
> 
> YouTube - 06-07 snowboard season


I embedded it for you , if not no one will even bother to see the link. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DYXtwln6LkY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DYXtwln6LkY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest

cool video, just a note, youtube SUCKS, next time use Vimeo, Video Sharing For You, they don't destroy the video quality


----------



## Alcyo

2 vids of last year, not a lot of action...so dont fall asleep while watching :

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1tN_9NcqnUw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOPJeJKb4dw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## killclimbz

Time for some Monarch Pass stoke. This pass was a real pita to figure out. Being 3 hours away, I almost quit going there but something told me to stick with it. It's now one of my favorite bc spots in the state. The fact that it is often just the people I came with riding on the pass on a Saturday or Sunday probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Guest

All your pictures are unreal.


----------



## nitroboarder22

i was thinking about snowboarding .... again and how far away the season still is so i thought i would edit a video to the song knights of cydonia by muse. i saw that song used in another video and whoever edited it did a good job to sync the video to the song and i tried to do the same thing 

<object width="400" height="300">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" />	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" />	<param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1726014&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" />	<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1726014&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://vimeo.com/1726014?pg=embed&sec=1726014">cydonia snowboard edit</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user732222?pg=embed&sec=1726014">alex maier</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com?pg=embed&sec=1726014">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## nitroboarder22

hey thanks for embedding that i finally know how to do that now haha. 
and ya vimeo is so much better im uploading all my videos on there from now on


----------



## Guest

^^^^ no problem, I am here to help


----------



## Guest

sick video. hey if your into snowboarding or any other action sports check out this new action sports magazine thats fully featured online. its also free and eco-friendly so check it out! go to CLiQUE Magazine Online

peace


----------



## Guest

k-Lee said:


> sick video. hey if your into snowboarding or any other action sports check out this new action sports magazine thats fully featured online. its also free and eco-friendly so check it out! go to CLiQUE Magazine Online
> 
> peace




DAMN SPAMMER!!!!


----------



## Guest

I purchased this one on iTunes - heaps awesome vid

[Official Site] Red Bull & Quiksilver present: That's It, That's All.


----------



## nitroboarder22

ya thats it thats all by far my favorite movie and arguably the best snowboard movie made 
i pre oredered it on blue ray that should be incredible


----------



## Guest

I had to get a US iTunes account to get it. Dodgy iTunes.


----------



## Guest

Step Child Video Player

Free stepchild SD full video.


----------



## Guest

k-Lee said:


> sick video. hey if your into snowboarding or any other action sports check out this new action sports magazine thats fully featured online. its also free and eco-friendly so check it out! go to CLiQUE Magazine Online
> 
> peace


thats nasty


----------



## Guest

just watched double decade. it's really good. highly recommended


----------



## Guest

Looks good from the trailer:
YouTube - Mack Dawg Productions - Double Decade Trailer
Lots of rails though.

Might have to grab that one.


----------



## Duck Commander

Why am I just seeing the code and not the embedded videos?


----------



## Guest

Duck Commander said:


> Why am I just seeing the code and not the embedded videos?


you cant embed in forum's.


----------



## nitroboarder22

i saw that video and it is definitely worth buying 
i really like how they show old clips of snowboarding like 20 years ago and they basically show the whole life of snowboarding up to today 
there is also some very sick and original urban riding 
and a good section at the DC mtn lab at the end if you look closely you can see the mountain lab house in the background


----------



## Duck Commander

Sick-Gnar said:


> you cant embed in forum's.


I used to see them. I see them embedded at the bodybuilding and musician's forums that I go to. And I see a lot of code refeencing 'embed' and 'youtube'.

It seems like some people here see them embedded.


----------



## Guest

TigerWolf said:


> Looks good from the trailer:
> YouTube - Mack Dawg Productions - Double Decade Trailer
> Lots of rails though.
> 
> Might have to grab that one.



very good movie, recommend it. Especially for the scene where the dude takes a camera to the head as he lands a jump.

also you should check out pony tale, its a free snowboarding movie and super good. Dude does a back flip up a kinked rail!


----------



## Guest

me and my board. got 2 days on it last year...getting to the mountain on Friday


----------



## Guest

First day at Whistler - Whistler Blackcomb - See the latest Ski and Snowboard Videos from Whistler, BC Canada


----------



## Guest

*Video of a day at Gore Mt NY*

All 3 of us had cameras this day so we took a bunch of shots... Enjoy!

Gore 12-23-08 Snowboarding on Vimeo


----------



## Guest

Just a little schoolyard jib session.


----------



## Guest

jojo some good board control going thru all those trees how long you guys been boarding for? I just started at age of 22 hopefully not too late to get good.


----------



## Guest

NooBoarder said:


> jojo some good board control going thru all those trees how long you guys been boarding for? I just started at age of 22 hopefully not too late to get good.


I started riding about same age as you, used to ski and skate, but used to only go around 3-4 times a year. now i'm 35 and this is my second consecutive year of making a real effort to improve and go more often. I'll probably get out about 15 days this year. Money, time, job etc make it harder for me to go more than that. Just try to improve a little every time you go. Tons of useful info and smart people on this site.


----------



## Guest

This is my favorite bit in a snowboarding video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av0VsTxJd78


----------



## RomeBeta32

*December 3rd Riding*

I have not seen a lot of pictures posted in this thread, mostly footage. Here are two pic's from December 3rd my brother in-law took. Riding at Windham Mountain, NY. Nothing special, better than nothing.


----------



## Guest

Some nice photos there man, I hope to get some good ones this season.


----------



## supergoose

*Burton European Open*

Pipe finals last Friday were fatastic....here a nice pic I took of Mr White...


----------



## RomeBeta32

Sweet pic!


----------



## Guest

Some nice glades at Gore Mt










Chris was about 7-8ft in the air here, hard to tell from the pic though










Nice little drop by chuck


----------



## Guest

*Rail Storm World Competition Video : Sick!*

Hello Everyone,
I wanted to share this cool video of the Red Bull Rail Storm Competition. 
Great DocuEvent...Hope Y'all like it..

Events •


----------



## Guest

That picture Supergoose posted of White i think i found the youtube video of it checkout 1:32 YouTube - TTR BEO Halfpipe Finals 2009 with Shaun White & Kevin Pearce

Looks like u snaped that picture at that exact moment different angle of course.


----------



## supergoose

Hey Nooboarder your absolutely correct, here are a couple more shots taken on the day of Mr White and Mr Pearce.....


----------



## Guest

Man that camera takes some crystal clear pictures nice shots, btw what is S White wearing to cover his face? Looks warm.


----------



## Guest

*short carve video*

Gore Mountain 1-31-09, 1st run of the day. 

Greg on Sunway, Gore Mt. on Vimeo



for anyone into cameras -- I have a canon SD600, and tried it on 'fast frame rate' 60 fps 320x240... looks the same to me as 30fps 640x480, and both settings say bit rate is the same at 88kbps. Shouldn't the bit rate be different for each setting?


----------



## Guest

*Bear Mountain Month of January*

January 5th
 Most snow from a single storm in a decade (didnt get any pics on the mountain this day :laugh: 
Jan. 29th
5050 to bs board across
Indy Air


----------



## RomeBeta32

Are you wearing an Empyre jacket?


----------



## Guest

Wow. what a day! Looks like fun in the sun!


----------



## Guest

Nice shot!!


----------



## Guest

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2SSymY1nAk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s2SSymY1nAk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


YouTube - mike mainero sponsor


----------



## Guest

RomeBeta32 said:


> Are you wearing an Empyre jacket?


Yea its an empyre, got it from outlets


----------



## Guest

*Video from X Games: Kevin Pearce sent to his room after losing to Shaun White*

Kevin Pearce's Mom sends him to his room after losing to Shaun White: 

VIDEO


"oh that was'nt the result we wanted" ... lol


----------



## Guest

"Crans Montana Champs Open by Rip Curl" errrr could the name be any longer? Probably. Anyway, a mate was banging on about how I should watch it on Mpora, I'd never heard of the thing but I found this: Air and Style: Qualifying Highlights - Pure Action Sports TV - I ride mountain bikes a lot but I've never seen anyone boost so fricken high out of a pipe before!!!


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Anyone who has lived in my area knows this has been the best winter in 9 years. Since November we have had what I will call epic conditions continuously. Below are some very short vids of this season so far. These take place at my local mountain and as you will see the powder and snow we have is perhaps the best consistant snow the us has had this year. The powder is deep, accessibility 100% and without a doubt the best snow you could expect to ride on east coast or west.
> 
> Riding the Powder at my home mountain Labrador Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Powder run in the secret stash spot Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Jungle Boogie Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Stealing the Powder Stash Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Thru the BC Deep Glades Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Exit stage left Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Keep goin!!!! Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> The BC glade system at Labrador Mountain Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Ready to ride the powder Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> This ones my favorite
> Yea Baby!!!!! Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video


Cool videos. You should make a movie out of them.


----------



## Guest

*Joe Eddy wins Aspen Open Snowboard Slopestyle VIdeo*

Video of the top three guys in the Aspen Open Slopestyle comp Feb 6 2009

VIDEO


----------



## Dcp584

Latest from me


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Anyone who has lived in my area knows this has been the best winter in 9 years. Since November we have had what I will call epic conditions continuously. Below are some very short vids of this season so far. These take place at my local mountain and as you will see the powder and snow we have is perhaps the best consistant snow the us has had this year. The powder is deep, accessibility 100% and without a doubt the best snow you could expect to ride on east coast or west.
> 
> Riding the Powder at my home mountain Labrador Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Powder run in the secret stash spot Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Jungle Boogie Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Stealing the Powder Stash Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Thru the BC Deep Glades Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Exit stage left Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Keep goin!!!! Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> The BC glade system at Labrador Mountain Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> Ready to ride the powder Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video
> 
> This ones my favorite
> Yea Baby!!!!! Video by Mpdsnowman - MySpace Video


Holy crap man that are some nice videos. I`ll took one myself in the Alps last week. the man in the DC jacket is me btw.


----------



## Willy36

Hey killclimbz, is it cool if I kidnap your dog and call him my own? Cause he looks like pretty much the coolest dog ever. :laugh:


----------



## Penguin

killclimbz > this thread


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> Latest from me


shopped. danimal doesnt go in the park and certainly doesnt jib.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Cody is an absolute bad ass out there. He jump off a 10ft cliff last year. Didn't even think twice and stomped it. One of my favorite sequences with him is from two years ago in Grizzly Gulch. Worth repeating.
> Where's the rider?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok there he is. Where's the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on my ass as usual...


what kind of dog is that??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

Awesome videos man.


----------



## Dcp584

T.J. said:


> shopped. danimal doesnt go in the park and certainly doesnt jib.


You are so full of shit. I go in the park but boxes get dull and this year the parks haven't been in that great of shape. But yes I'd rather jib and jump the natural stuff on the mountain. But that pill was fun as shit.


----------



## stoepstyle

Epic arm flail but cool drop IMO




















Wow im far away bad pic











another cool little drop


----------



## Guest

Heres a couple shots from bear yesterday...pure powder


----------



## Guest

That's it, my new life goal is to take an avalanche course, never go to a resort again, and be awesome like killclimbz. Not much point in posting these after those but...



BS boardslide at Hakuba Goryu



A bit of Niseko backcountry


----------



## tomtom88

yea. kill pretty much owns this thread.


----------



## T.J.

Seedy J said:


> That's it, my new life goal is to ... be awesome like killclimbz.


i think thats pretty much everyones goal.


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> You are so full of shit. I go in the park but boxes get dull and this year the parks haven't been in that great of shape. But yes I'd rather jib and jump the natural stuff on the mountain. But that pill was fun as shit.


----------



## killclimbz

I've managed to get a few good pics from Vail Pass.
















and five days later the avalanche danger was a little out of control in the same area.








We got that slab to break with a slope cut. It was a one run and done day.
















It's gooooood!
























Adam visiting the white room.


----------



## RidePowder

Pictures of my riding buddies, I didnt do this comp


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


>


SICK AS HELL !!


----------



## YanTheMan

Wow Killclimbz, Epic pictures. Really cool dog too. Do you bring him all the time? Makes me want to bring my border collie up to the slopes.


----------



## RidePowder

ya Kill, where are you taking all these photos. Im extremely jealous of your ability to just hike up the mountain with a board or some ski's and just ride down. what kind of camera are you using, by the looks of your photos, it isnt a simple point and shoot


----------



## killclimbz

I am using a Fuji Finepix S1000 this year. Last year I was using a Canon A710 and I liked it a lot, but it completely crapped out on me. I am debating on upgrading to something like a Nikon D60 or I am also kicking around getting the VIO POV1 helmet cam. Other pics I've posted were taken by a Nikon D40. It depends because I generally go out with a group that has cameras of their own, so it varies.


----------



## RidePowder

Since you go out in Backcountry alot, god forbid it ever happened, how do you keep your dog safe in the event of a slide


----------



## killclimbz

Good decision making is the only real defense I have. There is not an alternate frequency beacon (well one but it doesn't work) that you can put on your pooch. It's considered bad juju to dig up your pooch before a person. So terrain choice is key. At times I'll have people hold onto to him to make sure he's not with me on a slope we are testing and such. Also, dogs can get buried and killed, it happened here last season. They also do seem to end up getting flushed more than buried. It is a tough choice, but he has so much fun and I play very conservatively to minimize the danger. I've walked away from a few things that I probably would have done if not for the dog. Overall that's a good thing. The saying goes, "there are old backcountry riders and there are bold backcountry riders, but there are no old bold backcountry riders..."


----------



## Music Moves

Kill, I need CPR after viewing your photos (not specifically requesting you conduct it). 



killclimbz said:


> It's considered bad juju to dig up your pooch before a person."


And this has the potential to be one of the best sentences in any post on any board, ever. I am also a dog lover so I can easily relate to the unflappable way you just typed that sentence into the paragraph.


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> 1-footed off a big kicker


And here I thought I was cool because I could link turns on greens with one foot strapped in...


----------



## stunt66

You're a lucky man killclimbz! I would give up pretty much anything to experience the days you get and to top it all off you have a dog that loves it just as much as you do. My pussy dogs don't even go out if theres a little snow on the ground.


----------



## BigC_ 13

kill i gotta rehash what everyone else has said. you look like the luckiest guy out there, sweet riding and a dog that will follow you anywhere.


----------



## AAA




----------



## Guest

nice shots bro


----------



## Guest

very cool pics


----------



## Guest

Yeah very good. Need to get some of myself like. What camera you use?


----------



## Guest

Here are a few from my weekend on the slopes


----------



## Guest

I like the multi photo in one style. Good work.


----------



## SB4L

How are these multi-photos made??? Obviously with a tripod so the camera doesn't move, but I mean what software is used to combine them? I have a bunch of multi-shots from a kicker we built using a tripod, and would love to set them up this way. Thanks to anyone who can give me ideas for software to use!


----------



## SB4L

supergoose said:


> Pipe finals last Friday were fatastic....here a nice pic I took of Mr White...


This pic is incredible. What camera if you don't mind me asking? Somewhat of an aspiring photographer myself...

Cheers


----------



## Guest

those are some really cool pictures. Is there an limit on how many picture are posted in a single post? I have some fresh ones of my recent adventure. I wear a helmet because.......... the Air Force says I have to and it has helped already lol.

ill post few for now

from Mt. Hakkoda Japan, I'm in DCU's


----------



## crazyluke

that looks like some awesome riding there man...


----------



## Guest

very awesome man.. 

It took us 1 hour and 15 minutes to complete the forest trail. it was an adventure. also for me that was my first time riding in the forest, the trees were like inches apart. what sucked was when you lost momentum, you would just sink and had to dig yourself out. we got to one part in the middle of the forest were there was an 30 foot drop below us, we had to edge ( don't know if that's the proper term ) across it and to the finish point for about a good 2 miles, my feet were on fire when we got done. one thing that was scary and cool to me was, these were the tops of trees lol. there were tons of natural jumps but they all terminated close to tree's so i was not up to it lol.






































also my lame attempt at trying to learn how to jump about a month 1/2 ago in my buddies back yard. after going to the mountains 4 times and looking at this video, i was so stiff lol.


Note: this was only my 3rd day ever on a board, don't laugh to hard lol.
YouTube - SnowBoarding Practice jan 08 Misawa Japan


----------



## Guest

Sweet photos. Like the ones of in Japan. Some friends of mine visited there recently.


----------



## supergoose

SB4L said:


> This pic is incredible. What camera if you don't mind me asking? Somewhat of an aspiring photographer myself...
> 
> Cheers


My weapon of choice is the Nikon D70S


----------



## killclimbz

Thanks all for the kind words. I'm definitely having a blast, which is what it's all about. We've had a few inquiries into picture threads so I am going to sticky this one up. Let's see everyone's stoke!


----------



## Guest

hopping to get more pics this weekend. not that great but hey its all i got :dunno:


----------



## Guest

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

SB4L said:


> How are these multi-photos made??? Obviously with a tripod so the camera doesn't move, but I mean what software is used to combine them? I have a bunch of multi-shots from a kicker we built using a tripod, and would love to set them up this way. Thanks to anyone who can give me ideas for software to use!


you dont have to use a tripod, but it will make them look better. i use pshop. if you want post ur pics and ill pshop one for ya if you dont have pshop.

heres one of me, we didnt use a tripod


----------



## redlude97

A couple shots of my amateur park skills


----------



## Guest

damn cool shots guys!


----------



## killclimbz

Those are some pretty sweet pics. I really like this one.


----------



## mijinkal

Here's a few of my shots taken in the backcountry of Mount Seymour over the past little while. 







Because of this picture, I went out and bought some bright ass pants and Jacket a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

those are very gangsta sir.


----------



## killclimbz

mijinkal said:


> Because of this picture, I went out and bought some bright ass pants and Jacket a few weeks ago.


Sweet effin pic. What DSLR is your photographer using? Very sharp. Bright clothes are definitely the way to go for photo slutting.


----------



## killclimbz

Well not as sharp as the DSLR pics above, but we got a few pics of us doing Corner Pocket at Bert on Saturday. Five people beat us to it, but the snow was still good in the chute.

















Pete looked to get the best line.
















Until he blew up...
















That's how it goes in the bc sometimes...


----------



## RidePowder

kill I want to ride with you


----------



## Guest

sickness man


----------



## killclimbz

RidePowder said:


> kill I want to ride with you


Thanks man. If you're every out in Colorado and don't mind earning your turns, it could happen. We don't always get to do big lines like Corner Pocket, but there is plenty of other great things to do too.


----------



## T.J.

mijinkal said:


>


you sure you werent at steamboat springs? :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder

I dont know what you mean by earning your turns but Im gonna road trip out west next year


----------



## mijinkal

Kill, I want to come out to colorado, just to ride with you. Fawk it looks like you get out a lot, and on some sweet days too! 
If you ever want to come out to Vancouver, I'll show you around as much as I can. 


T.J. Never been to steamboat springs. You can't see it, but my horse pulled me so I could get speed for the jump.


----------



## killclimbz

mijinkal said:


> Kill, I want to come out to colorado, just to ride with you. Fawk it looks like you get out a lot, and on some sweet days too!
> If you ever want to come out to Vancouver, I'll show you around as much as I can.
> 
> 
> T.J. Never been to steamboat springs. You can't see it, but my horse pulled me so I could get speed for the jump.


Vancouver is another spot that is on the list. I really need to get up to Canada and hit the backcountry up around there. In all honesty the terrain in Canada looks so much bigger and more varied than in the lower 48. Only Jackson Hole looks comparable to me. Still, we have some damn fun terrain in Colorado and the access is fantastic. If you ever think about coming down let me know.

That cowboy hat shot is very Steamboat Springs. Especially with the tidbit of you being towed in by a horse. Yee haw!



RidePowder said:


> I dont know what you mean by earning your turns but Im gonna road trip out west next year


Most of those pictures I post up are from backcountry spots that you have to hike to using snowshoes or a splitboard. At Berthoud Pass you generally have to hike less than 1k vertical to get over a 1 k run. Generally speaking. You also don't get as many laps as at a resort, but your turns tend to be deeper and of much better quality. That day, we got three drops. Hiked about 2600 vertical up and got almost 3100 down. It's a lot of work, but we also take our time, enjoy the scenery, and get it done. I've got over 40 days in this year and only 8 days riding at resorts.


----------



## RidePowder

Id do it. Im so depressed we have like a week or two left tops. its 50 right now and no snow except on the slope


----------



## KIKNIT

Just some shots of my time in and around Colorado.


----------



## MadBomber53045

random pic i took in colorado that wound up cool as hell.


----------



## RidePowder

I was gonna say, I live in WI, and thats not WI.. lol

great picture


----------



## killclimbz

Nailed a killer one on Vail Pass yesterday. Our original plans was to go to a semi secret spot that offers wide open alpine turns. We got to the parking lot and looked up at the 13k ft peak we were planning on dropping in off of. There was a steady stream of snow blowing off the ridge top and not letting up. It looked like 40mph plus winds. Vail was reporting 6" of new, so we packed up and hit Vail Pass. Good call. 100mph recorded winds at the spot we planned on going to, no wind and sunny skies at Vail Pass. I'll put up a TR in the bc forum in short order, but here is a pretty sweet sequence from the day.

The spine.








Forrest slaying the spine.

































The whole day was just like that...


----------



## SB4L

Killclimbz, your pics make me salivate. I have just taken my AST lvl 1 and have all my gear, can't wait to get out into the backcountry around here. Problem for me seems to be finding people dedicated enough and who actually have experience.

Question for people posting action-sequence shots (heycalvind and others), what program do you use for it??? I have some sweet sequences but do not know how to merge them together into one photo like you have.


----------



## Guest

mijinkal said:


> Because of this picture, I went out and bought some bright ass pants and Jacket a few weeks ago.


ahh I know this picture. It was always one of my favs from the mount seymour group on facebook. Was that that one kicker built at like the bottom left of the Northlands run?


----------



## mijinkal

Nope, it's in the backcountry about 1/2 hour hike past Brocton chair. It's the infamous City Booter.


----------



## Guest

sweet deal


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I suppose this is the place to post this.

I was looking round the net for some snowboarding videos the other day and I was having some serious trouble finding quality videos. So I set up a blog where I am grabbing the youtube videos that I find and like and saving them in one place so I can find em again. I just add them as I find them, all it means is you don't have to watch 100's of new snowboarders shaky handicam videos of the beginner slopes to get to the good stuff.

Oh and if you want to suggest something for me to post email me at [email protected]

Snowboarding Vids › A collection of snowboarding videos


----------



## killclimbz

The entrance.
















After the "deed" was done.









Hopefully I'll some action shots from this in a day or two. Best line of the season so far.


----------



## RidePowder

o my god, kill someday Im going to follow you into the backcountry. I promise, after getting my level certification for avalanche safety, of which I need to take a level one course. But just looking at that run I see so many things to play with it would be amazing. pull out some Nico Mueller shit on that run


----------



## Guest

Some of these have been posted elsewhere, so I apologize for repetition.

tail grab









stiffy sorta









method(though I don't know if I grabbed in the right place.









frontside boardslide









snowboarding rules!


----------



## killclimbz

RidePowder said:


> o my god, kill someday Im going to follow you into the backcountry. I promise, after getting my level certification for avalanche safety, of which I need to take a level one course. But just looking at that run I see so many things to play with it would be amazing. pull out some Nico Mueller shit on that run


Wish I could pull some Nico Mueller shit. These days big drops and a tweak are about it for me. I haven't thrown a spin in years. Anyway, on that line, it's about getting down in one piece. It's steep. Well over 50 degrees on top and at least over 40 (maybe 45) degrees almost all the way down. It doesn't really let up until you are out of the hallway. A fall in there can have very dire consequences. If you had any speed, tomahawking is a likely scenario, and with all the rock and such, you could get jacked. I'll let the bad ass pros play terrain park on that one. Fortunately, there are a lot of other lines you can play with at Bert that do not have such a high consequence factor.


----------



## RidePowder

I just noticed that as you enter the chute ,the rocks on the right hand side almost make a quarterpipe, it would be fun to slash, or ride and dive


----------



## BigC_ 13

Kill you are a lucky, lucky man. I would sacrifice a goat to get a chance to ride the stuff you get to ride.


----------



## killclimbz

You live in Victoria! You've got tons of killer terrain out there, a lot of it that quite frankly makes my backyard look like small potatoes. Berthoud is world class, amazing, and all, but you have access to some pretty bad ass hills. All you have to do is get out there.


----------



## RidePowder

is there tons of killer terrain in Minnesota too that I dont know about?


----------



## killclimbz

There is! I found driving directions for you here. Assuming that you are in the Minneapolis area. :laugh:


----------



## RidePowder

god I miss winter park. I was so stoked when I got to make first tracks in parsens for the season because I was out there at 8am the day it opened


----------



## BigC_ 13

killclimbz said:


> You live in Victoria! You've got tons of killer terrain out there, a lot of it that quite frankly makes my backyard look like small potatoes. Berthoud is world class, amazing, and all, but you have access to some pretty bad ass hills. All you have to do is get out there.


Well I had never heard of this Berthoud place you mentioned so I went to the almighty google, and the only results I got was a range down in Colorado, Victoria being all the way up here in Canada doesn't exactly make it an easy trip. 
So was there a mixup on your part or is google trying to hide this mountain from me?


----------



## stoepstyle

This is the first year ive ever had people take pictures of me

Me layin down a sweet carve at K-town (Kirkwood ahah)











A little norms nose action at kirkwood as well


----------



## killclimbz

BigC_ 13 said:


> Well I had never heard of this Berthoud place you mentioned so I went to the almighty google, and the only results I got was a range down in Colorado, Victoria being all the way up here in Canada doesn't exactly make it an easy trip.
> So was there a mixup on your part or is google trying to hide this mountain from me?


Sorry for the confusion. Berthoud is a Colorado local. I was comparing it to what you have within two three hours of Victoria. Also, the town of Berthoud is far from Berthoud Pass where the riding is, lol.

But, unless I am mistaken, Victoria is close to Vancouver correct? Lot's of stuff within a couple of hours of Vancouver that is world class and insanely good. I know it's probably a bit of a distance to travel, but it should be within traveling distance. Lot's of people have to hop a plane to get to what you can probably drive too. The stuff I ride is at best 80 minutes away from me. Some stuff is over a 3 hour drive.


----------



## RidePowder

stoep thats a sick pic, and I have that same coat


----------



## tomtom88

stoep has a dope board. id love to nab me one of them.


----------



## stoepstyle

RidePowder said:


> stoep thats a sick pic, and I have that same coat


Thanks  ! The built in mittens are great on spring days and ive taken that thing on hikes up to thimble peak at kirkwood in nasty wind and snow and it has held up as well! 




tomtom88 said:


> stoep has a dope board. id love to nab me one of them.


Thanks I love it I bought it the day it became avalible on emagenetwork.com ahah


----------



## RidePowder

wait, what jacket is that? Ive got the bozung zig zag and it doesnt have built in mittens. Wrist gaiters yes, mittens no


----------



## stoepstyle

Its actually a softshell jacket not like a full built one


----------



## BigC_ 13

killclimbz said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Berthoud is a Colorado local. I was comparing it to what you have within two three hours of Victoria. Also, the town of Berthoud is far from Berthoud Pass where the riding is, lol.
> 
> But, unless I am mistaken, Victoria is close to Vancouver correct? Lot's of stuff within a couple of hours of Vancouver that is world class and insanely good. I know it's probably a bit of a distance to travel, but it should be within traveling distance. Lot's of people have to hop a plane to get to what you can probably drive too. The stuff I ride is at best 80 minutes away from me. Some stuff is over a 3 hour drive.


getting to vancouver is ridiculously expensive though, gotta pay a shit ton of money to get a car over by ferry these days, not to mention only being 17 doesn't help matters at all, I'm working on getting my own car right now but my parents won't let me take their car's up the mountain, I took my moms car once while she was away and she found out and I was grounded for a month 

And its tougher to find some places to ride good backcountry on the island, our mountain has had so little snow this year it hurts, we finally got enough snow this week to open the lift that accesses the backside of the mountain with all the good runs, and the mountain closes in 20 days, it sucks.


----------



## Swiftmac

Me layin down a sweet carve at K-town (Kirkwood ahah)











Damn I am jealous of that blue Legacy base...wish I was lucky enough for that. Legacy with a black base is better than no Legacy at all i guess.


----------



## stoepstyle

Yeah its funny all my clothes match (green pants with rasta jacket or green pinstripe jacket) and my board matches (Blue legacy with blue Targas) but they dont really match with each other ahah. But your right a black based legacy is better than none! Those boards rip!


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Mike Mainero Edit
me, editing sucks.


----------



## SB4L

After seeing some cool sequences posted here I had to try it for myself. Borrowed a tripod from work and played around, using the free GIMP editor and a tutorial found on the net. I think they turned out okay for a first attempt - still working on it though. These are taken from a little spot we built just behind a few hotels in a clearing.









Me with a BS 360 attempt that turned out more like 270. I found it funny that you can't see my board in any of the pics, just snow...








My buddy Justin with a much cleaner BS 360









A pillow drop sequence in the slack-country of Sunshine Village

These next two turned out much better, as I had a more solid place to mount the tripod, and am getting better at the layer mask stuff.









This little wooden construction sign provided us with hours of fun. It's so damn easy to set up too, we were moving it around to use it as a pole jam and jump over stuff.


----------



## SB4L

Well I wasn't sure which thread to post the photos in, I finally got some sequence shots after learning how to do them - thanks for the tips guys!

Post in the other thread


----------



## Guest




----------



## SMDSkata

You ever hit your ass on the ground?


----------



## COtoUT

right after my knee surgery...

Picasa Web Albums - John - Untitled Album

a few months after knee surgery-wishing i had not done this, as i now have a new 'clicking' sound in my knee.

Picasa Web Albums - John - Untitled Album

*not sure how to load images on this site, sorry.


----------



## T.J.

COtoUT said:


> right after my knee surgery...
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - John - Untitled Album
> 
> a few months after knee surgery-wishing i had not done this, as i now have a new 'clicking' sound in my knee.
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - John - Untitled Album
> 
> *not sure how to load images on this site, sorry.


bad ass pics duder!


----------



## killclimbz

Picasa doesn't allow you to use the IMG tags to post on forum boards for some reason. Photobucket, Yahoo pictures, and others do. I have no idea why Picasa does this, but it's a primary reason I don't use them.


----------



## COtoUT

killclimbz said:


> Picasa doesn't allow you to use the IMG tags to post on forum boards for some reason. Photobucket, Yahoo pictures, and others do. I have no idea why Picasa does this, but it's a primary reason I don't use them.


thanks, i was tinkering with it while bottle feeding the little man at about four a.m., figured it was me not knowing what to do. thanks for the info.


----------



## COtoUT

T.J. said:


> bad ass pics duder!


thanks, homie. scratched the landing on the rock drop, though (probably should not have posted it).


----------



## COtoUT

mike000 said:


> YouTube - Mike Mainero Edit
> me, editing sucks.


sick vid, mike. is that big boulder?

here is some old shit that we shot back in 03:

YouTube - Log Jibs, The Canyons, 007 stick line, 2003

nothing great-but it was a late pow storm, which is always nice.


----------



## BigC_ 13

Nothing amazing here, just some shots of a nightime park session earlier this season. It was right when the mountain opened so there was only a small park with a couple boxes set up, nothing spectacular. And all photos were taken without a flash because of the mode I was shooting in so the lights are all form the runs, but its better then nothing .

My buddy:


















Me:


----------



## Guest

*Dog*

hey Killclimbz,

Your dog sorta looks like one of these things:

Eurasier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Strikingly similar to the picture underneath "temprament" in fact. Could just be the way he ended up if he has chow in him, mixed with some kind of sheepdog or something.
Interesting.


----------



## killclimbz

That would be interesting if he was mixed with a Eurasier. There is certainly a resemblance. I think that is a pretty rare dog in the US though. In a month or two the lady is going to have a DNA test done on him. She's a vet tech so it's cheap for us to do. I'll post up the results when we get them.


----------



## paintball_karl

my 3rd attempt at a cbox. it actually came more natural then expected.


----------



## Guest

SMDSkata said:


> You ever hit your ass on the ground?



Sometimes, but only if I skid out. My ass is the first thing to hit. I gotta get new pants for next season because mine have a hole on the left ass check. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SMDSkata

Gleb said:


> Sometimes, but only if I skid out. My ass is the first thing to hit. I gotta get new pants for next season because mine have a hole on the left ass check. :thumbsdown:


Yeah bro, you put some angle into it.


----------



## Guest

Oakley Arctic Challenge:

YouTube - Arctic Challenge

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/UtvmHKzdIcE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/UtvmHKzdIcE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## stoepstyle

Haha thats my brother off to the side


----------



## stoepstyle

sorry for shitty image quality but I think you get the idea


----------



## nzboardlife

Hahahha, fucking awesome image sequence


----------



## stoepstyle

Thanks haha


----------



## SPAZ

YouTube - Burton Custom Bindings Unboxing

unboxing my new bindings... it's a fail.


----------



## paulperroni

heycalvind said:


> you dont have to use a tripod, but it will make them look better. i use pshop. if you want post ur pics and ill pshop one for ya if you dont have pshop.


Hello!
I have photoshop but don't know what feature to use... Do I open all the photos together? How do I combine them all into 1 image??
Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Guest

*check mine*

YouTube - skylerhughesfilms's Channel

let me know what you think


----------



## nitroboarder22

*against all odds*

heres a teaser for my season video this year 



YouTube - against all odds teaser


----------



## DC5R

Nice video.


----------



## supergoose

yeah sweet video...


----------



## Guest

here some shit from the 21inch crew from germany
Kickerblockerbande (Max Lanzl and Päddy Hiob) on Vimeo


----------



## Guest

*You got your toque on?*

We love snowboarding AND wearing our toques

YouTube - Got My Toque On - K-Mak Feat. MC B-rad







Do you?


----------



## Guest

*Some nice PA pics and Movies*

All the pics and vids on this site are from PA. Weve got some of the best AM riders!

http://www.common-grind.com/common


----------



## RidePowder

Ok so a few months ago the first previews of Isensevens Lets go get lost came out.

I havent seen any new clips so here we go

Trailer 2.. Im gonna get blue ray for this movie!!

YouTube - Isenseven Let's Go Get Lost Teaser


----------



## Guest

I hope noone i know sees this...









upside down peter pan


----------



## Music Moves

Summer fun...


----------



## Music Moves

Shifty, Mint St bank


----------



## Guest

Dope video Snowolf!! Nice!!


----------



## Guest

There's a ton of vids I'm looking forward to this season.


----------



## Guest

I appreciate to see the video, great video..


----------



## Guest

some shots from last season in estonia (god aweful tiny hill but better then nothing): 







































































































and just for fun... heres a short clip from my season 06/07... moved to a country without snow after that... no progress on my tricks :/

Im on the very first trick.. from there on, you should probably recognize the outfit
YouTube - kuutsekas 2006/2007


----------



## Ezkimo

dope pictures man. i did em


----------



## SPAZ

killclimbz said:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/killclimbz/Monarch%201-13-2008/IMG_0216.jpg<snip>[/QUOTE]
> 
> now THATS walking your dog....


----------



## stoepstyle

The snow patches connect up and continue out of view


----------



## Guest

thanks  
i just love taking photos on the hill during sunsets and such ^^


----------



## Guest

Pictures are amazing, what kind of camera do you use.


----------



## Guest

these are taken with my old nikon d40 (the cheapest there is) with 55mm kit lens + 70-300mm sigma
now i have upgraded to nikon d90 though


----------



## snowvols

How do you like your d90? I am looking hard at some Nikon dslr.


----------



## Guest

D90's really nice.. its like day and night with d40.. 
loads of ways to play around with manual settings yet it works great in auto mode with a 
few tweaked out settings.

if youre into photography, its a great choice (especially with the 105mm lens) 
if youre looking something for holydays and snapshots then perhaps its a bit 
overpriced, complex and bulky. depends on your needs... im damn happy with it ^^

if youre interested in examples, loads of photos taken with the d90 on my blog.
Joosep KÃµivistik | Photos, Life and Random stuff


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

photos are really nice and the videos is put together pretty well, a tip for your spins though would be to 
bring your legs up to your chest a little more. its gonnamore bring them up to you and not you bending down
to them so you dont kill your air. that and try and keep your hands more below your head so it doesnt look 
like your flailing as much, other then that it looks pretty solid.


----------



## Guest

Heh, never thought about it like that 

thanks for the tip... il try it this winter... i manage to replace my broken board ^^


----------



## 360FacePlant

A few pics from last season as I wait patiently for the winter!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres a short vid of about 3 or 4 runs worth at the end of a spring day. it was pretty soft and slushy by the end of the day 
so i fall a couple times on stupid things haha

YouTube - Crobar and Stone Age Steve rippin face


----------



## Music Moves

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres a short vid of about 3 or 4 runs worth at the end of a spring day. it was pretty soft and slushy by the end of the day
> so i fall a couple times on stupid things haha
> 
> YouTube - Crobar and Stone Age Steve rippin face


Dope. 

1 0


----------



## Glade Ripper

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres a short vid of about 3 or 4 runs worth at the end of a spring day. it was pretty soft and slushy by the end of the day
> so i fall a couple times on stupid things haha
> 
> YouTube - Crobar and Stone Age Steve rippin face


Sweet shredding man. Some good hits in there


----------



## droseph

I just got a new setup this year. Palmer Classic with Drake Supersports. I had a K2 Anagram and Union bindings last year.
sorry for the low quality pics,i only used my phone, as my camera is in another country.


----------



## SPAZ

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres a short vid of about 3 or 4 runs worth at the end of a spring day. it was pretty soft and slushy by the end of the day
> so i fall a couple times on stupid things haha
> 
> YouTube - Crobar and Stone Age Steve rippin face


sick! i song is just as, too


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Music Moves said:


> Dope.
> 
> 1 0





cubllsu8338 said:


> Sweet shredding man. Some good hits in there





SnowboardSpaz said:


> sick! i song is just as, too


thanks guys, im trying to put together a better one of the whole season so if i get to finish that ill put it up.


----------



## chupacabraman

My snowboarding photo album:
Snowboarding - a set on Flickr

Nothing great, a few epic pow dumps, randoms. 
All taken in the Banff area (Kicking Horse, Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, Norquay)
All taken with basic point-n-shoot cameras (Casio EX-Z77, Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ2, etc)


----------



## Guest

Nice photos dude. The Lumix ain't a bad point n shoot camera - I used this in NZ recently and got some good snaps.


Upside down Peter Pan shot is hilarious - backflip/rodeo?


----------



## logantheninja

ha ha this is my first post ever!! yay 

ha any way ama post like a video like from a long time ago 
so its preety shotty \

<object width="420" height="340"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="movie" value="http://www.bragster.com/flash/bragster_player.swf?embedded=true"><embed width="420" height="340" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" bgcolor="#000" name="brag" AllowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="autoplay=false&id=314996" src="http://www.bragster.com/flash/bragster_player.swf?embedded=true"></embed></object>




and if that dont work ill post a link

"Entry for: show off their best snowboard jump" from logantheninja on bragster


----------



## Guest

canUboardslide? said:


> I hope noone i know sees this...
> 
> upside down peter pan





lol, nice. I'll see your upside down peter pan and raise you a burrowing idiot. 










The G-force up to this jump was insane. My legs gave out when I was going for a back flip and I was squished into the jump and spit out the top.

Here's is a pick of the jump from my starting point. You go down one side of a mini-valley and up the other side, which is why the G-force is intense. (BTW, this is Turnagain Pass, AK)











Here is a pic of me doin' it right.


----------



## Guest

:laugh: oh man I think I woke everyone up from laughing!
Looks good when pulled off man!


----------



## j.gnar

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres a short vid of about 3 or 4 runs worth at the end of a spring day. it was pretty soft and slushy by the end of the day
> so i fall a couple times on stupid things haha
> 
> YouTube - Crobar and Stone Age Steve rippin face


damn dude you shred!


----------



## Guest

*Absinthe Neverland editing competition*

Check out this Absinthe editing competition! You get to edit footage of Nicolas Muller, Travis Rice Bode Merrill and the rest from Neverland! Check out the link if you don't believe me:

Edit Absinthe’s Film


----------



## COtoUT

Powderflow said:


> Check out this Absinthe editing competition! You get to edit footage of Nicolas Muller, Travis Rice Bode Merrill and the rest from Neverland! Check out the link if you don't believe me:
> 
> Edit Absinthe’s Film


sweet, thanks.


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> Pictures of my riding buddies, I didnt do this comp


Ah coffeemill. I have such a love hate relationship with that shit hole.



some pics from my trip to Montana last December



























beginnings of a little kicker.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

RidePowder said:


> Pictures of my riding buddies, I didnt do this comp


lol DAAMMNN dude whats up with your boys back right leg. looks like he got backwards knees or some shit. or hes just double jointed as fuck. lol sick pics tho.


----------



## Muusers

I made a short teaser to warm my friends up for the upcoming snowboard trip. Tell me what you think, it can still be altered!

Wintersport Teaser on Vimeo


----------



## COtoUT

Muusers said:


> I made a short teaser to warm my friends up for the upcoming snowboard trip. Tell me what you think, it can still be altered!
> 
> Wintersport Teaser on Vimeo



just a re-post ofrice's vid? pfff, *insert fart noise.


----------



## Muusers

What does that matter? The purpose of the vid is trying to warm up people, not to show of personal skill


----------



## COtoUT

Muusers said:


> What does that matter? The purpose of the vid is trying to warm up people, not to show of personal skill[/QUOTE
> 
> if it works for you, i guess.


----------



## Gustaf S

Killclimbz: I love your pics! And your dog seems like the best.

Here are some pics of me from the winter 08/09 which I spent in Arlberg (including St.Anton, St.Christoph, Stuben, Sonnenkopf, Zürs and Lech)




























Hope you like them 

BTW, am I the only one riding the alps here in Europe?


----------



## nigel b

Gustaf S said:


> BTW, am I the only one riding the alps here in Europe?


your not alone
im usually in the tirol area
mayrhofen next year


----------



## Guest

Gustaf S said:


> BTW, am I the only one riding the alps here in Europe?


I'll be in St Anton in January (for 2 weeks).
That last drop looks pretty gnarly.


----------



## stoepstyle

Hehe it dosent look like the first track made it very far before eating shit on that last drop. Savage though


----------



## Gustaf S

Thanks guys!

robbied: If you want to check out the drop in the picture its on the left hand side just by the parking lot when you come in to Zürs from St.Anton. You can't miss it.


----------



## Guest

Gustaf S said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> robbied: If you want to check out the drop in the picture its on the left hand side just by the parking lot when you come in to Zürs from St.Anton. You can't miss it.


Sweet, thanks. Are you in St. Anton in Jan?


----------



## Thadwood

Snowolf said:


> Why I don`t do rails.....
> 
> YouTube - snowboarding crash


This should be shown to everyone who believes they're too cool to wear a helmet when trying this kind of thing. If it can happen to the best, it's most likely going to crush your face.


----------



## 360FacePlant

Gustaf S said:


> BTW, am I the only one riding the alps here in Europe?


I'll be in Morzine this season.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

these are a couple pics from les deux alps in france this summer.


----------



## killclimbz

Loving those pics. Gorgeous! I am sure I have asked before, but what camera are you shooting with?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i actually have no idea. i know it was a pretty big and very nice camera ha. a family that i teach the daughter of at mount snow in VT flew me out there with them to coach her and her friend so the dad was taking a bunch of pictures of us the whole time. the kid with the capita and the girl in the white t shirt with the fourm that you see in the first pic are the kids i was coaching at the time.

i also have a ton of other pics from france that the dad took that look pretty sick uploaded in the gallery here. i have a couple sick scenery shots too of the town below the glacier.


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, it's definitely a high quality DSLR. I am hoping to pick one of those up this season, if things work out. Just curious. Beautiful pics regardless.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

if i happen to talk to the dad anytime soon i'll definitely ask him and let you know what kind of camera it is.


----------



## j.gnar

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i actually have no idea. i know it was a pretty big and very nice camera ha. a family that i teach the daughter of at mount snow in VT flew me out there with them to coach her and her friend so the dad was taking a bunch of pictures of us the whole time. the kid with the capita and the girl in the white t shirt with the fourm that you see in the first pic are the kids i was coaching at the time.
> 
> i also have a ton of other pics from france that the dad took that look pretty sick uploaded in the gallery here. i have a couple sick scenery shots too of the town below the glacier.


how long have you been riding ?
every picture or video you post is absolutely nuts!


----------



## ---NT---

D'oh! Just saw this stickied thread after making a new thread below. Found this 30min video: Stance: The Full Movie // Snowboarding Videos


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

j.gnar said:


> how long have you been riding ?
> every picture or video you post is absolutely nuts!


haha thanks man. well i went riding for the very first time about 6 years ago when i was a sophomore in HS but really didnt ride that much. i only went snowboarding with my schools ski club which was only 5 times a season so in my first three years i only went about 25 days if that. after i graduated i started working at mt snow and thats when i started to get into more freestyle and park riding, that was about 3 years ago. originally i just was going to work at mt snow for a year before joining the coast guard but that soon went out the window when i started to realize how much i loved teaching and riding everyday of the season ha.


----------



## Kingscare

Great videos, love that Isenseven trailer, nice presentation.

Here are 4 videos that have stood out in the heap of ones I've found lately.

Bloody snowboard webisode part1
-the presentation isn't up to par, but the content is great, lot of spills for those who dig that at the end

Bloody snowboard webisode part2
-Not as great as 1, but they have a few scenes of a dude on a powder board, looks so smooth.

Burton NZ open halfpipe finals
-Might be an old video to some, but IMO that's how the olympics are gonna go down. Assuming the olympic pipe is just as good as that one. Hadn't seen a pipe comp in a while and the guys are stomping massive tricks.

Torstein's Black Winter part
-If you've youtubed "black winter", you've seen this. But if you haven't it's def worth a look.

Enjoy.


----------



## onel0wcubn

Here's some quick clips of me havin some fun.. this is a few seasons ago.. first year comfortable with rails..

YouTube - C rail 180

YouTube - busted hip - ouch

YouTube - liberty rainbow

YouTube - whitetail 3 12 07 first run

YouTube - 180 on 180 off to backside


----------



## GC24

Kingscare said:


> Great videos, love that Isenseven trailer, nice presentation.
> 
> 
> Torstein's Black Winter part
> -If you've youtubed "black winter", you've seen this. But if you haven't it's def worth a look.
> 
> Enjoy.


You just convinced me to buy Black Winter.
That part was sick. You just reminded me of why Horgmo is my favorite pro. He always goes huge with such ease.


----------



## onel0wcubn

Yeah that Horgmo part is sick.. he so fluid


----------



## jpfaherty2

GC24 said:


> You just convinced me to buy Black Winter.
> That part was sick. You just reminded me of why Horgmo is my favorite pro. He always goes huge with such ease.


That line he does at the end is so ridiculously sick. He rips.


----------



## killclimbz

Not really enough of a trip to put a full report on. Here are some pics from Butler Gulch on Halloween day this year.
















































Overall a pretty damn fine day.


----------



## nigel b

out of all them photos it looks like your dog had the best time


----------



## killclimbz

That is not Cody (my dog), but Bohdi who is Marc's (the snowboarder)dog. It was his first time out playing in the snow with us. He did pretty good.


----------



## CaptT

there has only been one time in my snowboarding career that I have been able to do that on Halloween....it's was prob 4yrs ago.....I do hate you a little......


----------



## jordan2734

looks like a good day. How deep was the snow?


----------



## killclimbz

CaptTenielle said:


> there has only been one time in my snowboarding career that I have been able to do that on Halloween....it's was prob 4yrs ago.....I do hate you a little......


Oh that four years ago was a great one! I think I was riding powder deeper than (these last pics) that by the middle of October. You'll get plenty of yours and most likely larger amounts being that you are in Utah and all. We just have a long ass season out here due to the high altitude. On the negative side, storms lose a lot of their punch by the time they get here. So we get drips and drabs which add up, but you can count the 12" plus dumps on one hand in general. 

Jordan, to answer your question, there was around two feet of snow back there. Besides for managing to nail one rock, I didn't hit a thing, and none of my partners had any problems hitting stuff under the snow. It was pretty dang good for October. We are experiencing a warm up this week though, so that spot is probably going to settle a lot and need a refresh before we go back there again.


----------



## RidePowder

Kill, how far away are you from steamboat?


----------



## killclimbz

RidePowder said:


> Kill, how far away are you from steamboat?


It's around three hours to get there I believe. Maybe two and a half. Just far enough that I generally don't go there unless I have a place to stay. Though I have done a day trip or two to Steamboat. Kind of funny that I'll do several day trip to Monarch Pass (also three hours) but hardly ever to Steamboat.


----------



## RidePowder

I really want to ride with you this season, but I will be in steamboat dec 14-18, and have no way to drive around... I have to supervise 96 college kids and were taking coach busses out there

however if you want to join us and party with college kids we have 11 slopeside townhouses and Im sure we could accomodate you. And Id love to earn my turns for a day with you on my Abacus


----------



## killclimbz

Let's see what the snow does. I could probably be convinced to make the trek out to Steamboat for a day at least. Buffalo Pass has some pretty nice back country riding and unlike most spots, it's pretty damn safe. Avalanches are not much of a threat back there. December is still a little early. Conditions could be could back there, or it could be pretty limited. Buff pass does get about double the snow of the resort so it should be easy to tell if it's ready to go or not.


----------



## snowvols

Kill where was Cody at? Sick photos like always. How envious I am of you.


----------



## iKimshi

These are some sweet pics


----------



## killclimbz

snowvols said:


> Kill where was Cody at? Sick photos like always. How envious I am of you.


Cody was on my ass all day. No one else was shooting photos, therefore no pics of the dude running after me. Plenty more season ahead, I'm sure photos with Cody will start appearing with more frequency.


----------



## Guest

Some NZ riding - Hopefully this will work..

Pictures by Joshevans0 - Photobucket


----------



## killclimbz

Nice pics! Just fyi. If you put your pointer over the pics, Photobucket will show tags you can copy paste. Grab the one's and paste them in the thread. I really dig this pic.
[IMG]http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac102/Joshevans0/Picture8.png

Pretty schweet! Good stuff man


----------



## earl_je

killclimbz said:


> Nice pics! Just fyi. If you put your pointer over the pics, Photobucket will show tags you can copy paste. Grab the one's and paste them in the thread. I really dig this pic.
> [IMG]http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac102/Joshevans0/Picture8.png
> 
> Pretty schweet! Good stuff man



Nice... I like his one also. I can see him humming "I believe I can flyyyy...!":cheeky4:


----------



## PiKiT

dammm some nice pics.....Kill wicked dog!

the upside down peter pan was funny hahaha


----------



## baldylox

PiKiT said:


> dammm some nice pics.....Kill wicked dog!
> 
> the upside down peter pan was funny hahaha


Wow dude! Lose the signature!


----------



## PiKiT

cifex said:


> Wow dude! Lose the signature!




how come?

there is no nudity in it ppg 13 rating approved


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

pretty cool vid. 
YouTube - Knife Show Volume 2


----------



## Kingscare

I really enjoy that production company's videos (knife show). The presentation + FX are really unique and the riding is solid. Good link.


----------



## BigC_ 13

Did some early season hiking just outside revelstoke, this was the best shot of the day, on the first feature we set up, just a little kicker over the stump. Not amazing quality because it was shot on a point and shoot but oh well


----------



## Guest

Thats a cool ass photo - Nice one.


----------



## stoepstyle

Haha point and shoot. As in hes pointing and your shooting


----------



## killclimbz

This thread has all sorts of awesome in it. 

More photos from Saturday November 21. We went down to Monarch Pass and hiked up the closed ski area. I probably would have done a trip report except that I forgot to delete the old pics off of my card and ran out of space. So I didn't get too many photos unfortunately. 

The view from the top of the mountain. If you look close enough you can see where the snow cat had groomed a bit. Monarch has about 3 ft of snow, they should open with all of their groomers in great shape. A little thin for tree riding once the resort traffic starts to hit it. It was fine for this day though.








Forrest








Chris.








Ed and Cody getting after it.
















Chris.








Second lap.








More Chris.
















And then I ran out of space. Sorry guys. I deleted all the photos today, so with a little snow and sunshine the next outing should be a good one.


----------



## baldylox

How is it that all your photos are immune to the "its steeper than it looks. i swear!" syndrome?


----------



## killclimbz

No idea. I don't really think about it when posting the pics. It is what it is. There are certain spots and angles that are better for shooting from. Especially if you can find a high spot, like a rock, on the side of the trail to shoot down from. 

If it's steep, bonus! I do like steep ass powder runs, but in all, a powder turn is always fun. As long as it isn't a 10 degree angled slope that is...


----------



## killclimbz

What do you know? I got a decent picture out of Saturday.









Yay me!


----------



## baldylox

This one is sweet!


----------



## PiKiT

cifex said:


> This one is sweet!


love the dog


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

it amazes me how a dog can run down a mtn next to his snowboarding owner. i want a dog to snowboard with me.


----------



## Mountainmenace

Littel pogo from early season in my back yard last year.


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest

Here is my only pic that I have. 










The first time I rode it, I thought it was just a rail with a drop. But I was wrong, it's a teader totter and I face planted lol...


----------



## jeri534

friend got some pics on Sunday


----------



## tomtom88

That goggle picture is wicked.


----------



## FreshTraxx

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> pretty cool vid.
> YouTube - Knife Show Volume 2


wicked vid!!!!! loved it :thumbsup:

Cheers, Scott


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

FreshTraxx said:


> wicked vid!!!!! loved it :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers, Scott


agreed. definitely one of the top vids I have come across. 
Here is volume 1 they made. Another good vid imo :thumbsup:

Knife Show Volume 1 HD - Video


----------



## Mountainmenace

that goggle pic is so sick 

The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

This is another ok vid. No where near as talented a movie as the others, but its from my local mountain so I figured I post it. The trick at 2:10 is straight sick. 

Blue Mountain Feb 09' on Vimeo


----------



## logantheninja

hey ive got a short video from my fist day of the season nothing fancy i just like to document my improvment



HTML:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIfYuqc6BIk


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

The Standard Snowboard Show

Apparently there is a show about just snowboarding. Just found it and started watching it when its not busy at work. 

The Standard Snowboard Show - Full Episodes and Clips streaming online for free - Hulu


----------



## CaptT

This vid is of a friend of mine...shows what us poor Utah bastards have resorted to....
YouTube - BHG Webisode #1


----------



## seant46

Here is a photo of the forks handrail in Winnipeg, bad quality tho...


----------



## leif

These are a few from a professional photographer who sniped us at the inter-school competition last year:
















We're talking about straight balls out riding folks. 
My poor performace throughout the season haunts me to this day... first place in the tryout and the first race, and then dq'd the next three. I want to have another go lol.


----------



## freshy

CaptTenielle said:


> This vid is of a friend of mine...shows what us poor Utah bastards have resorted to....
> YouTube - BHG Webisode #1


That vid is pretty entertaining, some sketchy $#!+ and then some sweet rails.


----------



## freshy

YouTube - Biggie 08 09
I only ended up getting like 7 minutes of footage last year, so here is my short 2 1/2 minute vid of that. Hopefully this year I will remember to pull out the cam more often. Dont expect anything technical or big, it's just me and my friends having fun.


----------



## cstrumol

*Hitler learns truth about Banannas*

Caution, this is rated R. But hilarious

YouTube - Hitler discovers truth about Banana Tech Reverse Camber Snowboards


----------



## ThugHunter

This isn't me, but I took the photos last January when I looked out my hotel window and saw this go down. His name is Nate Lavik.


----------



## ThugHunter




----------



## ThugHunter

It made it to a video called bits and pieces located here. Magic Hair Productions Located at 11:34


----------



## jordan2734

thats super sweet, but i would hate to see all the scratches afterwards


----------



## crowe176

These are all I have from Kirkwood a few years back during easter after we got dumped on after 2 days of rain. I'm from MI, so days like this, I can count on one hand.


----------



## CaptT

YouTube - BHG Webisode #2


----------



## jordan2734

top one looks steep


----------



## Guest

Went to Okunakayama today with a group from my shop.. The day started of very windy and snowy with clouds at the Peak. Later a blast of sun came in .. sadly I left my camera back at the bottom.. was such a view with the sun breaking through the clouds. Here are some shots I managed to get from the day.






























































































snlow boarding pictures by Biggamehit - Photobucket


----------



## lopro

Wild.

http://vimeo.com/6581009


----------



## Suburban Blend

GASP!!!


----------



## jeri534

fuck yeah!

YouTube - DSCF1214


----------



## Guest

What are the best snowboard videos of this...Anything compare to thats it thats all? Maybe post your favorite 2 or 3 from this year


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

jeri534 said:


> fuck yeah!
> 
> YouTube - DSCF1214


yo where is that, background looks pretty sick


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres a couple from this season so far.









fs 270 on the big butter box to fs boardslide on the tank









pressing out on my tail going down the tank









in my work jacket coachin some kids, truckdriver 720 over the 50 footer in gulch


----------



## FLuiD

Wow...Impressive and super sweet! I don't even wanna post mine now, haha!


----------



## jeri534

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> yo where is that, background looks pretty sick


Stevens Pass, Washington State


----------



## Guest

Cro Reps Smith---Those are some sick pictures, expecially that last one. How did you get that? I am guessing that someone laid under you or something and took it? I second what the other guy said...I was gonna post some of mine but you know what, I think I will either wait till a new page starts or not post them at all lol


----------



## Guest

Ehhh I'll post anyways...Here are some pics from Killington this past weekend...it was an awesome weekend. Woke up to about a foot and a half of fresh powder. Now for us east coasters thats pretty damn good!

*NYINFAMOUS'GIRL* 



















*NYINFAMOUS2k2*


----------



## seant46

Here is a photo of me last season..I messed up the color trying to edit it but i will do it again this year and get a better shot.


----------



## seant46

^how the hell did you do that truckdriver grab while spinning a 7?!


----------



## DiscoStu

So here's some pics I took the other day at my local - Revelstoke - i guess you'd call it a slackcountry day, we basically hiked out towards the catskiing area a bit, rode down from the summit of Mt MacKenzie, it was wicked fun. We found a jump as well built off a cat track, so we played around there too...
None of us are hell park riders (there's not even a park at Revelstoke), but I reckon the pics turned out okay. Anyways, here's a few:

Mt MacKenzie: 









One of my housemates over some trees: 









And a couple of shots off the jump we found: 









This one is of me:









*sorry if the pics are a bit big, no idea how to use [] tags... I'm more of a <> kinda guy.
Rest of the pics are here on my blog, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## stoepstyle

Those pictures are amazing. Im going to sun peaks next weekend hopefully its good


----------



## Guest

pics from Revelstoke look awesome!! I will try to get round to posting some of my pics on here soon.


----------



## c_mack9

you didnt see the photos of the crash landing that resulted in 2 broken legs  (jus kiddin)


----------



## jeri534

"blower" pow at whistler this weekend, heelside slash into a powder stah...


----------



## Guest

man those pictures are bad ass..

I hit up two mountains this weekend.

Small video with pictures from some of my guys and myself today at Mt Makado In Northern Japan. Nothing spectacular. Great riding all day...including the blizzard that hit later on while we were up top.

YouTube - Snowboarding at Mt Makado JapanJan 18 2010 ( video is only 3:05 in length the rest is pictures and music.


----------



## Guest

The recent winter weather in the High Country of North Carolina has provided many local residents the incentive to get out and shred some of the steep and cheap backcountry slopes around town. A few folks built some massive kickers and launched some big air and we were there to get it all on video. Check out some of the recent action by visiting High Country Adventures and see what shreddin' in the High Country is all about.

Here are a few screen grabs:



















You can watch the video by clicking the link below:

Snowboarding - Backcountry Big Air in Boone


----------



## c_mack9

my second day ever in the park, i got better and got to where i was popping off at the end instead of just riding off. hopefully ill get the short vids posted soon, nothing impressive to you guys but iw as super stoked. heres a couple of pics:


----------



## rjattack19

Amazing powder day!
















































^^^this climb really wore me out hahah


----------



## c_mack9

here are a few short vids form my second day in the park:


----------



## rjattack19

not bad for your first time in the park


----------



## c_mack9

rjattack19 said:


> not bad for your first time in the park


thanks man. he was recording those early, i got better towards the end and was attacking the features with more speed. that helped, on the ones were i fell i was goin to slow.


----------



## Guest

now that's powder!

Looks incredible, keep 'em coming


----------



## Erci

I've got a few vids up on youtube. This one's from last weekend: Killington, VT. Helmet Cam # 6


----------



## Guest

Erci said:


> I've got a few vids up on youtube. This one's from last weekend: Killington, VT. Helmet Cam # 6




Ahhhh....Ramshead to Timberline park huh, thats my favorite little park in Killington....haha. Gotta get a lot of speed for that 2nd jump tho...:thumbsup:

Damn I cant wait to board.........the weekend is too far away!!!!


----------



## Erci

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Ahhhh....Ramshead to Timberline park huh, thats my favorite little park in Killington....haha. Gotta get a lot of speed for that 2nd jump tho...:thumbsup:
> 
> Damn I cant wait to board.........the weekend is too far away!!!!


Yup, that's the trail / park! Love it! Stash is awesome, but the jumps on that one are too big for my comfort level.


----------



## c_mack9

Erci said:


> I've got a few vids up on youtube. This one's from last weekend: Killington, VT. Helmet Cam # 6


freakin sweet vid. that park looks nice.


----------



## crowe176




----------



## Guest

Check out our demo reel.

http://http://www.blip.tv/file/3088904/


----------



## Guest

Erci said:


> Yup, that's the trail / park! Love it! Stash is awesome, but the jumps on that one are too big for my comfort level.



Lol yea...I hear ya on that. Im not in the park that much...speed is really my thing. And powder. Not big air. Although...I never mind hitting up the park once in a while. Especially that one. I saw this girl a few weeks ago EAT SHIT over the rainbow rail at the end. She was coming down real slow and it seemed as though she didnt even know how to board then she hit that rail? :dunno: She landed right on her tailbone and laid there for like 10 minutes...I had to tell her to move so my BF could hit it haha, she looked mad. But WTF! You cant just lay in front of a rail.

Here is some of my BF from a few weeks ago from timberline park...


----------



## Erci

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Here is some of my BF from a few weeks ago from timberline park...


NICE! Yeah.. rails feel nice when you hit'em right, but the one time you mess up.. major pain!


----------



## Guest

*free stuff*

Spam a lang long...


----------



## Gustaf S

Nice to see people posting their stuff here! 

Some pics from a few days ago. We were roughly 25 people hanging out up at the mountain, with music and beers. We built a nice kicker and then some of us sessioned it. Really fun!

A photo of me going for it:


----------



## Guest

Here are some lame ass pictures of me (in my old bindings, R.I.P) 



















I need some photos to show off my real skillz maine!!! :laugh:


----------



## TranceAddictFoX

DiscoStu said:


> This one is of me:


Awesome picture man. That view is amazing. I hope to someday do the same thing and I can only hope I'm lucky enough to have such an amazing background for my photos.


----------



## DiscoStu

TranceAddictFoX said:


> Awesome picture man. That view is amazing. I hope to someday do the same thing and I can only hope I'm lucky enough to have such an amazing background for my photos.


Cheers dude, was the same today, clear skies with a layer of cloud at about 1500m, was freakin sweet.


----------



## PGH

those revelstoke pictures are amazing. i finally have a picture of me to post from earlier today out at my school. we got pounded pretty hard, and it wasnt possible to get up to seven springs. this is a roof gap off of our cafeteria. it was so hard to get up onto the roof, so i only got to hit it twice. we had around 28 inches yesterday and today! so much snow for pittsburgh!


----------



## Miles_K

Squaw Valley in Tahoe


----------



## Birk

here

Warning: not a single spin in this video. was at a schooltrip last thursday, and couldn't perform a single trick due to injured hip from last sat. anywho, check it if you want to 
(ps: things are being said in norwegian)


----------



## zakk

I have some with crappy riding that are short. I had fun, though  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d4T9CAdbLQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdMqs8U0ThQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2BPqn0HFAE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW64ZmDbSNk <- not really a nose press, from what I'm told


----------



## Erci

zakk said:


> I have some with crappy riding that are short. I had fun, though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d4T9CAdbLQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdMqs8U0ThQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2BPqn0HFAE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW64ZmDbSNk <- not really a nose press, from what I'm told


I'm so jealous.. I can ride all season on ice coast and never see snow like that


----------



## Erci

2 more from me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQ54xfeww8&hd=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SbBw4oVlzY&hd=1


----------



## Guest

Blue Mountain Feb 09' on Vimeo

cool video shot at local mountain


----------



## Guest

Erci said:


> 2 more from me:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQ54xfeww8&hd=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SbBw4oVlzY&hd=1


Hey did you see all the new features they added to timberline park? Its pretty nice. Its huge now


----------



## Guest




----------



## IrideVA




----------



## Erci

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hey did you see all the new features they added to timberline park? Its pretty nice. Its huge now


I did! Rode it all last weekend.. it's sweet!


----------



## Erci

MauiWowie said:


> Blue Mountain Feb 09' on Vimeo
> 
> cool video shot at local mountain


Damn fine skills in the park! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Erci said:


> I did! Rode it all last weekend.. it's sweet!


Haha I was there last weekend also. I will be there again this weekened....and the one after that....and after that....and then after that....and I think you catch my flow lol

I dont really know about that mini half pipe in the beginning though...I tried to hit it real hard and ollie off of it and jump back in. I just ended up ollying out of it and sliding down the outside on my toes haha. I tried a bunch of different things...but it seems too small for anything. I hope they make it bigger!


----------



## Erci

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Haha I was there last weekend also. I will be there again this weekened....and the one after that....and after that....and then after that....and I think you catch my flow lol
> 
> I dont really know about that mini half pipe in the beginning though...I tried to hit it real hard and ollie off of it and jump back in. I just ended up ollying out of it and sliding down the outside on my toes haha. I tried a bunch of different things...but it seems too small for anything. I hope they make it bigger!


Killington is your *home* place, huh? I alternate between Killi and Stratton, but this weekend staying closer to home (Joisey).. may go up to Hunter or some place in PA since we got loads more snow here than up North.
Oh and the *pipe* is much more of a cross course.. I think it's more about getting up to speed and being able to ride through it smoothly almost at the top of the lip *shrug*


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Mt Makado Japan Feb 2010.Snowboarding

Some Sliding in Japan.... Collectively we only have 2 seasons under our belts.... don't expect to much.

And Yesterday












Day started out great but ended rough... dialed my new board in and then BOOM.. feel hard on some ICE. I thought I separated my shoulder, something was moving around. I have full rotation now and all X-rays were Negative. My big Chuck Norris sized Traps probably saved the day. I'm probably at a level 2 out of 10 in relation to pain....


----------



## Guest

you should get your dog a snowboard


----------



## c_mack9

still learning


----------



## Erci

Rare weekend on the east coast with conditions good enough to play in the trees. 

YouTube - Killington, VT - Snowboard Helmet Cam # 9


----------



## DiscoStu

We hit a jump today at Revvie, I've got a stack of photos from there and I'll chuck some up in a couple of days, but in the mean time here's my favourite, a new trick I call the Beer Air (for obvious reasons):










It was Pacific Pilsner, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Guest

All park video's from Steven's Pass.

YouTube - stevens pass 2-20-2010

YouTube - Stevens Pass 2-15-2010.

YouTube - Stevens Pass shred 2-9-10.

YouTube - Snowboard vid 1-30-10


----------



## lareaper

Hey guys here's a video me and a friend made this year. I'm the second rider (Collin Sherlock). Colud you guys tell me what I can improve on or what you like? I'd like some feedback on this so I know what to work on. Thanks. YouTube - D and S Snowteam Ahh! Toilet!


----------



## Guest

Colin----How old are you?

The one thing I can really say is I highly suggest you wear a helmet. Personally I dont wear a helmet, but if I know Im going to the park that day I always put it on. Your playing around in your back yard, going into trees and jumping over little kickers into the street. And your riding over little man made rails. It looks like you just found stuff in your yard and put it together. Which is great. Awesome. But damn man, put a helmet on for real. You look really young. 

I dont mean to play the role of mother here, but Im just sayin....


----------



## lareaper

Yeah. I really do need a helmet. I realized that this year after hitting some of thebigger features at the park at our local resort. I'm 14. This is my third season riding. Thanks a ton for the feedback.


----------



## lareaper

Just some stuff in my yard.


----------



## Guest

lareaper said:


> Yeah. I really do need a helmet. I realized that this year after hitting some of thebigger features at the park at our local resort. I'm 14. This is my third season riding. Thanks a ton for the feedback.



On the other side of things tho....your riding was good. Especially for your 3rd season! 

When you go up that wall ride type of thing that you built and you do a 180 off of, try to get a little more speed, pop a little more and bring your knees further up. I can tell your just baaaaarely making it around

But at 14 (actually at any age as well)---you really need a helmet. Im sure your mom would be glad to get you one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

DiscoStu said:


> We hit a jump today at Revvie, I've got a stack of photos from there and I'll chuck some up in a couple of days, but in the mean time here's my favourite, a new trick I call the Beer Air (for obvious reasons)
> 
> It was Pacific Pilsner, in case you were wondering.


That is pretty much amazing!


----------



## Guest

Hi all, my youngest sister has started snowboarding quite a bit recently so I decided to go along and video her last week, I kind of suck at boarding myself I think being a lot older I struggle to find the confidence now  Anyways if you ignore the random photo's in the middle can you check out her boarding and let me know what you think... if you can spot any tips I can give her that would be great 

When I do the video for her properly she does a bit more on the rails, just not had time to put all of it together yet!

YouTube - Snowboarding Freestyle Night

Ps a little wipeout at the end


----------



## lareaper

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> On the other side of things tho....your riding was good. Especially for your 3rd season!
> 
> When you go up that wall ride type of thing that you built and you do a 180 off of, try to get a little more speed, pop a little more and bring your knees further up. I can tell your just baaaaarely making it around
> 
> But at 14 (actually at any age as well)---you really need a helmet. Im sure your mom would be glad to get you one :thumbsup:


Alright thanks. I'll try working on my rotations some more. And I'm going to start looking at helmets now. Thanks.


----------



## lareaper

Berkinh said:


> Hi all, my youngest sister has started snowboarding quite a bit recently so I decided to go along and video her last week, I kind of suck at boarding myself I think being a lot older I struggle to find the confidence now  Anyways if you ignore the random photo's in the middle can you check out her boarding and let me know what you think... if you can spot any tips I can give her that would be great
> 
> When I do the video for her properly she does a bit more on the rails, just not had time to put all of it together yet!
> 
> YouTube - Snowboarding Freestyle Night
> 
> Ps a little wipeout at the end


I think she should work on riding a bit more before she takes it to the park. It looks like she was having a pretty hard time landing straight airs. She seems pretty good though. She should try some grabs and maybe start trying some 180's. Hope I helped some.


----------



## seant46

I was flying down this one,


----------



## Guest

Just this weekend at Boyne.


----------



## Nomar B R S

Me going off a makeshift jump at Stratton last saturday. We were bored so we improvised. The bar is a buried chairlift we found on the trail Mike's Way.








Tell me if you see it and go off it if you do!


----------



## Guest

frontboard 270 out on the down-flat-down box at Stevens Pass.


----------



## Guest

4th time snowboarding, but my third this year. im obsessed


----------



## Guest

You guys ride in some pretty awesome places.
I went to stevens pass during thanksgiving and they closed down the lift to the park. I had to take the lift next to the park and take the icy double black chutes in order to get to it. Pretty insane, i'm used to groomed runs. I have to say though, park was not impressive at all. The rails feel so much different from down here. Anyway...


----------



## DiscoStu

More stuff from Revelstoke and area.. this is from a baby jump we made out in the South bowl back in the day when there was snow. You know, the good ol' days..

Oh and sorry about the image size, is there a way to resize them? I don't know how to use [ ] tags at all..










edit: this is my housemate Dave


----------



## brujito

im making it a traditional pilgrimige to Japan...

one of the backcountry gates in Niseko...










and one from last season in New Zealand (Mt Ruapehu) i can't wait for winter to come


----------



## stoepstyle

Some BC highlights from my recent trip


----------



## Adam C

Anyone know of any good online movies like gnarecore-piece? Or even web edits?


----------



## Kingscare

This might be a repost...but whatever...YOU MUST watch all of the "Sunday in the park 2010" videos. Youtube that title.

There are like 20 of them and everyone of them is good/sick/amazing/mindblowing

Bear has an amazing park. Watch that shit, great series.


----------



## Penguin

Video from Mammoth 

Mammoths! (the edit) on Vimeo


----------



## Massis

my turn. Photo's are linked because the forum doesn't auto-resize and the pics are HUGE.
As the nearest actual mountain is about 8-9 hours away, the first one is an indoor shot:
http://massis87.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/img_2100.jpg
This is me, doing my first grab ever, and yes, the red thing on the right side IS an airbag... 

After some airbag practice I took it to the hills:
http://massis87.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/img_2225.jpg
nothing big, but I'm still proud of it.

Some backcountry shots, but none of them include myself since I was by myself (I kinda missed a turn during a short detour off piste and ended up doing a 25min run followed by about 2hours of walking  )

http://massis87.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/img_2157.jpg

http://massis87.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/img_2165.jpg

http://massis87.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/img_2166.jpg

For the record: these were taking with my Canon S5IS this winter in Les Sybelles, France.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

our hills are such a disgrace compared to these mountains heh... still quite enjoyable to see what you guys enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## SobeMike

Shot this weekend in Zermatt:


----------



## Guest

*Check out this cool video player*

Love the slow-mo

Slow mo Snowboarding on AnalyzeMyGame.com


----------



## Guest

*POV editing tips*

https://www.mypov360.com/helmet-camera-video-editing-tips/


----------



## Guest

*Spring in the pipe and park*

Kevin Keaney snowboard POV on Vimeo


----------



## Adam C

MyPOV360 said:


> Kevin Keaney snowboard POV on Vimeo


I wish there were more pov air tricks. Not to bad.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Another Drift X170 POV vid


----------



## anti-bling

switch method in a Sims Jacket thats older than you









boardsliding the kink at Iwatake, nagano, Japan









handplant in the Yanaba slushpipe, nagano, Japan









backflip at a jib contest in Hakuba,Japan









my favorite trick, tweaked cross-rocketz









cutting down under the avie barriers, Happo-one, Japan









and lastly, one of the first photos of the year, at a shrine at night


----------



## T.J.

anti-bling said:


> switch method in a Sims Jacket thats older than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


i beg to differ! we've got some old mofo around here my friend. :cheeky4:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres a pic of me from nationals at copper this year.









frontside truckdriver 7 over the last big option(55-60ft)


----------



## Guest

Standart Films black winter 2009 <-----classic


----------



## ski_trip

SobeMike said:


> Shot this weekend in Zermatt:


this is a nice photo and it's already summer


----------



## Guest

*Great SK8*

Well, to be infact, this ain't snowy video. But anyway I know all in this forum appreciates burning Mexican skaters so there you go... OAKOAK: La vida no vale nada.: BURN ENERGY


----------



## Hurl3y182

I just finished my own self edit from last season. I think i improved alot; going from 2 years ago asking people on here how to spin.
any constructive criticism?, i wanna really work on my park skills next year. And i know my cab spins are sketchy haha, dont need to remind me.
I just hope next year's park has bigger/better features=/

YouTube - ‪Year Edit Conor‬‎


----------



## bigwhiffa

Just saw this video from the knife show a few days ago.
Not sure if its on here already but I'm going to post it anyways. 

Gnarcade

My favorite part is the portals for sure.

Have fun out there!


----------



## CalvaryCougar




----------



## InfiniteEclipse

bigwhiffa said:


> Just saw this video from the knife show a few days ago.
> Not sure if its on here already but I'm going to post it anyways.
> 
> Gnarcade
> 
> My favorite part is the portals for sure.
> 
> Have fun out there!


That was very well made


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

pretty cool


----------



## Muki

Cool, indeed.


----------



## snowjeeper

bigwhiffa said:


> Just saw this video from the knife show a few days ago.
> Not sure if its on here already but I'm going to post it anyways.
> 
> Gnarcade
> 
> My favorite part is the portals for sure.
> 
> Have fun out there!


That was fantastic.


----------



## bigwhiffa

Don't know if you guys are into Star Wars at all
but this is a pretty cool snowboard video. :thumbsup:

Gnar Wars

Some great tricks and very good video editing and graphics.


----------



## rwauthority

Got a full length movie called "Back To The Boneyard" shared here!
The Bang Show’s “Back To The Boneyard” FULL MOVIE | Ride With Authority.

some pretty good stuff by The Bang Show!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Marilyn Monroe travelled to the Canadian Rockies in August 1953 to film and injured her ankle while shooting a scene in a river. John Vachon, a Look magazine photographer, took about 200 photos of the actress as she recovered at the Banff Springs Hotel and toured the town.


----------



## zacm

some from last year and the last couple from a few years back.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i posted this video a little while ago at the beginning of the summer but i recently had my friend revise it. had him take out some of the tricks i 
didnt like as much and add in some clips that he missed last time he edited it. its a compilation of footage from last season at mt snow.


YouTube - Crobar


----------



## sienimies

*3.6Ghzx Full Profit movie 2k10*

3.6Ghzx Full Profit 2k10 on Vimeo

Here is out little movie from finland, it´s just 4 minutes so doesnt bother you much.
Hope you like it, leave comments!


----------



## oneshot

shredtastic.. mixed batch from last couple seasons..


----------



## oneshot

hmm.. how do you embed flash/youtube video's here?

on with some sharing..
little snomoboarding backcountry mission a few yrs ago.. it was puking snow so we stuck in the trees where we could see and out of dangers way.

YouTube - OSP - 2007 GC SnoMoboard Session

..


----------



## bassholic

oneshot said:


> hmm.. how do you embed flash/youtube video's here?
> 
> on with some sharing..
> little snomoboarding backcountry mission a few yrs ago.. it was puking snow so we stuck in the trees where we could see and out of dangers way.
> 
> YouTube - OSP - 2007 GC SnoMoboard Session
> 
> ..


----------



## bassholic

sienimies said:


> 3.6Ghzx Full Profit 2k10 on Vimeo
> 
> Here is out little movie from finland, it´s just 4 minutes so doesnt bother you much.
> Hope you like it, leave comments!


Liking it a lot


----------



## thugit

sienimies said:


> 3.6Ghzx Full Profit 2k10 on Vimeo
> 
> Here is out little movie from finland, it´s just 4 minutes so doesnt bother you much.
> Hope you like it, leave comments!


that was sick, suomi pride brother.


----------



## oneshot

bassholic said:


>



ahhaa! by quoting you i can see the code now.. couldn't find a legend type thing here for code. lots of forums work differently.. thanks!! now i gotta test it out  and post more old kooky dudes trying to shred 

does vimeo work the same i wonder?


----------



## oneshot

Opening day at Ski Acres a few yrs back.. escape the powder blues we were..







embed works!!


----------



## pontiuspylate

I made this video last year. I went to one of our smaller hills here in NM called Sipapu. Had 8" of fresh powder fall the night before so the riding was excellent! Last season was my first season snowboarding and this video was only the 5th or 6th time being on a snowboard EVER!!! It was all shot in 1st person because I was there by myself.

Anyway, hope you enjoy and if you like it leave a comment.

Thanks!






A Ride Through Sipapu


----------



## oneshot

Support the old kooks out there!

my crew and i have started a small series of vids taking what ever crappy footage we had over the last couple seasons while retireing many broken cameras. all this hopefully leading in to this coming winter where the webisodes will be more like trip reports.. we're weekend warriors. not pro's just bro's having fun and sharing the adventure.. pretty sure old kooky dudes deserve some spotlight too right?

join in the fun and share what you have! if anyone wants to contribute hit me up for discussion..
check out our blog linked in my signature and fan us on FB if you dig it, even if you don't but your old and kooky like us.. UNITE! 
here is the 2nd in a series we started last week. you can find one on our blog.

OSP - Totally Bored Webisode Two


----------



## Donutz

Hey, using this video as an example Side Hits on Vimeo (I posted this one before in another thread. I'm not associated with it -- just impressed) ....

how do you record something like this? Is the camera guy on a snowmobile? Or is he riding/skiing backwards? Seems like the framing is very steady.


----------



## oneshot

the filmer could be on ski's, board or even a sled. but i doubt its a sled if its at a resort..
most higher end video cameras have great image stabilization built in.. really helps to look pro.. 
something i'm missing is a high end camera


----------



## rwauthority

you guys need to check out this Alaskan movie done by a buddy crew there. Some sick riding, and its 42min long! Might be a bit too long, but the quality of riding and editing is amazing! 

Very impressed with these guys, check it out....


Doom/Love and Butteryfresh present “My Alaska” | Ride With Authority.


----------



## oneshot

rwauthority said:


> you guys need to check out this Alaskan movie done by a buddy crew there. Some sick riding, and its 42min long! Might be a bit too long, but the quality of riding and editing is amazing!
> 
> Very impressed with these guys, check it out....
> 
> 
> Doom/Love and Butteryfresh present “My Alaska” | Ride With Authority.


thanks!! killer AK crew and super entertaining.. i'm liking the movie..


----------



## kodos54

hey guys if you have youtube accounts or google mail accounts could you please go to this link and like this video. Its entered in a video contest and the way it works is that the video with the most likes wins, judging ends at the end of october if you guys could click the like button on this video it would be greatly appreciated. 

heres the link

YouTube - r.schindler snowpark video wars entry

thanks


----------



## bassholic

you need more friends ....... i will watch first. I always wondered why people took the time to "like" something


----------



## NYCboarder

trickology back side 360 double tail

Sweet picture i stumbled upon.


----------



## Gustaf S

Oneshot, your 3rd pic is amazing, looks awesome!

zacm, we rode the same 32-jacket last year, its killer. Really good looking pics as well.

Some pics from the end of this years season:

Pow in mid-april, in france!









Smaller cliff-drop









Spring park


----------



## swanygloves

*A Shot In The Dark Teaser Int - Process Films*

Looks Solid

http://vimeo.com/16716710


----------



## oneshot

these dudes are old.. kooks! 

OSP - BANG! on Vimeo


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

oneshot said:


> these dudes are old.. kooks!
> 
> OSP - BANG! on Vimeo


Nice :thumbsup: 
Cool pictures, especially the segment with the snowmobile jumping off the cliff


----------



## oneshot

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> Cool pictures, especially the segment with the snowmobile jumping off the cliff


:thumbsup: It's a shame but i think i can sled better than i can ride now adays.. i still board hard.. 
here's one of the photo's from that clip.










here's another pic from another day My fotog buddy took of me before we went to ralley some board lines 










then here is the fotog buddy crankign a method off that hit  pretty rad what a 3k camera picture looks like even when an amatuer (me) was shooting with it.. he of course setup the shot.











i am a media whore, i know.. its a hobby of love  sharing the adventures


----------



## c_mack9

im just glad you love sharing!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Thanks for sharing bud, I'm going to save those for sure


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

DC Present - Come Ride With... Fips Strauss // Snowboarding Videos


----------



## gamer565

YouTube - Knife Show Volume 2


----------



## Lab

Damn, that knife show vid is amazing! I watched both of em and the riding in both was great, not to mention the unbelievable editing! Mad props to the guys who made that.


----------



## ev13wt

zacm said:


> some from last year and the last couple from a few years back.


Cover type pic. really nice!





anti-bling said:


> and lastly, one of the first photos of the year, at a shrine at night


Epic pic dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## Officer Shred

Whistler powder day...

Whistler Powder Day - Nov 30 on Vimeo


----------



## neednsnow

gamer565 said:


> YouTube - Knife Show Volume 2


Sick Vid. Haha, I actually taught the kids that did the second track (Ground Up). I taught them nothing about music, but I know they're blowing it up! That's awesome to see them getting repp'd outside of the local scene!


----------



## lareaper

Here's some pictures of the first session on actual snow in my front yard haha.

50/50 180 off










Frontside lipslide


----------



## BostonRider

gamer565 said:


> YouTube - Knife Show Volume 2


awesome vid and skills. But tyy needs to stop borrowing his great uncles pants.


----------



## BostonRider

I have to admit i did not go threw ALL 33 Pages , But this video dosnt have a HUGE amount of views and its def one of my fav's 

YouTube - The best of Snowboarding 09/10


----------



## havocRider

^ Good vid man!


----------



## LSchaeffer

Terrible tailgrab that I did on a terrible board off of a terrible kicker that me and my friend built and shredded on a great, great day last year.


----------



## jordan2734

amazing vid. all 8 mins and 41 seconds give chills. i can't wait much longer


----------



## nitroboarder22

a couple of my first videos from the yorktown jib park this year.
let me know what you think


YouTube - YJP video 1

YouTube - YJP video 2


----------



## BostonRider

Glad u guys liked my mind


----------



## lareaper

nitroboarder22 said:


> a couple of my first videos from the yorktown jib park this year.
> let me know what you think
> 
> 
> YouTube - YJP video 1
> 
> YouTube - YJP video 2


I love all of your videos. I was subscribed to you already haha. And here's a video me and my neighbor made in our front yard. Just doing some tricks on the box. YouTube - Snowboarding Christmas 2010


----------



## basso4735

Quick little edit of my local hill. Gopro and a diy pole mount.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

Buncha good vids
Top Ten Most Viewed Videos Of 2010


----------



## Veccster

basso4735 said:


> Quick little edit of my local hill. Gopro and a diy pole mount.


Looks like a pretty flat hill! I like the song.

Thanks for sharing your vid!


----------



## basso4735

Veccster said:


> Looks like a pretty flat hill! I like the song.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your vid!


Oh it is, 250' vert :laugh:. Only go there when I dont feel like driving more than 15 minutes.


----------



## DiamondCarver

Went up to timberline on thursday to frolick in the powder and hit my favorite jumps.


----------



## Ttam




----------



## zacm

A little cliff drop











Mt Baker and the cascade mountains in the distance 











Carving a sick turn...coastal mountains in the background











This was just a snap shot i took but it turned out way better then i thought, the bright sun and the wind blown snow added so much..art!


----------



## turbospartan

Zacm - what kind of camera?


----------



## zacm

turbospartan said:


> Zacm - what kind of camera?


20D 50mm lens...its all i can afford lol.

lost my job - sold off camera gear - got job back - motorcycle accident couldnt work for 6 months - moved to BC - slowly adding to the collection again among my other expensive hobbies lol.


----------



## kraig4422

Dang I gotta make that trip. Timberline looks dope, I believe it's only 5-6 hours from here


----------



## basso4735

sorry there's some skiing in there


----------



## HLP

^ Nice vid
Super steady camera work..
Did you make it?

(btw check out the Datsik remix of We Own the Sky by M83)


----------



## basso4735

Thanks! Ive started to dabble in editing and the gopro footage always comes out so nice.


----------



## snownoob321

Impossible Snowboard Trick - CollegeHumor video

Greatest snowboarding trick ever


----------



## SAddiction

Dropping a cliff at Blackcomb in CBC trees

http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowboardaddiction/5331187225


----------



## jimbone1988

*snowboard world champs*

Hey all, If anybody wants to watch the Snowboard World Champs this weekend, I found this link online to watch all the events. 
Check it out if you are interested. 

Snowboarding Video - Live, Highlights & Replays | Universal Sports


----------



## kraig4422

jimbone1988 said:


> Hey all, If anybody wants to watch the Snowboard World Champs this weekend, I found this link online to watch all the events.
> Check it out if you are interested.
> 
> Snowboarding Video - Live, Highlights & Replays | Universal Sports


Thanks for the link but please don't spam this in every category.


----------



## jimbone1988

*sorry*

sorry about that


----------



## kraig4422

jimbone1988 said:


> sorry about that


No worries, thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## sabatoa

jeri534 said:


> friend got some pics on Sunday


That shot is spectacular.


----------



## MSH

Most adorable little girl: YouTube - Fatboy Slim - Funk Soul Brother


----------



## Corey213

c_mack9 said:


> still learning



love the jacket, I've been looking for that jacket for ever!!!!!!!!!! 




still am


----------



## Bluebear411

hi guys I also found a great movie about one of the oldest snowboard manufacturer in Europe
check it out!! YouTube - Pogo Snowboard & Longboard Imagevideo (english | HD)
it is in english!! 
now its time to go boarding (fu... i love the USA and Canada they have so good powder here)


----------



## MSH

MSH said:


> Most adorable little girl: YouTube - Fatboy Slim - Funk Soul Brother


Haha wrong link, Fat Boy Slim is not an adorable little girl.

Here she is: YouTube - Snowboard Girl 1 year old


----------



## bassholic

Ive dedicated this year to riding park and jumping. I haven't been in the backseat on a jump yet and getting ready to start filming 3's.

This is hte best comparo i can do now. Beginning of the season to now


----------



## Deviant

Right on Bassholic! Only thing is maybe bend your knees a little deeper when sliding the tables like that.

Some photos of me (all © brandywine ski resort) from yesterdays boarder x.

on the left with the black facemask, white googles dark green jacket. Quarter-finals (took 1st)




























Semi-finals (1st)










Pre-ollie over the finish roller 









Took 2nd to the guy in the red in the final.


----------



## seant46

Here are a few from this season so far...


----------



## AcroPhile

seant46 said:


> Here are a few from this season so far...


 This one is really bad ass. Almost looks like a desktop wallpaper for the computer :thumbsup:


----------



## seant46

AcroPhile said:


> This one is really bad ass. Almost looks like a desktop wallpaper for the computer :thumbsup:


Thanks man, and it actually is my laptop background haha


----------



## carvebeast

solid drop at brighton.








[/url] milly drop (2) by thomas.c.ward7, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lazymej

Some awesome stuff in here. Here's a shot of my buddy that I took last month:

Avalanche by boykee, on Flickr


----------



## LuckyRVA

Just a quick snapshot taken with my iPhone on the lift at Plattekill Mtn this weekend. The fog was so thick you could hardly see 20 feet in front of you.


----------



## Birk

.. and many more


----------



## bcasey

3 days off work, 24 hours of driving for 2 days riding..
That is how we do it here in Saskatchewan Canada 

This is just some footage I mashed together from one of my weekend warrior trips to the mountains.

If you have a good connection and computer, change it to 720p HD.


----------



## seant46

Sick pictures everyone:thumbsup:


----------



## havocRider

^do Want!!!!!!


----------



## pmoa

Killington with my NS Heritage


----------



## c_mack9

Corey213 said:


> love the jacket, I've been looking for that jacket for ever!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still am


honestly, girls compliment it a LOT. i got it last feburary for cheap. its super nice and warm even with the hoody out of it. with it in, theres not much of a chance of getting cold. does awesome in wind and rain too.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

here are a some edits my friend made of me and a couple co workers on our days off at the mtn. im wearing the orange and blue jacket with green hat and goggles.

Carinthia Monday Funday Edit on Vimeo

YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #2

YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #3



and this is an edit carinthia made with a couple people on the pro team along with a some locals/park rangers. im the 5th rider in wearing the same stuff as in the last videos.

C Sessions #6 on Vimeo


----------



## onel0wcubn

some fun last week..

http://vimeo.com/20110795


----------



## onel0wcubn

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> here are a some edits my friend made of me and a couple co workers on our days off at the mtn. im wearing the orange and blue jacket with green hat and goggles.
> 
> Carinthia Monday Funday Edit on Vimeo
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #2
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #3
> 
> 
> 
> and this is an edit carinthia made with a couple people on the pro team along with a some locals/park rangers. im the 5th rider in wearing the same stuff as in the last videos.
> 
> C Sessions #6 on Vimeo


Nice vids man!! I wish we had setups like that around my way.. lame ol mid atlantic


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

thanks man, yea the parks here are pretty fun and well maintained by the park crew. they are always thinking of new things to put in. just recently they added another flat down to the quad kink making it a six kink.


----------



## slckofit

onel0wcubn said:


> some fun last week..
> 
> Jiberty Sesh.. on Vimeo


I was humming this song this morning. May I ask what the song is called again?


----------



## onel0wcubn

slckofit said:


> I was humming this song this morning. May I ask what the song is called again?


YouTube - Ratatat - Loud Pipes - Ratatat - Loud Pipes



And check this out.. RED BULL is so SICK!!

THE ART OF FLIGHT


----------



## onel0wcubn

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> thanks man, yea the parks here are pretty fun and well maintained by the park crew. they are always thinking of new things to put in. just recently they added another flat down to the quad kink making it a six kink.


insane...I head out to steamboat saturday so I should finally get some decent pow and park..


----------



## carvebeast

just me enjoying a sunny day messing around on some smaller park stuff. filmed in about 15 minutes, edited in about 15 minutes haha


Spring Ridin on Vimeo


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

Cr0_Reps_Smit 

You guys are NASTY, sick video bro

onel0wcubn

HA thats a funny ass intro lol


----------



## Catman

http://josh-cornelius.tumblr.com/photo/1280/3265502394/1/tumblr_lgjgcgiFCf1qh2ckw


----------



## Catman

Fog rolling in


----------



## baconzoo

^^^^^^^^^^^ Great shot ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bassholic

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Fusion

YouTube - Coors Light Saint-Sauveur Challenge 2011 Jeremie Bouchard Zach Aller

Check it out!


----------



## WeekendWarrior

*All of these videos are available in 1080P HD over at youtube*. Find them Here


Hi Everyone! Just spent 4 days at Squaw Valley (Sat-Tuesday). Tons of Freshies on Saturday (2 feet!) followed by 3 Blue Birds. Here is a youtube video of me straight lining Siberia chair run on Monday:






:dunno: There is a lot of pitch to that face and you get moving pretty fast - it it is somewhat hard to tell how fast I am going because of the brightness levels blow out features in the snow (blue bird!). The video below shows me going by some Gapers where you can really see how fast I am moving.
-------------------
Here is another that I shot with the camera in my hand extended out in front of me. I had a few close calls doing this video as I had never tried to ride like that and holding the camera out threw off my balance.





-------------------

Finally a shot of my buddy and I hitting the far Left side of Mainline Pocket after hiking up on the backside. This one ends funny as we start pinning it on the groomer, come over a blind crest and run straight into a mogul field. I didn't see it until it was way too late. Good thing the snow was still relatively soft!






Let me know what you all think. I got a ton of other videos but have not had a chance to go through them yet or edit them at all. The videos above are completely raw.

Oh and for those interested - these laps were taken on a 162Wide Vapor with Triad ESTs. Camera is a ContourHD.


----------



## DarkShadow14

Hey, How's everyone doing? haha

The videos you put up about Squaw Valley look sweet. I can't wait until I actually get around to traveling and checking out other mountains 

Anyways just wanted to share my video on how to make crappy snowboarding look decent... well bearable haha. Enjoy!
If the embeding code doesn't work here's the link!


----------



## dice

This one was shot at nigh with GoPro HD helmet cam! After 1:50 just flat (don't have to watch).
And no worries about killing that skier! LOL I saw him (them) a mile back.
Cheers...


----------



## Alexander

This video is sick. Wish I could say it were me.


----------



## Music Moves

carvebeast said:


> just me enjoying a sunny day messing around on some smaller park stuff. filmed in about 15 minutes, edited in about 15 minutes haha
> 
> 
> Spring Ridin on Vimeo


:thumbsup:


----------



## carvebeast

couple of screenshots from a rainy session. 


barrel tail tap by thomas.c.ward7, on Flickr


backflip by thomas.c.ward7, on Flickr


----------



## Music Moves

Lots of good stuff in here...


----------



## SimonB

Here's a little video of my son, 9 years old. It's his first season on a board. I'm a very proud dad right now! 

YouTube - Snowboard - Jacob 9 ans

Season is almost over here... Can't wait for the next!!!


----------



## kayin

one from this past weekend in sunshine village, banff


----------



## carvebeast

^ your board looks tiny! maybe its just the angle of the shot...


----------



## linvillegorge

carvebeast said:


> ^ your board looks tiny! maybe its just the angle of the shot...


the tail is just blending into the mountain in the background


----------



## kayin

haha, yeah it is pretty small, 149, but like linvillegorge said, the tip is blending into the background making it look really small


----------



## semajgnik

watch this and be inspired...

YouTube - Snow Junkies 2011 (Trailer)


----------



## Forumkrew17

Couldn't get it to embed but here's what we did everyday this year...

THEyard

hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Greg Currie

semajgnik said:


> watch this and be inspired...
> 
> YouTube - Snow Junkies 2011 (Trailer)


 hahahaha that was soo awesome xD


----------



## semajgnik

Forumkrew17 said:


> Couldn't get it to embed but here's what we did everyday this year...
> 
> THEyard
> 
> hope you enjoy it.


awesome editing man, whats the song???


----------



## semajgnik

Greg Currie said:


> hahahaha that was soo awesome xD


hahah thanks!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres another c sessions edit from the mtn i ride for

C Sessions #9 on Vimeo


----------



## trilobite

*Trilobitepro Xtra White*

This is our new video recorded in Vallnord Snowpark ( Andorra) with all the stuff of ASP

Trilobitepro Xtra White on Vimeo


----------



## fredericp64

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres another c sessions edit from the mtn i ride for
> 
> C Sessions #9 on Vimeo


I watched 'em all. Good stuff and I like the music choices.


----------



## carvebeast

i knew i wasnt crazy. 149 is small. haha. anyways, the traditional pond skim at the local hill is bittersweet b/c it signals the end of the year. my season has come to an end . at least i went out in 90ft of skimming glory! here's to another summer of waiting for winter.

pond skim 2011 by thomas.c.ward7, on Flickr


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day

YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4

YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5

im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


----------



## Deviant

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


Loved the full run there at the end, sick riding Cr0!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Deviant said:


> Loved the full run there at the end, sick riding Cr0!


I agree.... very dope


----------



## carvebeast

that park line looks ridiculously fun; and you killed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## artemis

YouTube - Tannenbaum Park Big Boulder

^^^ Me last weekend, first time at a real park!


----------



## bassholic

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


If you do Mt. Snow next season i need to ride with you all. Season pass for 11-12


----------



## threej21

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)



just fucking awesome! love your vids cro, and like everyone said, loved that last full run of you murdering that mtn :thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

thanks a lot guys, glad everyone enjoys watching them. its nearing the end of the season for us now so sadly i dont know how many more there will be 
but there will be end of the season edits for both the monday fundays and a carinthia full length movie so ill let everyone know when those come out.


----------



## FlipJ

Sick vids. sub'd.


----------



## HoboMaster

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


Some fucking impressive riding yo.


----------



## Karasene

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


Siiiick!!! 
Ugh (venting) I was sooo pissed yesterday. I was an hour away on a 3 hr drive to Mt Snow when everyone I was suppose to meet up with txted me that they were too hung over to ride. I couldnt justify the $60 lift ticket +gas to ride alone when I ride Loon for free. I hope you shredded just as hard in the killer weather we had. $60 for spring is pretty steep! Considering going this Friday or Sunday tho for the last weekend!


----------



## moldygiraffe

Hola amigos, here is a video of my buddy from last week:

YouTube - Northstar Terrain Park


----------



## bassholic

moldygiraffe said:


> Hola amigos, here is a video of my buddy from last week:
> 
> YouTube - Northstar Terrain Park


Martian has been embraced.


----------



## moldygiraffe

bassholic said:


> Martian has been embraced.


Haha... I've used Kid Cudi in a couple of my videos; can't go wrong with his tracks :thumbsup:


----------



## carvebeast

moldygiraffe said:


> Hola amigos, here is a video of my buddy from last week:
> 
> YouTube - Northstar Terrain Park



that first line was SOLID. northstar looks fun.


----------



## carvebeast

a couple of my friends that had never really seen me ride wanted me to make a vid, but all i really had was footage from the 09/10 season, so i made a little edit for them. the only shots from 10/11 are when i have a helmet on. didnt really film much this year which sucks b/c i made some good progress (started working on flip/spin variations, big drops out west, some pow, bigger spins with grabs, etc.) but im determined to do some serious filming this upcoming season. anyways, here's to waiting for next winter...


Don't Slow Down on Vimeo


----------



## moldygiraffe

carvebeast said:


> that first line was SOLID. northstar looks fun.


Thanks! I personally don't really ride a lot of park, but Northstar does indeed cater very well to park riders.


----------



## dice

Something our local boys whipped out this past (last - closing) weekend at Tremnlant. 

Very nice edit. Enjoy...

Cheers...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

dice said:


> Something our local boys whipped out this past (last - closing) weekend at Tremnlant.
> 
> Very nice edit. Enjoy...
> 
> Cheers...


Nice, dope edit thanks for sharing


----------



## Henrik Y

You've got a lot of sweet riding here!

This is my first post and what could be better then introduce my self with a video, I live in Sweden where the season is over now and the snowpark I ride in is a very small one but they got some pretty well shaped jumps though.


----------



## baconzoo

^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup: Nice edit


----------



## RicSA

Nice stuff, :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder

Good stuff. The trials at the end were a nice touch.


----------



## TheCity

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> two more monday fundays for you guys, one was made a couple weeks ago and just havent posted it yet and the other just came out the other day
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday (Thursday) Funday #4
> 
> YouTube - Carinthia Monday Funday #5
> 
> im wearing the orange and blue coat(looks a little red in the vids)


sick riding
kinda late, but eh whatever.. 
I see somebody with the Ride Machete. Any feed backs? thinking of getting one myself.

thanks.


----------



## schmitty34

Not my video (wish it was), but this is one of the best edits I've seen so I thought I'd share. I could watch this over and over, plus I love the song. 

Great footage of the lift served terrain we have here in the PNW.

Epic March on Vimeo


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

TheCity said:


> sick riding
> kinda late, but eh whatever..
> I see somebody with the Ride Machete. Any feed backs? thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> thanks.


he liked the machete a lot, said it was stiffer for jumps but still good flex for all round park riding


----------



## micgen




----------



## Ttam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKkmShoGuGA


----------



## Ttam

Snow Summit


----------



## gauntlet09

*Girl hit by car!*

Sorry if this has already been posted, but I just don't have time to search.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

little spring shredit me and my friend put together last night in like 2 hours.







im wearing the orange






> Tech Admin Edit:
> 
> When embedding video, only use the video ID, not the entire URL to get it to work.
> Awesome vid and some damn fine riding by the way!
> 
> Snowolf


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I agree with the above, "Awesome vid and some damn fine riding by the way!"


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ahh thank you haha, i was wondering why it came up white and just figured maybe it was me. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene

Holy crap Cro you made me dizzy. So Siiick.


Here's a full length vid from alaska, not the best video quality but pretty fun stuff to watch.


----------



## Spncr3789

*Summer Snowboarding w/out Snow*

It was interesting. I made a little edit of it. It's good for practicing.


----------



## Spncr3789

Full-length snowboard movie I made this year of my friends and I at school. It's rough around the edges but it was a good learning experience. We don't take ourselves too seriously. Comments and criticism are welcome.


----------



## amandareynolds9

I love the dog - really makes me want to go out and get my own snowboarding dog.


----------



## turbospartan

danorange said:


> So... I made this in about 20 minutes with only 2 days of footage. Its not the best, but it's my first edit. I definitely want to start filming more/filming better riding next year. I'm the guy in the blue pants with the black jacket.



Hell yea on the 4th of July. 

I just got a GoPro, what software is everyone using to make these videos?


----------



## slyder

Karasene said:


> Holy crap Cro you made me dizzy. So Siiick.


I loved the snowboarding on the welcome sign of the city :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

danorange said:


> So... I made this in about 20 minutes with only 2 days of footage. Its not the best, but it's my first edit. I definitely want to start filming more/filming better riding next year. I'm the guy in the blue pants with the black jacket.


Your video with that song made me want to beat my head against the computer desk, sick riding though after i muted it and put on some non-metal not hardcore-patriotic music.


----------



## LuckyRVA

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

We dont really take pictures when we go boarding, but i got a few from my trip to Powder Mtn last winter.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

new edit from mt hood


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> little spring shredit me and my friend put together last night in like 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im wearing the orange


WOW! that was an awesome video. You have some amazing jib skills!


----------



## threej21

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from mt hood


damn cro, you basically make me fuckin' sick!!! your riding is so effortless and stylish..def give me motivation to get to that point someday...

awesome riding man, keep it up


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

IdahoFreshies said:


> WOW! that was an awesome video. You have some amazing jib skills!





threej21 said:


> damn cro, you basically make me fuckin' sick!!! your riding is so effortless and stylish..def give me motivation to get to that point someday...
> 
> awesome riding man, keep it up


Thanks guys, glad to hear you like the vids


----------



## Muki

It's telling me the last vid you posted does not exist anymore. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Muki said:


> It's telling me the last vid you posted does not exist anymore. :thumbsdown:


it plays fine for me, the link changed but i already updated that the other day.


----------



## Ttam

Cruising around the unknown socal park.




For some reason its saying this video doesnt exist so here is the link..
http://vimeo.com/21908027


----------



## slyder

I liked seeing a goofy rider hit a street style rail POV. I have yet to really try rails. A few low ride on ones, but it will come with time.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ttam

Thanks bro!


----------



## Donutz

Ttam said:


> Cruising around the unknown socal park.
> 
> 
> For some reason its saying this video doesnt exist so here is the link..
> Cruising Through Snow Valleys Terrain Park on Vimeo


LOL, the POV is a little low so I found myself lifting my chin while watching it, trying to see higher up. :laugh:


----------



## Ttam

Thanks for the comments!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKkmShoGuGA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CsmDUpQbZE


----------



## Spncr3789

*Summer Shredding Round 2*

A little something to scratch the itch.


----------



## Reede

Here's the best video I got on my latest trip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agx0fcGhJSw

We were hiking out the BC of Thredbo looking for some clean lines, this happened during the hike out.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

new edit from mt hood, im the rider in blue and orange as usual.



also its password protected

password: bonhiver


----------



## threej21

sick as usual Cro....thx for sharing


----------



## Ttam

Way sick Cro!


----------



## KahWhyC

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from mt hood, im the rider in blue and orange as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> also its password protected
> 
> password: bonhiver



I was just listening to Sleepyhead and was thinking about how awesome it would be in a snowboard video.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from mt hood, im the rider in blue and orange as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> also its password protected
> 
> password: bonhiver


blue and orange....secret BSU fan!?!?!

anyway your videos are always top notch quality and your riding is amazing, keep posting your vids, they kick ass:thumbsup:
I would love to get to your level...someday, but its hightly doubtful. Your style is so effortless, its great.


----------



## SHREDDER97

Cro that was amazing. May i ask what device you use to film your footage?


----------



## Ttam




----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

thanks everyone, this is most likely gonna be one of the last edits i do before the start of next season but if i do anymore ill be sure to post them up!



SHREDDER97 said:


> Cro that was amazing. May i ask what device you use to film your footage?


to be honest im not quite sure what camera was used for this edit. usually if i do them myself i use my gopro but this was filmed and edited by other people who live around mt hood and do that kinda thing for a living.


----------



## chupacabraman

On almost every page there's a photo of someone grabbing Tindy, lol. Also some nice pics in there!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres some pics from my recent mt hood trip.




































nose press through the fog








pressed








lumberjack








front 3 nose tap


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit




----------



## Paddy12

wow man those are some epic shots


----------



## chupacabraman

Ya man, nice photos!!


----------



## LuckyRVA

great shots!!!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

DAMN 
10 char


----------



## Karasene

Hey Cro, 
Who was rocking the NuWave hoodie at :33-:35
NuWave is my local board shop way to represent!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

that would be my friend brian, i actually asked him about that sweatshirt and he said someone left it at his house awhile ago and just started wearing it ha.


----------



## Karasene

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that would be my friend brian, i actually asked him about that sweatshirt and he said someone left it at his house awhile ago and just started wearing it ha.


haha nice. Jim and his shop has been around a long time. Its a hole in the wall place. He'd be stoked to see it in out in hood. I know the kid who drew the duck on the back of that who works at Loon Mtn. lol Chuck-G would recognize that logo in a second. Good stuff.


----------



## Donutz

Hm, good idea for a bit of viral marketing there. Print up some t-shirts, and just leave them here or there. Or give them away to members of the forum.


----------



## nomembername

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that would be my friend brian, i actually asked him about that sweatshirt and he said someone left it at his house awhile ago and just started wearing it ha.


Do you not wear a helmet or am I just missing it on the vids? 

Like everyone else Im in awe. Heads must snap when you tell them youre a Jersey boy.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

nomembername said:


> Do you not wear a helmet or am I just missing it on the vids?
> 
> Like everyone else Im in awe. Heads must snap when you tell them youre a Jersey boy.


no, i have one but dont wear my helmet very often. 

ha yea i get some looks when i say im from jersey


----------



## Ttam




----------



## WasatchMan

Ttam said:


> Cruising around the unknown socal park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason its saying this video doesnt exist so here is the link..
> Cruising Through Snow Valleys Terrain Park on Vimeo


Haha...last year at Snow Valley they closed down the entire resort for the day because they had 12'' of fresh snow (wouldn't exactly call big bear snow 'powder') 

They had no idea what to do or how to operate. Ended up hiking to the top and cruisin the white cement...good times...spent the night in the parking lot for that.


----------



## Ttam

WasatchMan said:


> Haha...last year at Snow Valley they closed down the entire resort for the day because they had 12'' of fresh snow (wouldn't exactly call big bear snow 'powder')
> 
> They had no idea what to do or how to operate. Ended up hiking to the top and cruisin the white cement...good times...spent the night in the parking lot for that.


lol! Yea I hate Valley.. There staff is horrible. The cat operators are retarded and they dont set up anything. I dont know if you noticed at the bottom they have all the jibs just sitting there.... They are completely family orientated. They shut down the whole mountain multiple times this year due to wind.. Not being prepared.. Silly stuff. 

The only thing I like is the fact that locals get in for $10 on certain days and its closer than bear. 



Can anyone see that video I posted above? Or is it a white box? Like on my screen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjPHCkD5H-M


----------



## Karasene

Here's a short edit of the riding we did out in Pantagonia. 

I posted this on my trip report but I'm just stoked I actually can post a video in the video section!!! 

I'm wearing the yellow backpack. 
Robin Van Gyn in the pink and black plaid jacket, Laura Hadar in Red, Then the other girls with SGT. The past couple weeks have been good stuff.

here's the link if it's being screwy http://vimeo.com/28690726


----------



## Slimboard

Ok so i had seen that there was a torrent of A SHOT IN THE DARK - the norwegian movie that looks sick,Coming out this friday and i downloaded it but....


[SNOWBOARD 2010-2011] A SHOT IN THE DARK.mov - YouTube

what do you guys think ? Some kind of joke ?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Karasene said:


> Here's a short edit of the riding we did out in Pantagonia.
> 
> I posted this on my trip report but I'm just stoked I actually can post a video in the video section!!!
> 
> I'm wearing the yellow backpack.
> Robin Van Gyn in the pink and black plaid jacket, Laura Hadar in Red, Then the other girls with SGT. The past couple weeks have been good stuff.
> 
> here's the link if it's being screwy Brooke's South American Vacation: The Video on Vimeo


 looks pretty epic, i like the warning in the beginning ha


----------



## omara87

Here are some cool photos of snowboard cross men Snowboard Cross men | Snowboard | Videos, Photos, Olympic Medallists


----------



## IdahoFreshies

omara87 said:


> Here are some cool photos of snowboard cross men Snowboard Cross men | Snowboard | Videos, Photos, Olympic Medallists


dude its getting ridiculous, what the hell are you doing


----------



## Ttam

I cant wait until winter comes to do a little filming. I have gotten a lot better by practicing on skaters. Ive also acquired a little better editing skills. I have some big plans this year


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i just checked my local mountain's website... apparently its 460 degrees up there. I dont think much of the snow is going to be sticking around


----------



## KahWhyC

IdahoFreshies said:


> dude its getting ridiculous, what the hell are you doing


He's trying to rank his website.


----------



## NStrafach

*Summer set up!*

This is a video of me trying out my summer set up. It was too hard to maintain, so now Ill be using it as a drop in for WINTER! WOO! but please don't hate, show some love. I'm not that good. It's my second year. so fuck you haters, watch and enjoy 

Summer Set Up - YouTube


----------



## WasatchMan

NStrafach said:


> This is a video of me trying out my summer set up. It was too hard to maintain, so now Ill be using it as a drop in for WINTER! WOO! but please don't hate, show some love. I'm not that good. I*t's my second year. so fuck you haters*, watch and enjoy
> 
> Summer Set Up - YouTube


Why do you keep saying that? Nobody has said anything yet, it's all good just chill.....

And there is nothing wrong with your setup, looks kinda cool. I think the only thing people will hate on is your (overplayed) music choice and over-editing. I couldn't even watch when your grass started to turn blue..... 

Simple is always better.


----------



## slyder

NStrafach said:


> This is a video of me trying out my summer set up. It was too hard to maintain, so now Ill be using it as a drop in for WINTER! WOO! but please don't hate, show some love. I'm not that good. It's my second year. so fuck you haters, watch and enjoy
> 
> Summer Set Up - YouTube


Lean into it more. Especially the 1st few runs, you are leaning to far backward this is why your washing out and losing speed. looks like you got the hang of it later in the video. 
Looks like you built a nice set-up there, very solid drop in ramp.


----------



## Tech420

NStrafach said:


> This is a video of me trying out my summer set up. It was too hard to maintain, so now Ill be using it as a drop in for WINTER! WOO! but please don't hate, show some love. I'm not that good. It's my second year. so fuck you haters, watch and enjoy
> 
> Summer Set Up - YouTube


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ttam

That transition looks deadly.


----------



## Spncr3789

I agree. Simple is always better. But keep at it man. Summer setups are a great way to progress.


----------



## WasatchMan

Never Summer crew @ Wolf Creek, CO. 

10.8.11

Never Summer at Wolf Creek: It's Officially Winter! on Vimeo

30289364

http://vimeo.com/30289364


----------



## killclimbz

That is a fun video for sure. Especially this early in the season.

For your records wasatchman, just put the video id number between the video (in this case vimeo) tags. 30289364 in this case, none of that http crap is necessary.

Fixed the embed for ya...


----------



## WasatchMan

killclimbz said:


> That is a fun video for sure. Especially this early in the season.
> 
> For your records wasatchman, just put the video id number between the video (in this case vimeo) tags. 30289364 in this case, none of that http crap is necessary.
> 
> Fixed the embed for ya...


Ah, nice. I always wondered why it never worked.

Thanks


----------



## dreampow

that looks like good snow for mid October, you guys are lucky. I have to wait until early to late December. Still once it comes here in Japan it is plentiful.

Also I posted this vid already in trip reports, but using a link to my HP. Just trying to figure out how to get it embedded properly from you tube. Just looks all white.

Could use some help.







I got it figured out so no need for that help.

Any helpful advice welcome though.


----------



## Sztiglitz

So I got two Videos for you guys let me know what you guys think, critical and supportive feedback would be nice. 

Shoot in Park City, story to that is, I was lost and meet the local girl, who helped me out =]

Shred ParkCity. [HD] Chill-Run 02/25/11 - YouTube

This one is made out of clips from Mammoth Mountain. Unfortunately we got there week after the biggest snowfall, so we did not had a chance to enjoy it fully, but still it was a hell of a trip. 

Kret I Luki Shred Mammoth [HD] 01/06/11 - YouTube


----------



## Donutz

Said it before, but these are the types of vids I really like to watch. Not staged, not a bunch of short cuts, just a view of how normal people are riding in normal locations.


----------



## WasatchMan

livin the dream...

_-Chatter Creek, BC.
_


http://vimeo.com/30564736


----------



## WasatchMan

So I think I'm missed the point of this thread... Members are supposed to post _their_ own videos correct? 

Not just cool or interesting videos found online and wanted to share? 

:dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

WasatchMan said:


> Members are supposed to post _their_ own videos correct?
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:


that's what i was assuming


----------



## mthlover

*My vid *

Hi !
This is mostly unused cuts from last season.
Some parts have poor quality.

Leftovers 2010/2011 season Marcus Kleveland - YouTube

M


----------



## c0r3y.af

I have a question for those of you who shoot with a Canon/Nikon or other DSLR camera. Do you ever experience any issues with your camera from shooting in cold environments? I have been wanting to bring my camera to the mountain to get some action shots of my friends and stuff but I'm a little scared of water damage or damage from cold and ice. Suggestions?


----------



## orb

Friend snapped it a little too early....allllllllmost. A-basin









Last day of Telluride, sick sunset









Taking a break at Vail










Hopefully I can get some better ones this season.


----------



## LuckyRVA

orb said:


> Last day of Telluride, sick sunset


sick


----------



## CaP17A

little preseason edit i made

Mount Snow Preseason Rail Jam 2011 (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## dreampow

sweet session:thumbsup:.


----------



## jegnorge

c0r3y.af said:


> I have a question for those of you who shoot with a Canon/Nikon or other DSLR camera. Do you ever experience any issues with your camera from shooting in cold environments? I have been wanting to bring my camera to the mountain to get some action shots of my friends and stuff but I'm a little scared of water damage or damage from cold and ice. Suggestions?


before you bring your cam/lens into a warm place, put them in ziplock bags to prevent condensation.


----------



## ColinHoernig

Here's a video I filmed/edited from a local preseason rail jam we had last month. Sorry about the skiers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pXIgIuaFm9E

and here's a video I filmed/edited of my buddy at the local skatepark 12 stair handrail before season ended:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2sZMK481Nn4


----------



## ThunderChunky

This is not me...mainly cause I'm not 11, but I have no clue who this is either. But this is fucking crazy. 

BS double cork 10 snowboard 11 year old Marcus Kleveland - YouTube


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ColinHoernig said:


> Here's a video I filmed/edited from a local preseason rail jam we had last month. Sorry about the skiers
> 
> 2011 Homewood-Flossmoor South Side Rail Jam - YouTube
> 
> and here's a video I filmed/edited of my buddy at the local skatepark 12 stair handrail before season ended:
> 
> Kyle Moldenhauer - Dyer Skatepark 12 NEW EDIT - YouTube


dam that is some awesome editing! Nice vids. that preseason rail jam looked like a blast!


----------



## TexassSnow

ThunderChunky said:


> This is not me...mainly cause I'm not 11, but I have no clue who this is either. But this is fucking crazy.
> 
> BS double cork 10 snowboard 11 year old Marcus Kleveland - YouTube


I hate that kid.


----------



## ColinHoernig

IdahoFreshies said:


> dam that is some awesome editing! Nice vids. that preseason rail jam looked like a blast!


Thanks  That rail jam was a super good time! Other than the three or four base gouges I got in my NS Evo


----------



## IdahoFreshies

danorange said:


> I got a gopro recently and made a quick video from Copper on Saturday, the riding is not incredibly awesome I'm afraid, I feel like I still suck at side on rails, that'll change as the year goes on though I'm sure
> 
> also, the gopro is way fun to play with


nice vid! im jelly you get to go play and ill be lucky to get up by thanksgiving at the earliest


----------



## oneshot

I got laid off last winter and fell off the internets for a while (work is where i spend my time internerding) so i wasn't posting here anymore.
back at work now waiting for the snow to pile up here in Washington.

I didn't fall off riding, though. :thumbsup:

here's a little recap from our season last yr, I mixed some of the choice short vids i pulled together from the 10/11 season.
*WARNING*, I think its close to 30 minutes of old fat dudes riding powder and not doing tricks.. 

watch on Vimeo for bigger screen. its is HD afterall.


----------



## paulperroni

danorange said:


> I got a gopro recently and made a quick video from Copper on Saturday, the riding is not incredibly awesome I'm afraid, I feel like I still suck at side on rails, that'll change as the year goes on though I'm sure
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great riding. Great editing. Great video!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_T

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres some pics from my recent mt hood trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nose press through the fog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lumberjack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front 3 nose tap




Awesome shots. :thumbsup: 


Worth quoting.


----------



## Fredles

went to copper today. not trying to show off - just a fun run with a chill song.


----------



## slyder

danorange said:


> I got a gopro recently and made a quick video from Copper on Saturday, the riding is not incredibly awesome I'm afraid, I feel like I still suck at side on rails, that'll change as the year goes on though I'm sure
> 
> also, the gopro is way fun to play with


At 1:28 I recognize that move, practicing the "squirt" for a hand plant :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki

WasatchMan said:


> Never Summer crew @ Wolf Creek, CO.
> 
> 10.8.11
> 
> Never Summer at Wolf Creek: It's Officially Winter! on Vimeo
> 
> 30289364
> 
> Never Summer at Wolf Creek: It's Officially Winter! on Vimeo


Wolf creek is the greatest place ever!!!


----------



## Ttam

Having fun with the gopro @ Bear.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

some pics of shredding Keystone today, editing done by Karasene


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit




----------



## LuckyRVA

nice photos man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene

Here's a couple photo's I took and edited of Cro at Keystone yesterday. Super sunny day in the park, first time wiping out the new camera. For a first time ever camera shoot on my part (totally new at this) I'm pretty stoked on them.. Of course I gotta thank Cro for that tho.


----------



## WasatchMan

Nice pics, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## slyder

so true.... great tricks and great pics !!!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Ha I actually posted these along with some of the others in the killer shred photos thread the other day too. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Donutz

Hey Cr0, you made a comment in another thread that implies you didn't start riding when you were 2 feet tall. Did you start as an adult? And how long does it take to get to your skill level? I'm assuming you're one of those lucky people who gets in 50+ per year.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Donutz said:


> Hey Cr0, you made a comment in another thread that implies you didn't start riding when you were 2 feet tall. Did you start as an adult? And how long does it take to get to your skill level? I'm assuming you're one of those lucky people who gets in 50+ per year.


yea, i learned how to ride in 2004/05 when i was a junior in HS but only got like 10-15 days total in my junior and senior years by going with my schools ski club. i really stared getting into after i graduated in the season of 06/07 when i started working at mt snow. ever since that year ive gotten at least 130+ days a season and that was also the first year i really started getting into park riding. this will be going into my 6th season of riding consistently through out the season. i didnt really consider my self decent till at least my 3rd year and i still have a ton i want to learn but every season i have progressed a ton more then the season before


----------



## bcasey

First time back on the board this season. 

Louise:
Snowboarding Lake Louise - Gondola Lap - YouTube

Sunshine:
Snowboarding Sunshine Village Wawa Chair - YouTube


----------



## Donutz

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ... at least 130+ days a season ...


FML!

Well, I'm just going into my third full season, and I was proud of myself for getting 40 days last season.  So I guess I'm doing ok. 'Course another 70 days per season wouldn't hurt.. :laugh:


----------



## Donutz

bcasey said:


> First time back on the board this season.


And in whiteout conditions, I see! :laugh:


----------



## slyder

Donutz said:


> FML!
> 
> Well, I'm just going into my third full season, and I was proud of myself for getting 40 days last season.  So I guess I'm doing ok. 'Course another 70 days per season wouldn't hurt.. :laugh:


My twin /\ :laugh: not sure 40 days but 30 for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene

WasatchMan said:


> Nice pics, what kind of camera are you using?


I have a Nikon D5100. Pretty awesome camera for sure but deff not top of the line.. The camera goes for $900 plus I bought a telephoto lens for it also.


----------



## bcasey

Donutz said:


> And in whiteout conditions, I see! :laugh:


Ah, looks as though the videos did not post correctly.


----------



## Andus

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> some pics of shredding Keystone today, editing done by Karasene


killer shots man! the tailpress one is def my favorite


----------



## Ttam




----------



## TheCity

^ you seem to be trying to snow shower some people. 0:50 for example. if you don't know them, then that's pretty douche bag move.


----------



## Ttam

Guess im a douche bag then. 

The dude was sitting in the middle of the run. I was going fast.


----------



## TheCity

totally understandable. but just saying IF you did it on purpose than u are. ive seen a couple vids and they do it on purpose. it makes me mad..


----------



## WasatchMan

TheCity said:


> ^ you seem to be trying to snow shower some people. 0:50 for example. if you don't know them, then that's pretty douche bag move.


you've never been to big bear, you come across the most retarded people there. worse than driving the 405 at rush hour.

but seriously, it get ridiculous. sometimes you can't help it. sometimes they deserve it :cheeky4:


----------



## seant46

@the forks Winnipeg, MB


----------



## Karasene

That video was terrible... anyone can bomb down a groomer and record it. 

Word and what the person sitting on the trail had just broken their neck like I had when I got sprayed a dozen times with ice chards last Dec. Not saying people who are in the way aren't morons but karma's a bitch.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Ttam said:


> Guess im a douche bag then.


Acknowledging the problem is only the first step.


----------



## slyder

ya but the video looked like he was just trying to spray EVERYONE. Started at 19 seconds. Anyone close he would ride up to and spray, anyone on the side of the hill, clearly out of the way, he would spray.

and you shared this why???


----------



## Ttam

lol I only sprayed one person on purpose the dude at 50 seconds. The rest I was just trying to avoid. I do believe I sprayed myself about 6 times. I dont hear any one complaining about that. Plus there is this wonderful thing called gear. Keeps you dry.


----------



## slyder

Well that is not the way it comes across or appears on the video that you took.
I counted 11 sprays at time frames:
18
27 sec
36 sec
49 sec
1:12 sec
1:22 sec
1:31 sec
1:37 sec
2:14 sec
2:46 sec
2:54 sec

My hill is 10x more crowded than that and it just seemed that you could have easily steered yourself away from many of those riders. You almost rode over 2 peoples skis. 

If your new and just learning ok, I still think you could have missed much of that traffic.

Yes my gear keeps me warm and dry, I still don't expect some random dude riding down a hill to come spray me....I'll drop it now, and it looks like you have some great hills to ride on. Wish my resort was more like that but not what we have around here.


----------



## newnew

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


>




I used this for my wallpaper at work lol. epic shot man. wish i could be that good


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Karasene said:


> That video was terrible... anyone can bomb down a groomer and record it.


thats exactly what i was thinking. it looks like a green groomer...whoopee, so you go fast down a beginner hill full of beginners and make a bunch of hard stops kicking up spray, theres nothing impressive about that.


----------



## bcasey

Dude, the video I posted a couple days ago is very similar in the fact that it is just a groomer video clip..
(Snowboarding Lake Louise - Gondola Lap - YouTube)
You don't see me kicking snow at people.. respect other people that are trying to enjoy their day. 
Kindness goes a long way... and Karma is a bitch.


----------



## xDOTY

bcasey said:


> Kindness goes a long way... and Karma is a bitch.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Peaceryder

bcasey said:


> Dude, the video I posted a couple days ago is very similar in the fact that it is just a groomer video clip..
> (Snowboarding Lake Louise - Gondola Lap - YouTube)
> You don't see me kicking snow at people.. respect other people that are trying to enjoy their day.
> Kindness goes a long way... and Karma is a bitch.


I agree with this sentiment. Lucky you didn't spray me, I would have hauled ass after you and buried you six feet under. (Slight exaggeration). Hah, I'm pissed even when a buddy does that once in a while and I'm kinda shocked we didn't hear anyone cursing or even saying anything! 

Having said that, there's a difference between someone sitting in the middle of the run and off to the side. I'd be pretty pissed if someone was in the middle of a run, standing still or worse, sitting. You wouldn't park your car in the middle of a busy freeway and have a picnic on your hood would ya? There's mountains where during a Pow day, some of those peeps would have been slammed into instead of just sprayed because visibility isn't great. Keep it moving or get off to the side!

You're a total dick for spraying the riders on the outside, but as far as I'm concerned it's really ignorant to being having a snooze in the middle of a stampede of people shredding the mountain. -Rest in the chalet


----------



## TheCity

what have I started? hah


----------



## kctahoe

Ttam said:


> lol I only sprayed one person on purpose the dude at 50 seconds. The rest I was just trying to avoid. I do believe I sprayed myself about 6 times. I dont hear any one complaining about that. Plus there is this wonderful thing called gear. Keeps you dry.


Does it make you feel cool or like a better rider to get as close to people as you can with out hitting people and spraying them?


----------



## WasatchMan

you guys also have to realize this guy lives and rides in big bear. 

we all would be miserable and are miserable when we ride there.

it's a very depressing place to snowboard


----------



## snowvols

The ole spraying people debate. I have always been a firm believer of spraying people: strangers, friends, and even myself. If someone is laying down in pain I do stop and check on them so I won't spray them. It is snow and it is all in fun. When I get sprayed meh who cares spray them when you see them later.


----------



## WasatchMan

Opening day at Brighton this year, some little kid, 12 or 13 years old, broke his arm on a giant rock/boulder. While waiting with him for ski patrol, while screaming bloody murder, at least 10 people sprayed snow all over him/us. Which obviously made things much worse for this kid. Apparently the two snowboards, mine and his, sticking up in the snow right in front of us wasn't much of a clue that someone was injured. We were not even on a groomed run, we were on a side of a hill, hence the giant rocks. 

I think it comes down to two things, people are just completely oblivious or complete ass holes. 

I can understand the morons sitting/laying down out of sight behind rolling terrain or in the middle of a run or blind turn. There isn't another way to tell these idiots to 'rest' at the bottom or off to the side, far away.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ha thanks guys, this will be my first season living out west all year so hopefully ill be getting a ton more pics like this.


----------



## swilber08

I envy you man hopefully ill get out west soon....what kind of DSLR are you guys using?!...those look like magazine quality shots


----------



## threej21

cro continuing to post the best shots we get to see from our fellow members,IMO...keep it up man, def enjoy your shred shots...how you like the new evo compared to last years model?? 
i picked up last years revolver over the summer for the low and love it so far, but that damn 2012 is in my local shop (in my size) and is just taunting me to buy it!! gotta admit tho, im a lil disappointed they went with black base on the '12 revolver, love the bright color bases on NS...but im sure at 210lbs and sz 12 boot, i should prolly stick to the revolver vs the evo


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

swilber08 said:


> I envy you man hopefully ill get out west soon....what kind of DSLR are you guys using?!...those look like magazine quality shots


to be honest i have no idea what kind of camera she was using but they were taking by one of our forum members here Karasene so hopefully she sees this and answers it for ya, she had a pretty nice lens on it though ha



threej21 said:


> cro continuing to post the best shots we get to see from our fellow members,IMO...keep it up man, def enjoy your shred shots...how you like the new evo compared to last years model??
> i picked up last years revolver over the summer for the low and love it so far, but that damn 2012 is in my local shop (in my size) and is just taunting me to buy it!! gotta admit tho, im a lil disappointed they went with black base on the '12 revolver, love the bright color bases on NS...but im sure at 210lbs and sz 12 boot, i should prolly stick to the revolver vs the evo


ha thanks man, i love shredding and getting the opportunities to do some of this stuff while im still young enough to enjoy it is amazing, im doing a bit of riding for NS this year so ill see how that turns out. i should have a short edit from keystone that day, and some of the tahoe resorts around here pretty soon so be on the look out for that.

i love the new evo, the blunted tips def make it a better and smoother ride. if you get the chance, selling your revolver for cash to put towards the new one would def be worth it but its still a fun board either way. i do love the bright colors of the bases they always have, so far i think the blue/green has been my favorite next to the purple and green one.


----------



## ALF -UK

Awsome pics Cr0 - will be in Tahoe feb , should be bringing camera kit if u wanna set some shots up hit me up.


----------



## threej21

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> to be honest i have no idea what kind of camera she was using but they were taking by one of our forum members here Karasene so hopefully she sees this and answers it for ya, she had a pretty nice lens on it though ha
> 
> 
> 
> ha thanks man, i love shredding and getting the opportunities to do some of this stuff while im still young enough to enjoy it is amazing, im doing a bit of riding for NS this year so ill see how that turns out. i should have a short edit from keystone that day, and some of the tahoe resorts around here pretty soon so be on the look out for that.
> 
> i love the new evo, the blunted tips def make it a better and smoother ride. if you get the chance, selling your revolver for cash to put towards the new one would def be worth it but its still a fun board either way. i do love the bright colors of the bases they always have, so far i think the blue/green has been my favorite next to the purple and green one.


yea, the blue/green on your new one is SICK...ive got the purp base with green eagle on my revolver, and its def tits too...keep it up man, and keep posting vids/pics...might have to look into getting the 2012, the blunted tips i bet are sweet


----------



## Deviant

swilber08 said:


> I envy you man hopefully ill get out west soon....what kind of DSLR are you guys using?!...those look like magazine quality shots


I saved the photo and went to properties, the camera used is a Nikon D300. 1/800th of a second shutter.


----------



## cheeto0629

*Jan 9 2011 Mt Hood Meadows*

Riding 2011 Never Summer Revolver


----------



## Andus

Ttam said:


>


what the actual fuck? its obvious you're doing it on purpose.
you're spraying down almost every guy you come across, i would be so pissed
at 0:46 and 1:22 how can you not see the person sitting down? he got ALOT of snow on him, its just plain rude dude


----------



## Ttam

Wow lol. Controversy. Shit Ill admit it Im a douche. Then I will tell you I dont give a shit. 

That being said I have plenty of video of me not spraying anyone.


----------



## slyder

at some point you may spray the wrong guy or the guy's girlfriend. Then you can defend your actions at that time and say


Ttam said:


> Im a douche.


 and see how high and mighty you are then.


----------



## swilber08

Deviant said:


> I saved the photo and went to properties, the camera used is a Nikon D300. 1/800th of a second shutter.


thanks man...im thinking about picking up a DSLR after christmas when everything is on sale so im trying to make some decisions


----------



## LuckyRVA

swilber08 said:


> thanks man...im thinking about picking up a DSLR after christmas when everything is on sale so im trying to make some decisions


Last I heard camera prices were not going to go down for awhile since the Japanese tsunami brought production to almost a halt for awhile. Right now I'm still seeing older cameras selling much closer to retail than they used to sell for.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

heres the full carinthia movie. my part is about half way through it.


----------



## slyder

IS the guy @ 1:15ish riding with a broken arm/shoulder. Saw some kinda sling.


----------



## Andus

amazing riding cr0! wow, just wow


----------



## xDOTY

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres the full carinthia movie. my part is about half way through it.


Sick video. How long have you guys been riding? I'm only into my third season ,but I am in love with the sport, and I hope to one day reach that kind of riding, where I am not scared to hit a feature, I just know I have the skill to stomp it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

wow, cro your style is amazing! killer video. you always post up the best home brewed shit!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

slyder said:


> IS the guy @ 1:15ish riding with a broken arm/shoulder. Saw some kinda sling.


yes, thats shaun murphy and he's a beast on rails. he got hurt a lot this season though



Andus said:


> amazing riding cr0! wow, just wow


thanks man, appreciate it!



xDOTY said:


> Sick video. How long have you guys been riding? I'm only into my third season ,but I am in love with the sport, and I hope to one day reach that kind of riding, where I am not scared to hit a feature, I just know I have the skill to stomp it.


i've only been riding since about 2005 or 2006 myself so only going on my 6th full season of shredding but a lot of the other guys in the vid have been shredding for awhile.



IdahoFreshies said:


> wow, cro your style is amazing! killer video. you always post up the best home brewed shit!


thanks dude, all this stuff was filmed last year while i was on the carinthia pro team but i moved out to tahoe this year so i wont be doing much with them this year sadly. it was a lot of fun filming and riding with every one there though, carinthia has some great parks and awesome people to ride with. jeff marr( the guy who filmed and edited everything) is pretty good at what he does and was fun to film with


----------



## Peaceryder

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres the full carinthia movie. my part is about half way through it.


One of the coolest parts about your abilities is the way you take off and land your rails and airs. It's just sooo smoothe and looks effortless this way.

P.s. I mean the boarder.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i've only been riding since about 2005 or 2006 myself so only going on my 6th full season of shredding but a lot of the other guys in the vid have been shredding for awhile.


wow... thats depressing, ive been riding a tad bit longer and my park skills BLOOOOW. How many seasons have you been spending in the park? Also i assume you get in probably around 50-70 days a season at least (am i close?)


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

IdahoFreshies said:


> wow... thats depressing, ive been riding a tad bit longer and my park skills BLOOOOW. How many seasons have you been spending in the park? Also i assume you get in probably around 50-70 days a season at least (am i close?)


i actually snowboarded for the first time in like the season of 04/05 in my junior year of HS but both that and my senior year i only went about 5-8 times and sucked ha, i didnt think id ever be able to even get down the mtn without killing myself let alone shred the park. after i graduated i started working at mt snow which is when i also started getting into park along with getting 130+ days a season every year after that. so ive had 5 season of full on shredding going into my 6th


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh wow, thats a lot of mountain days. alright, i dont feel that far behind now:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh wow, thats a lot of mountain days. alright, i dont feel that far behind now:laugh:


ha yea, plus i went to mt hood for about a month this past summer and le deux alps in france for a month about 2 summers ago so that always helps.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Snowolf said:


> Cro, The only time I am getting that much air is when I am safely in my Cessna 172!!!....:laugh:
> 
> Fucking nice riding though. Sorry I missed you guys at Hood. If you make it back out, I would like to work with you for a day on my park skills, I`ll buy the lift ticket and the beer.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and on the snow spraying thing.....Guys, don`t do this to people you don`t know. They might be having a bad day or just not appreciate it. Save this for people you know!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Cro, here`s a thought for you to consider. You help me for a day with intermediate park riding and on top of paying for your lift ticket and the beer for that day. I will guide a group for a Mt. Hood Summit...:thumbsup:


yea man i was looking forward to doing some riding with ya at hood, hopefully i can get out there again next summer, if not ill be in south lake tahoe all winter if you happen to make your way out here. that sounds like a plan though if i do get out there :thumbsup: i would love to do some hiking out there


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Video of my GoPro sticky board mount failing on Saturday

GoPro_Here2_down.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## craig-b

Here's a video of last season. It was my first season, and my first edit.


----------



## turbospartan

craig-b said:


> Here's a video of last season. It was my first season, and my first edit.



No flame, but you need to do at least one of a few things:

Get a pole to mount your camera on instead of holding it in your hand
Get a helmet mount
Chop out some of the "nothing" at the beginning... the first 20-30 seconds were just the on screen titles and you looking down the mountain. That would be cool for like 5 seconds, but not 30. 

You need a different mounting option (pole mount or helmet mount) because holding it in your hand just shows us your face. Can't see the snow, the mountain, your board, etc. 

Just some advice


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres the full carinthia movie. my part is about half way through it.



My favorite part was 2:45-2:53...I love how it transitioned to the next rider and the music dropped. That was pretty effin cool.

BTW whos that guy that launched off that kicker and went soaring 50yds? ballsy :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

turbospartan said:


> No flame, but you need to do at least one of a few things:
> 
> Get a pole to mount your camera on instead of holding it in your hand
> Get a helmet mount
> Chop out some of the "nothing" at the beginning... the first 20-30 seconds were just the on screen titles and you looking down the mountain. That would be cool for like 5 seconds, but not 30.
> 
> You need a different mounting option (pole mount or helmet mount) because holding it in your hand just shows us your face. Can't see the snow, the mountain, your board, etc.
> 
> Just some advice


all good advice. pole cam or helmet cam, not just hanging on to it. But they best way to make a video is with someone elese filming you. POV cams just never do it justice


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Mr. Polonia said:


> My favorite part was 2:45-2:53...I love how it transitioned to the next rider and the music dropped. That was pretty effin cool.
> 
> BTW whos that guy that launched off that kicker and went soaring 50yds? ballsy :thumbsup:


yea i liked that too. the guy launching off that is brian s, pretty cool guy and i rode with him a good amount last season. they have the names for everyone in it right in the beginning of their parts.


----------



## xDOTY

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> heres the full carinthia movie. my part is about half way through it.


What was that filmed with? A GoPro?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

xDOTY said:


> What was that filmed with? A GoPro?


some of it was filmed with a gopro but the majority of it was filmed with a really nice handheld made by panosonic i think but dont know much more then that.


----------



## craig-b

IdahoFreshies said:


> all good advice. pole cam or helmet cam, not just hanging on to it. But they best way to make a video is with someone elese filming you. POV cams just never do it justice





turbospartan said:


> No flame, but you need to do at least one of a few things:
> 
> Get a pole to mount your camera on instead of holding it in your hand
> Get a helmet mount
> Chop out some of the "nothing" at the beginning... the first 20-30 seconds were just the on screen titles and you looking down the mountain. That would be cool for like 5 seconds, but not 30.
> 
> You need a different mounting option (pole mount or helmet mount) because holding it in your hand just shows us your face. Can't see the snow, the mountain, your board, etc.
> 
> Just some advice


I have a pole, i just didnt bring it that day, i wasnt planning on filming. But just to take pictures.
I dont want to mess up my helmet by putting a mount on it, and i have non left, used all of them on my bike helmet. 
I was working with some bad footage, i did the best i could with terrible editing software.

I'll definitely take what i learned this time, and put it into the next edit. Thanks.


----------



## Ttam




----------



## IdahoFreshies

Ttam said:


>


i am assuming thats your video? Looks really good! Sweet edit, loved the music:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ttam

IdahoFreshies said:


> i am assuming thats your video? Looks really good! Sweet edit, loved the music:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks man! Yep I filmed and edited it. Good to see people with the same taste in music. I thought I was going to get flamed for that one. Thanks again. Im going to be making edits all year hopefully getting better .


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

^ nice vid, much better then the green/blue hill spray fest ha


heres my first edit from never summer, footage edited by Micah Cook. all footage is from the last 2 weeks of november.


----------



## orangatang

This Is Snowboarding 1 - YouTube
Check out the rock jumping at 4:39 and the binding spin just after that.


----------



## Ttam

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ^ nice vid, much better then the green/blue hill spray fest ha
> 
> 
> heres my first edit from never summer, footage edited by Micah Cook. all footage is from the last 2 weeks of november.


Thanks Cr0! Your footy is off the charts bro!


----------



## dreampow

Nice riding CrO, I have never been into park, just an occasional run through, but watching your videos makes me want to give it a try.

I think thats the best type of riding video, one that looks good and stylish, but also looks like the rider is having fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Quantity

Great compilation of the latest videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi3jBX2fIZs


----------



## turbospartan

Cr0 - what size Evo are you riding, and what are your "stats" (height / weight)?

Nice vid


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

turbospartan said:


> Cr0 - what size Evo are you riding, and what are your "stats" (height / weight)?
> 
> Nice vid



thanks, i was riding this years 152 and i'm 5'6 at 150lbs.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

I shall paypal you for lessons, please and thank you


----------



## gprider_capita

Me during the So-Gnar Shred Circuit Competition


----------



## gprider_capita

Me on the capix feature day 1 of the So-Gnar Mighty Midwest Camp


----------



## kung-POW

We did a little trip down to Baker and Crystal mountain last week and shot some footage on the Gopro while were there. Just thought I'd share my edit with you guys. Keep in mind, I still have more footage to add in. Let me know what you guys think!!

Our trip to Crystal Mountain Jan. 3, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

kung-POW said:


> We did a little trip down to Baker and Crystal mountain last week and shot some footage on the Gopro while were there. Just thought I'd share my edit with you guys. Keep in mind, I still have more footage to add in. Let me know what you guys think!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get it to display on this forum??


all you need to do is put all the letters after the /


----------



## bcasey

First Gondola - Kicking Horse BC, Jan 6/2012
*disclaimer* - No tricks.. just freeriding and scenery. 
I feel very blessed to have had this beautiful morning after a whole week of storm/overcast riding.
Hope someone enjoys.


----------



## Ttam

Nice video bro.


----------



## ZLYON2003

*8 year old snowboarder Zachary Lyon... Rockin the Castle and Fernie Parks Christmas 2*

8 year old Zachary Lyon from Coaldale, Alberta. This is Zachary's second year riding! Here's a little vid from his Christmas Holidays! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7hE3ezrlgE&feature=colike

Check it out! 8 years old


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ZLYON2003 said:


> 8 year old Zachary Lyon from Coaldale, Alberta. This is Zachary's second year riding! Here's a little vid from his Christmas Holidays!
> 
> 8 year old snowboarder Zachary Lyon... Rockin the Castle and Fernie Parks Christmas 2011 - YouTube
> 
> Check it out! 8 years old



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Random Hero

The beginning of what is hopefully a bi weekly thing for me and my friends.


----------



## snowbummer

*1st GoPro edit*

My first GoPro edit attempt, this was a pain as I've never edited prior to a month ago. Used adobe premiere. 
Let me know what ya guys think. I know my boarding skills are leet (suck) but hey I just started training in May. Gotten way better since. Youtube stutters it up let it load, 720p and sound up.

Squaw Valley Megamix "Thrashing in style" Spring-Summer 2011 - YouTube


----------



## bassholic

filming is the easy part, editting is cray


----------



## Karasene

there I am. I had fun taking pictures. Thanks Cro.


----------



## bassholic

Karasene said:


> there I am. I had fun taking pictures. Thanks Cro.


what video is Kara in?


----------



## Smokehaus

I might as well just stop riding right now.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

bassholic said:


> what video is Kara in?




shes in the background taking pics of me hitting the propane tank right around :34 secs


----------



## Karasene

Yeah.. I posted them somewhere on here back in Nov.. but Bassholic here are a few.


----------



## snowbummer

hmm why is my video not showing up only the link?


----------



## Smokehaus

What is the name of the song in the last posted video? It is on the tip of my tongue, and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## Smokehaus

snowbummer said:


> hmm why is my video not showing up only the link?





snowbummer said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xlaeG075ruc*&hd=1]



You only need to use the code that I put in bold for you (It will always be in between the = and the &)


----------



## snowbummer

Smokehaus said:


> You only need to use the code that I put in bold for you (It will always be in between the = and the &)







Cool thanks! I didn't actually see the youtube button earlier just posted as link.


----------



## Smokehaus

No problems man.


----------



## Shazkar

Smokehaus said:


> I might as well just stop riding right now.
> &server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">


&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">


----------



## SchultzLS2

Smokehaus said:


> I might as well just stop riding right now.


What I would give to be young and fearless again. Damn worrying about my job now.


----------



## shit stain

…..
35608914


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Wound up stuck in about 6 feet of powder way off course today at Hakkoda. This was after I dug myself out to my waist. you can see the line coming in and then I hit a huge snow drift up to my neck before coming to a halt.


----------



## LuckyRVA

That sucks. Cool picture though!

How long did it take you to dig yourself out?


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Ehh, about 20 minutes to stand up, and 10 minutes to scoot next to a tree and push off. Just started blizzarding. Expecting over 2.5 feet today


----------



## nickyb

wait wtf, you guys have your dogs out there? thats the most epic, badass thing ever.

sick pics guys ill be sure to post some up


----------



## IdahoFreshies

here are some pics from my first park day of the season yesterday. The snow was all hard pack and there was no good riding off piste anywhere, so we had our first park day.


Ignore my terrible technique. This was my first fs 180 off this season, and to spin i decided it would be best if i opened up like a kite and kicked my legs and board around and keep my upper body in the same spot









As you can see i landed (barely) switch but my upper body was still in goofy stance, so not only did it look weird, but it was a sketchy landing.









This one was weird. I came at it dead set on doing a fs bs, but something was lost in translation between my mind and my board and i hopped on but didn't spin. However i ended up landing on perfectly centered and doing a very clean 50/50
































shit stain said:


> …..
> 35608914


sweet vid, looks like a great time! i dig it:thumbsup:


----------



## cheeto0629

My 10 year old son doin some tail ridin


----------



## IdahoFreshies

nickyb said:


> wait wtf, you guys have your dogs out there? thats the most epic, badass thing ever.
> 
> sick pics guys ill be sure to post some up


killz's dog can get down the mountain better than most of the people on here


----------



## gprider_capita

One of my senior pictures at Granite Peak in Wausau, WI


----------



## gprider_capita

Pictures from GoPro and one of my senior pictures


----------



## slyder

How are the conditions at GP. Looking to get a long weekend up there with the kids yet this season. Oldest may get released to ride soon, Dr appointment on the 20th, crossing fingers.

Cool pic !!!!!
gprider_capita pics I just hate attachments :~`)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachments/snowboarding-general-chat/7273d1328405441-snowboarding-videos-pictures-
427492_10150507800182693_312367942692_9188813_1649040855_n.jpg


----------



## gprider_capita

slyder said:


> How are the conditions at GP. Looking to get a long weekend up there with the kids yet this season. Oldest may get released to ride soon, Dr appointment on the 20th, crossing fingers.


The conditions could be alot better, the runs are icy for the most part and any of the snow in between the trees and anyother powder has turned hard. Hopefully we get snow in the next week but it is not looking good only 20% chance of snow and supposed to stay in the high 30's until the weekend


----------



## Memphis Hawk




----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i taught this kid how to snowboard when he was 6 and he was shredding the park after only a month of me coaching him. here he is still killing it 4 years later. easily the coolest little kid i ever taught/coached.


----------



## bassholic

that is awesome to see something you assisted in. That is why i want to be a coach. What i found awesome was the air bag. I'll be hoping on one in 2 weeks to work on the back flip.


----------



## orangatang

"Alaska Wakeboarding Teaser from Catchin' Air Tv Show"

Alaska Wakeboarding Teaser from Catchin' Air Tv Show on Vimeo


----------



## Redmond513

damn...that little kid is killing it. Cro, mad props to you for teaching him.


----------



## Paddy12

Picture of me from Hunter mountain this past weekend


----------



## Ttam

Paddy12 said:


> Picture of me from Hunter mountain this past weekend


Nice!




567890


----------



## soaljack

*Fernie - Secret Stash*

Here is my latest video!

Fernie - Secret Stash - YouTube

LIKE IT!!!


----------



## NStrafach

I went up to Okemo this weekend and wanted to try out my GoPro in the two parks they have there. I'm not too good in the park, so the videos are mostly tests. I can hit moderately big jumps but can't do much tricks haha. Watch and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irmwmdEWtyE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mras7VkpLw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## bassholic

NStrafach said:


> I went up to Okemo this weekend and wanted to try out my GoPro in the two parks they have there. I'm not too good in the park, so the videos are mostly tests. I can hit moderately big jumps but can't do much tricks haha. Watch and enjoy!
> 
> Nor'Easter 2012 - YouTube
> 
> Black Out Park '12 - YouTube


where in CT? I didn't look at your videos, but did you hit the ai bag ? do you want to hit park at southington or sundown?


----------



## NStrafach

bassholic said:


> where in CT? I didn't look at your videos, but did you hit the ai bag ? do you want to hit park at southington or sundown?


Wait what? It was in Vermont, at Okemo Mountain. The parks are Nor'Easter and Black Out Park. I didn't go to the air bag because they had a competition going on when I went. And never been to either of those places.


----------



## bassholic

NStrafach said:


> Wait what? It was in Vermont, at Okemo Mountain. The parks are Nor'Easter and Black Out Park. I didn't go to the air bag because they had a competition going on when I went. And never been to either of those places.


where are do you live in CT


----------



## FL_Boarder

Sorry for the poor quality  It was taken at the end of the day with overcast using my cousins GoPro HD Hero, which sucks in low light compared to the HD Hero 2 I use as my helmet cam. Then I paused the video and took a picture with my iPhone lmao. I'm afraid to bust ass on the bigger park jumps but I overshoot every other jump I hit trying to have fun lol. Being a bigger guy 6'3" and 180LBS I feel like I don't fly as well as I'd like to


----------



## NStrafach

I live in Mystic CT


----------



## seant46

Here's a few sequences with bad overcast though


----------



## Ttam

Been a while since I have managed to get enough footage to make a vid.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

pretty cool video man! god that park line looks like a ton of fun so many features everywhere. my hill's park is pathetic, enough features to get about 3 jibs and a jump by the end of the line. hopefully they will work harder and get the rest of the jibs of pretty soon. not much use in them just sitting around waiting to get set up...


----------



## zealandblack

4:06 :laugh:
Nice vid, where is that park at?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

well if you look at the location under his name...it says big bear


----------



## zealandblack

Haha, I'm retarded. Didn't even notice that. Thanks.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Trusting my senses, improvising a run from top to bottom at Hakkoda. Been going here a while, don't just show up and try it! I almost died here a few weeks back doing the exact same thing. First day of sunshine in a month. It's not edited. Uncut and no music, so put on your own music to watch!


----------



## irrballsac

Memphis Hawk said:


> Trusting my senses, improvising a run from top to bottom at Hakkoda. Been going here a while, don't just show up and try it! I almost died here a few weeks back doing the exact same thing. First day of sunshine in a month. It's not edited. Uncut and no music, so put on your own music to watch!


Ugh... Everytime I watch one of your videos I get more and more jealous... I've never seen an area that looks like that... no green, just whiteout... HUGE mounds of what would normally trees... just too much powder... share the love.


----------



## metric

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i taught this kid how to snowboard when he was 6 and he was shredding the park after only a month of me coaching him. here he is still killing it 4 years later. easily the coolest little kid i ever taught/coached.


Holy shit. I should just quit snowboarding, lol


----------



## Fredles

might as well post this here as well. my latest edit, comments appreciated






https://vimeo.com/37228734


----------



## ZLYON2003

A new edit of the year so far. This is Zachary's second year riding, age 8. Payton's first year riding, age 6.


----------



## Ttam




----------



## Ttam

Felt awesome.. Not! Another edit should be up tom.


----------



## snowklinger

ZLYON2003 said:


> A new edit of the year so far. This is Zachary's second year riding, age 8. Payton's first year riding, age 6.



Dude I just watched this and I gotta say I was STOKED the whole time.

Lil shredders!


----------



## slyder

ZLYON2003 said:


> A new edit of the year so far. This is Zachary's second year riding, age 8. Payton's first year riding, age 6.


SO cool









Was awesome seeing them hit the features then throw there arms up in the "Ya I nailed it" motion

You're gonna have some great family times ahead, hope you will be able to keep up with there skill...


----------



## slyder

Ttam said:


> Felt awesome.. Not! Another edit should be up tomorrow.


I can relate, I got thrown face first on a black cannon pipe like this. Totally messed me up and crushed my confidence. I just rode park again last night for the 1st time since my slam.


----------



## Ttam

slyder said:


> I can relate, I got thrown face first on a black cannon pipe like this. Totally messed me up and crushed my confidence. I just rode park again last night for the 1st time since my slam.


Owch! I always have to remind myself that slaming is part of this sport.


----------



## FL_Boarder

Keystone Puma Bowl & Mr. Toads Wild Ride - YouTube






Just did this a few days ago...


----------



## Ttam

I wish I could ride in some powder.. Nice video


----------



## FL_Boarder

Thanks, riding some fresh was fun but you can see still how little snowfall there has been this year. It really sucked having a friend that is a beginner park rat with me. He straight up said "powder sucks to ride in, I just like doing nice slow gentle turns in it" me wide eyed hearing this replied with "dude no way powder is the greatest thing ever just going as fast as you possibly can and when things get sketchy then you make some slight carves to scrub speed!". This latest trip I progressed so much that blue groomers were just about the most boring thing ever to ride. It got to the point where I would actually look at a trail map to find all the black diamond runs and dive into every one of them even if I looked down and thought this is gonna be rough with mogals through the trees. If you never challenge yourself you never progress.


----------



## Ttam




----------



## irrballsac

Ttam said:


>


holy shit... that first part was intense... haha i didn't know if you were going to hit the tree at first... totally did. win. glad you're alright.


----------



## JoshuaLivesay

*MidWest Storm Brought 18" to Michigan.*

MidWest Storm Brought 18" to Michigan.

This is a video of my trip to NubsNob. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Into the Storm - Snowboarding 18" of new pow in Michigan. - YouTube


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

here's a new edit put out by Never Summer. Edited by Micah Cook.


----------



## Ttam

Killin it man!


----------



## cheeto0629

http://i1171.photobucket.com/albums/r556/Cheeto0629/Snowboarding/MaxIndieGrab-1.jpg

Took this one a couple weeks ago with my iphone...same little guy above...trying to form the next big thing.


----------



## AlexS

Anybody not have a neversummer?

Here's my smokin'


----------



## eastcoastnative

*Also looking for feedback my newest edit*

Half a day at Mount Snow - YouTube


----------



## bassholic

nice^ video


----------



## soaljack

eastcoastnative said:


> Half a day at Mount Snow - YouTube


LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## soaljack

InSnowTensity - GoPRO Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## david_z

first attempt at a POV video. 






couple things: I'm not terribly satisfied with the Contour, just can't quite figure out how to get the right view with the goggle mount. Wish I would've had more GoPro footage and less Contour footage. I need a better computer so I can work with higher res files better. 

Also, I generally think POV vids are boring so feel free to say this one is boring as fuck I'm more interested in just "is it a cohesive vid"?

thanks


----------



## soaljack

I thought it was pretty good, could have prob shaved off a min. The gopro is the way to go, Keep them coming!


----------



## soaljack

Fun Run Fernie!


----------



## Ttam




----------



## LuckyRVA

From my trip to Whitefish, MT last week


----------



## soaljack

You need to wipe your lens... @LuckyRVA


----------



## LyGuy

Well my snowboarding season is finished (absolutely no snow, 25+ degrees Celsius),so I made this vid for myself and friends to remember some of the good times we had.

I'm still a beginner and this was all on east coast groomers, hope at least one of you will enjoy the vid.


----------



## LuckyRVA

soaljack said:


> You need to wipe your lens... @LuckyRVA


Yeah, I know. First time using a gopro and had no idea snow was building up on the lens.


----------



## Paddy12

Here are two shots from USCSA nationals at sunday river


----------



## Ttam

Prob the last day of filming this year..


----------



## Ttam




----------



## Donutz

Cool. a 690.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

i think if you try grabbing mute there itll help keep your front shoulder over your toes more so youll be more over your board when you land instead of going back seat like that.


----------



## Ttam

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think if you try grabbing mute there itll help keep your front shoulder over your toes more so youll be more over your board when you land instead of going back seat like that.


Thanks for the tip Cr0.


----------



## baconzoo

*My face-shot video for the year*





Our resort have a famous #50 fiftieth year anniversary golden chair that is a treat when you get it, so getting it as the first chair that day (a powder day) was extra special..

I was using some GoPro mounts with a 1/4 20mm adapter for my Drift HD camera so that I could get some extra articulation out to the side.


----------



## Ttam

Took such a long time to edit. Im pretty happy with it though. Tell me what you think.


----------



## seant46

Here is a few randoms from the last 2 years.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Ttam said:


> Took such a long time to edit. Im pretty happy with it though. Tell me what you think.


dam, that was a good edit. i thoroughly enjoyed watching it! nice riding, and nice editing:thumbsup:


----------



## Ttam

IdahoFreshies said:


> dam, that was a good edit. i thoroughly enjoyed watching it! nice riding, and nice editing:thumbsup:


Thanks man! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

got some pics from the open class rail jam last tuesday night at copper up on transworldsnowboarding

2012 USASA Nationals Open Class Rail Jam Recap | TransWorld SNOWboarding

just click on the first one and you can scroll through them all with the descriptions underneath the photos. theres also one of me at the very end of the article.

i think my friend got a couple of me too so if i get ahold of those ill post them up.


----------



## spaceaholic

*check out my youtube channel*

whatever - YouTube


----------



## slyder

I absolutely love that you started it with an swesome edge slam








watched that several time before continuing. 

Some nice tricks in the rest of the video


----------



## spaceaholic

thanks dude


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

new edit from breckenridge last week while shredding with the angry snowboarder him self and a chick i ride with/coach in tahoe. this is only about half the footage from that day so expect another one soon.


----------



## dreampow

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from breckenridge last week while shredding with the angry snowboarder him self and a chick i ride with/coach in tahoe. this is only about half the footage from that day so expect another one soon.


Nice (as usual),

these days you are favoring the proto over the evo?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

well my evo was pretty much destroyed before i even got the proto but it was all i had to ride so i just kept riding it till i got the proto but i do like the proto a lot. starting to break in a bit so its getting more fun on rails and its awesome on jumps but it would be nice to have a evo for when i just feel like getting jibby.


----------



## readimag

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> new edit from breckenridge last week while shredding with the angry snowboarder him self and a chick i ride with/coach in tahoe. this is only about half the footage from that day so expect another one soon.


Amazing as always man, that stall at the end was great forever long.


----------



## slyder

CrO as always and as usual some great vid and tricks.

How about throwing us newbie park guys a bone and show some vid's where you were learning or actually didn't complete a trick to show that you are human and you did have a learning curve and wasn't born with that awesome ability. Just to give us a glimpse that even the great riders fall and have to learn how to do these tricks with tons of practice.

Hoping to be able to improve my park again next year. Slow progression and lots of practice for me. I wish our park was maintained better might help in my learning curve. Yours and others riding is always enjoyable to watch and gives me something to strive towards. I know I won't be at that level, and that is fine, just want to be able to ride, have fun with my kids, and show up a few of their friends ahhahahhaaaa :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

slyder said:


> CrO as always and as usual some great vid and tricks.
> 
> How about throwing us newbie park guys a bone and show some vid's where you were learning or actually didn't complete a trick to show that you are human and you did have a learning curve and wasn't born with that awesome ability. Just to give us a glimpse that even the great riders fall and have to learn how to do these tricks with tons of practice.


well there was that one clip of me flying over the rainbow with a bit too much speed and i didnt quite get that wall ride at the end like i wanted ha. you can hear avran and his friend yelling oh shit in the background of that rainbow. next year if things work out how im planning there should be a lottt more edits coming out so maybe ill be able to compile all my best slams for a edit of its own.


----------



## slyder

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> next year if things work out how im planning there should be a lottt more edits coming out so maybe ill be able to compile all my best slams for a edit of its own.


That would give us * wanna be's * hope :laugh:

Still great stuff and always enjoy watching them.

Hey... how about some instructional videos on park


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

slyder said:


> That would give us * wanna be's * hope :laugh:
> 
> Still great stuff and always enjoy watching them.
> 
> Hey... how about some instructional videos on park


funny you should say that cause if things work out next season that could be something in the works.


----------



## slyder

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> funny you should say that cause if things work out next season that could be something in the works.


put me down for a Pre-Buy then


----------



## spaceaholic

*lemon grass*

shredit 3 (stockton archard) - YouTube


----------



## boarderinblack

My first trip to French Alps...


----------



## Ttam




----------



## ZLYON2003




----------



## Ttam

Getting antsy... So I made a little edit. Mountain High Ca.


----------



## Ttam

Vid I made of a good buddy I ride with all the time.


----------



## PrestFive

*monte bondone snowpark*

Hi guys, nice to be here, 
first post, 
here's an edit made for the monte bondone snowprak 2012 opening
enjoy!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

first edit of the season with some of the Echelon homies.


Shrednanigans with Echelon «


----------



## seant46

Some good stuff in here:thumbsup:

Heres a lil bit from last season from the guys i ride with from our lil ditch. Im the guy with the pink neversummer


----------



## cozmo

Pretty sweet POV (cam on a pole) video from some guys riding deep powder in Zell am See, Austria.
I'll be there in about 3 more weeks, cant wait.
Good soundtrack and a lovely faceplant at the very end. 

Zell-am-See 2012 - YouTube


----------



## irrballsac

cozmo said:


> Pretty sweet POV video from some guys riding deep powder in Zell am See, Austria.
> I'll be there in about 3 more weeks, cant wait.
> Good soundtrack and a lovely faceplant at the very end.
> 
> Zell-am-See 2012 - YouTube


Im no videographer, but I don't think that is POV (from what I gather POV stands for point of view, as if it were on his head or something like that). The crash at the end was a nice finish. Would that be a half scorpion?


----------



## cozmo

irrballsac said:


> Im no videographer, but I don't think that is POV (from what I gather POV stands for point of view, as if it were on his head or something like that). The crash at the end was a nice finish. Would that be a half scorpion?


Thought that a cam on a pole counted as POV, just like in pron? ;-)


----------



## SAddiction

*Pov*



cozmo said:


> Thought that a cam on a pole counted as POV, just like in pron? ;-)


We believe that still counts as POV


----------



## irrballsac

SAddiction said:


> We believe that still counts as POV


Second person pov?

I'm not trying to argue. Just curious of the logic behind it.


----------



## Donutz

I wouldn't have thought of a pole mount as POV, but maybe the idea is that you're holding it yourself as opposed to someone following you around.

Personally, I'd just specify "pole mount" or "helmet mount" to avoid confusion.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Video from Brighton yesterday December 27th

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH95zcB_OdE&feature=youtu.be

Not the best but I'm still trying to get this video editing thing figured out, learn a little more with each attempt.


----------



## SAddiction

*Snowboarding in the backcountry*



hikeswithdogs said:


> Video from Brighton yesterday December 27th
> 
> brightonblower.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Not the best but I'm still trying to get this video editing thing figured out, learn a little more with each attempt.



Hey great video man, where was it filmed? We have a video very similar to yours produced for a company but it show us snowboarding in the backcountry out in Whistler Canada Backflip with SnowPulse avalanche backpack in Whistler - Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


----------



## hikeswithdogs

SAddiction said:


> Hey great video man, where was it filmed? We have a video very similar to yours produced for a company but it show us snowboarding in the backcountry out in Whistler Canada Backflip with SnowPulse avalanche backpack in Whistler - Snowboard Addiction - YouTube


Thanks!

Brighton resort Utah was a great day, I still have allot to learn about keeping the camera strait and video editing but hope for my next attempt to be better(need some cliff drops) and throw in some effects like slow mo mix it up a bit.

Awesome video I think I have some work to do before I can put out anything like yours though!


----------



## SAddiction

hikeswithdogs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Brighton resort Utah was a great day, I still have allot to learn about keeping the camera strait and video editing but hope for my next attempt to be better(need some cliff drops) and throw in some effects like slow mo mix it up a bit.
> 
> Awesome video I think I have some work to do before I can put out anything like yours though!


thanks dude, it has taken us a few years to get our videos up to this quality and we always like to see other producing similar videos - so great job dude


----------



## seant46

My friend and I shredding on a nice day at falcon lake, MB after Xmas









sorry for the huge photo..


----------



## SAddiction

seant46 said:


> My friend and I shredding on a nice day at falcon lake, MB after Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the huge photo..


Great shots dude


----------



## seant46

SAddiction said:


> Great shots dude


Thanks, appreciated


----------



## turbospartan

hikeswithdogs said:


> Video from Brighton yesterday December 27th
> 
> brightonblower.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> Not the best but I'm still trying to get this video editing thing figured out, learn a little more with each attempt.



Nice edit. Is that at the resort or slack / backcountry? Might as well post one I made from a few weeks ago at Vail (right before they got a lot more snow. They only had about 800 acres open at this point, now they have over 4000 acres open just 2-3 weeks later). 

Riding Vail - First Decent Snow 12/13 - YouTube

I didn't make a pole mount yet, so I had to hold the GoPro in my hand. Used Windows Live Movie Maker to make the edit... obviously not the best software. Also, couldn't upload in the highest quality as it was taking HOURS and HOURS... so I cancelled and made the edit a lower quality. First try at editing though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

little teaser my room mate made with the optrix iphone case.










Guest starring The Angry Snowboarder himself


----------



## boarderinblack

A short footage with some fresh pov...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

little preseason edit of nov and some of december my room mate made. nothing crazy but there will be plenty more to come.


Dropping The CRObar «


----------



## killclimbz

Damn Cro. Some pretty fine stuff right there. Need to get you out on Vail pass evidently...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

:blinkAMN:blink:


----------



## Extremo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> little preseason edit of nov and some of december my room mate made. nothing crazy but there will be plenty more to come.
> 
> 
> Dropping The CRObar «


Sick edit. You're riding Echelon now? I see Mayo is on too. Looking like a pretty solid team.


----------



## SAddiction

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> little preseason edit of nov and some of december my room mate made. nothing crazy but there will be plenty more to come.
> 
> 
> Dropping The CRObar «


Really sick video dude, we love seeing rad vids like this. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

killclimbz said:


> Damn Cro. Some pretty fine stuff right there. Need to get you out on Vail pass evidently...


thanks, it would be sick to get out there this season and shred with ya. you'll have to let me know when it would be a good time.



Extremo said:


> Sick edit. You're riding Echelon now? I see Mayo is on too. Looking like a pretty solid team.


yea just got on them this season. so far the franken is a pretty fun board.


----------



## blunted_nose

Hey cro, you make snowboarding look so much fun. Holy. Also could you ask your room mate what camera he used to record? im guessing something along the lines of t2i? 

Question. How hard would it be to move to usa, buy a camera and meet up with a crew at a mtn. then film and edit videos... Kind of like a sunday in the park? i always wanted to film and edit snowboarding videos... Film crews arent made up from Filmers that went to school for this right? could you make a living?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

blunted_nose said:


> Hey cro, you make snowboarding look so much fun. Holy. Also could you ask your room mate what camera he used to record? im guessing something along the lines of t2i?
> 
> Question. How hard would it be to move to usa, buy a camera and meet up with a crew at a mtn. then film and edit videos... Kind of like a sunday in the park? i always wanted to film and edit snowboarding videos... Film crews arent made up from Filmers that went to school for this right? could you make a living?


Shamus uses a T2i with Magic Lantern hack. 

As far as moving here and doing that good luck. There's so many shitty hack job "filmers" here. We're doing Parks and Wrecks as our version of Sunday in the Parks and that's filmed with iON cameras, Shamus with the T2i, my T3i, and we'll probably get access to an FS700 if I can finangle it with one of my other jobs. Shamus went to film school, my last filmer went to school, most of the guys here have gone to college or had training in it. The guys that haven't are either ex pros or were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## blunted_nose

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shamus uses a T2i with Magic Lantern hack.
> 
> As far as moving here and doing that good luck. There's so many shitty hack job "filmers" here. We're doing Parks and Wrecks as our version of Sunday in the Parks and that's filmed with iON cameras, Shamus with the T2i, my T3i, and we'll probably get access to an FS700 if I can finangle it with one of my other jobs. Shamus went to film school, my last filmer went to school, most of the guys here have gone to college or had training in it. The guys that haven't are either ex pros or were in the right place at the right time.


Yeah i assumed. I have done filming before but nothing like going to uni for it. I love doing it and i know it would be hard, but lets say i go for it. Would you be down for like helping me around or would you just ignore me... Just trying to determine if i would be stuck nowhere with mean people around me. I also understand that ski bumm life would be part of it... I might actually give it a try once im done with my college.


----------



## blunted_nose

Also, if lets say i want to try to edit something, would you let me edit something or is it like you have a personal editor?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I want nothing to do with you. And yes that is to be taken personally. My filmers and editors are with me for a reason.


----------



## blunted_nose

BurtonAvenger said:


> I want nothing to do with you. And yes that is to be taken personally. My filmers and editors are with me for a reason.


I assumed so as well. Is everyone this closed to people or just you? I guess i could do the same in Canada, but less likely... 

How about starting your own crew?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm not closed to people I just select people to be around me that are worth working with. You are not one of those. I have my crews I work with.


----------



## seant46

I will add to the list lol, Very nice stylish riding Cro Reps:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Looked like a beautiful day to shred.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Snowolf said:


> I snowboarded just like this last night....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the fucking alarm clock went off......:thumbsdown:
> 
> Great stuff as usual Cro......:thumbsup:


haha thanks snowolf, you need to get out here this season and do some shredding with us.



seant46 said:


> I will add to the list lol, Very nice stylish riding Cro Reps:thumbsup::thumbsup:. Looked like a beautiful day to shred.


thanks man, it was some pretty nice shred days. 

keep an eye out for Angry Snowboarder: Parks & Wreck dropping soon. my room mate is sitting across from me editing it as i type.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Great Video(not mine) from PowMow this weekend face shots and cliff drops a plenty

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151381170030861


----------



## SAddiction

hikeswithdogs said:


> Great Video(not mine) from PowMow this weekend face shots and cliff drops a plenty
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151381170030861


Great vid dude should inspire loads of people to get out and shred


----------



## IdahoFreshies

This was a pleasant surprise last Saturday. 

Go up to the hill to find the face with knee deep powder and bluebird skies! Couldnt ask for anything better!:yahoo:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

as promised, the first episode of parks and wreck. shredding the gnar with the echelon homies at breck.

Parks and Wreck Season 2 Opener


----------



## cozmo

*I Love Buttertime*

Found these guys on Facebook, basically having a laid back time in the snow buttering: I Love Buttertime
Check out their vids on the site


----------



## seant46

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> as promised, the first episode of parks and wreck. shredding the gnar with the echelon homies at breck.
> 
> Parks and Wreck Season 2 Opener


Nice! I liked your fs 360 indy stiffys they looked dope. Hope your knees were ok after that one knuckle ouch


It would be sweet if a friend and I ever were to make it down to breck and ride a few laps with you guys if i spotted your board!


----------



## goleee33

Some pics from mammoth about a week ago. Didn't turn out too bad for iPhone photos!


----------



## AngelaBabin

*frist video of the session*

angelasvid on Vimeo


----------



## bassholic

good park work, the landed late 160 jump was interesting. where were you riding


----------



## AngelaBabin

bassholic said:


> good park work, the landed late 160 jump was interesting. where were you riding


Thanks pine knob michigan


----------



## Ocho

AngelaBabin said:


> Thanks pine knob michigan


Nice!

Good to see footage from a female member:thumbsup:

I hope to have something to contribute at some point also, except I'm often the one behind the camera.

Welcome!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

here is our 2nd installment of Parks & Wreck. filmed in about half a day and edited in another. enjoy.

Parks and Wreck S. 2 Ep. 2 «


----------



## blunted_nose

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> here is our 2nd installment of Parks & Wreck. filmed in about half a day and edited in another. enjoy.
> 
> Parks and Wreck S. 2 Ep. 2 «


Cro, that FS boardslide on the 3 level rail was dope.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

blunted_nose said:


> Cro, that FS boardslide on the 3 level rail was dope.


thanks, i was pretty stoked on it myself when i finally landed it ha. pretty sure that was on my last run before i had to go to work too.


----------



## East§ide

couple of pics from this past weekend with the woman..just having some fun:


----------



## PDubz

This is from last year, I've cleaned up my riding a lot and improved my spins a bit since. I still need a lot of work! This is our local bump by Lead, SD! 







feel free to criticize.


----------



## AngelaBabin

My New Snowboard Video Edit 
babbyilikeit on Vimeo


----------



## mitch19

AngelaBabin said:


> angelasvid on Vimeo


Nice!

This was from the beginning of the season.


----------



## MarshallV82

PDubz said:


> This is from last year, I've cleaned up my riding a lot and improved my spins a bit since. I still need a lot of work! This is our local bump by Lead, SD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to criticize.


Grew up there! That's where I learned how to ski/ride. Nice edit, shorten them up though! I'm assuming you're in the white based on the username?


----------



## East§ide




----------



## AngelaBabin

New Edit
Angela Babin pine knob Box - YouTube


----------



## MistahTaki

East§ide said:


>


really? haha. i cant tell if youre serious with that photo. all i see is your ass.


----------



## East§ide

MistahTaki said:


> really? haha. i cant tell if youre serious with that photo. all i see is your ass.


Lol well it's SERIOUSLY a photo lmao.. It's just a screenshot from a vid my gf was taking and I gave her a little spray in the face.. I just thought it was a funny pic


----------



## Paddy12

Some shots from my recent trip to Breck.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

I've been slacking on this lately but here are the past 4 episodes of parks and wreck. I've been working a lot so haven't been able to get any shots for them besides for the latest one, episode 6. Some sick riders in all of them though.


Parks and Wreck Season 2 Episode 3 "Wax on... Wax off" «


"Super" Parks and Wreck Episode 4 «


Parks and Wreck Season 2 Episode 5 «


Parks and Wreck Season 2 Episode 6 «


Enjoy.


----------



## East§ide

dude youre so nasty...im jealous


----------



## AngelaBabin

Burton Love Rail jam @ Cannonsburg 
I made it to the finals 
angela Babin Burton love Rail Jam - YouTube


----------



## jbernste03

*My latest video edit*

This was last weekend at a small mountain near me called Canaan Valley

1 ft of freshness fell while we were there.. good times.. plus bonus - pond jumping videos too!

https://vimeo.com/61155567

Let me know what you think


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

For episode 7 of Parks and Wreck we dug down deep into the 36 chambers and we are bringing the motha fuckin rukus to summit county.


Parks and Wreck Shaolin Shred Style «


----------



## Extremo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I've been slacking on this lately but here are the past 4 episodes of parks and wreck. I've been working a lot so haven't been able to get any shots for them besides for the latest one, episode 6. Some sick riders in all of them though.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


Needs more Mayo.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Extremo said:


> Needs more Mayo.


I believe he is in Tahoe at the moment so that'll be a little hard for now.


----------



## hktrdr

jbernste03 said:


> This was last weekend at a small mountain near me called Canaan Valley
> 
> 1 ft of freshness fell while we were there.. good times.. plus bonus - pond jumping videos too!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/61155567
> 
> Let me know what you think
> 
> Looks nice - but there is enough ruddering going on in this video to post this on boatingforum.com...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

newest installment of Parks & Wreck.



Parks and Wreck Season 2 Episode 8 "Welcome To The Jungle" «


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

right now my roommate/filmer is laid up with a hurt ankle so instead of our normal weekly installment of parks and wreck he made a b-sides edit of all our random falls and shit that doesnt make it into the edits. around 2:25 you get to see my failed front 1260 attempt.




Parks and Wreck Season 2 "B Sides" «


----------



## tokyo_dom

Love your stuff Cr0_Reps_Smit!

Actually looking at getting one of the Echelon boards featured in one of the vids a while back (killbox); advertising at work lol


----------



## East§ide

Haha Cro, awesome vid as always. What was that dad so beefed up about ?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

East§ide said:


> Haha Cro, awesome vid as always. What was that dad so beefed up about ?


Ha thanks. 

I'm not exactly sure as I left for work that day shortly before all that happened but I think it started with the dad standing in line but not moving and holding everyone up. BA went past him and the dad made some remark about being cut in line. The kid tried to make a smart comment as well and something about spanking came up.


----------



## snowklinger

I asked Captain Angry and this is his slightly more colorful version of the same story. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

East§ide said:


> Haha Cro, awesome vid as always. What was that dad so beefed up about ?


There's actually more to that clip than was used.

We had just come from the patio at One Ski Hill Place getting water and chilling. I had a tripod with camera mounted to it, backpack, and was going through the line. Mind you this was Presidents Weekend Monday but there was no one there. So number 1 skier dad is standing in line with no one in front of him and no one in the lanes next to him on 5 chair screaming for little Timmy or whatever the fucking idiot kids name was. So I see he's not moving so I just skate by him and dude flips the fuck out and screams, "I'm waiting for my kid you can't go around me!" My response, " Well it's a line and you're not moving and I am". He promptly retorts with, "I'm going to kick the living shit out of you at the top of the chairlift." 

Now I'm not one to be threatened. So I hand off the backpack, give the tripod over to one of the guys we're filming, and unstrap. I walk up to him and look him in the eye and say, "we don't need to go to the top to fight I'll kick the living shit out of you right here." Then I push him back while he's on his skis and keep pushing him. He looks at me and then whispers, "Hey man I have kids I don't want to fight I'm just trying to look tough for them, please don't do this." To which I reply, "So you shoved your dick in some chicks pee hole and shot your load and got a bastard wrestling trophy I don't give a fuck, you threatened me I'm ready to defend myself and my property what are you going to do? He backs off me and says, "I'm sorry I have kids I don't want to do this, I'm sorry." At this point his kid screams "you're a retard at me" now if you follow Parks and Wreck that is the same kid I can be seen screaming at to look up the definition of the word Retard. Kid keeps mouthing off to me so I look at the dad and say, "control him and teach him some manners and the definition of that word or I'm going to spank him". Now dad has pretty much established he sucks at fucking life says nothing just laughs. So I say I'll spank his ass if he keeps it up and strap back in. As I'm getting on the chair kid lips off to me again.

So I get to the top, unstrap, get ready and here they come off 5 chair. As they get off the dad flips me off and says, "have a great day". So I start walking towards them and scream at the kid, "come here I'm going to teach you some manners". Kid freaks out and crosses his tips causing a double ejection. Mind you I'm about 20 feet away from him, at this point he's screaming for his daddy to save him. I walk up next to the kid shove my finger in his face and scream, "shut up junior you need to learn some manners" he gets quiet for a minute. The dad is freaking out and crosses his skis and falls over, then gets up and swings his poles at my head. I inform him go for it that's assault with a weapon with intent to kill. I said you have two options right now, "you teach your kid a lesson in manners and apologize to me, or I will beat the fuck out of you, spank him, and fuckstart your wives face." He chose the latter option or at least intended for it but I didn't give a fuck as can be evidenced by the video.

So while he's screaming at me junior starts pissing his pants out of fear or because he's incontinent I don't know nor care. So dad keeps coming at me and I keep side stepping in front of his kid so he can't get to him. Dad starts crying and freaking out more and I walked away.

Moral of the story do not ever threaten someone if you will not back it up, especially me. I'm over tourists using the "I spent so much money to come here this is my mountain" or "I am entitled because I am on vacation" as an excuse to treat people like shit. The guy could have just acknowledged he was holding up a line that was not busy and side stepped but he had to cause it to escalate then use his kids as an excuse. 

But I hope you guys enjoy the edits we work hard for them.


----------



## snowklinger

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's actually more to that clip than was used.
> 
> We had just come from the patio at One Ski Hill Place getting water and chilling. I had a tripod with camera mounted to it, backpack, and was going through the line. Mind you this was Presidents Weekend Monday but there was no one there. So number 1 skier dad is standing in line with no one in front of him and no one in the lanes next to him on 5 chair screaming for little Timmy or whatever the fucking idiot kids name was. So I see he's not moving so I just skate by him and dude flips the fuck out and screams, "I'm waiting for my kid you can't go around me!" My response, " Well it's a line and you're not moving and I am". He promptly retorts with, "I'm going to kick the living shit out of you at the top of the chairlift."
> 
> Now I'm not one to be threatened. So I hand off the backpack, give the tripod over to one of the guys we're filming, and unstrap. I walk up to him and look him in the eye and say, "we don't need to go to the top to fight I'll kick the living shit out of you right here." Then I push him back while he's on his skis and keep pushing him. He looks at me and then whispers, "Hey man I have kids I don't want to fight I'm just trying to look tough for them, please don't do this." To which I reply, "So you shoved your dick in some chicks pee hole and shot your load and got a bastard wrestling trophy I don't give a fuck, you threatened me I'm ready to defend myself and my property what are you going to do? He backs off me and says, "I'm sorry I have kids I don't want to do this, I'm sorry." At this point his kid screams "you're a retard at me" now if you follow Parks and Wreck that is the same kid I can be seen screaming at to look up the definition of the word Retard. Kid keeps mouthing off to me so I look at the dad and say, "control him and teach him some manners and the definition of that word or I'm going to spank him". Now dad has pretty much established he sucks at fucking life says nothing just laughs. So I say I'll spank his ass if he keeps it up and strap back in. As I'm getting on the chair kid lips off to me again.
> 
> So I get to the top, unstrap, get ready and here they come off 5 chair. As they get off the dad flips me off and says, "have a great day". So I start walking towards them and scream at the kid, "come here I'm going to teach you some manners". Kid freaks out and crosses his tips causing a double ejection. Mind you I'm about 20 feet away from him, at this point he's screaming for his daddy to save him. I walk up next to the kid shove my finger in his face and scream, "shut up junior you need to learn some manners" he gets quiet for a minute. The dad is freaking out and crosses his skis and falls over, then gets up and swings his poles at my head. I inform him go for it that's assault with a weapon with intent to kill. I said you have two options right now, "you teach your kid a lesson in manners and apologize to me, or I will beat the fuck out of you, spank him, and fuckstart your wives face." He chose the latter option or at least intended for it but I didn't give a fuck as can be evidenced by the video.
> 
> So while he's screaming at me junior starts pissing his pants out of fear or because he's incontinent I don't know nor care. So dad keeps coming at me and I keep side stepping in front of his kid so he can't get to him. Dad starts crying and freaking out more and I walked away.
> 
> Moral of the story do not ever threaten someone if you will not back it up, especially me. I'm over tourists using the "I spent so much money to come here this is my mountain" or "I am entitled because I am on vacation" as an excuse to treat people like shit. The guy could have just acknowledged he was holding up a line that was not busy and side stepped but he had to cause it to escalate then use his kids as an excuse.
> 
> But I hope you guys enjoy the edits we work hard for them.


Stuff like this is just icing on the cake.

I love the edits, easily my favorite web series as it just feels local both thru the interwebs and geography - and it's awesome to see alot of Cro! ETT and anything with Helgason are right up there.

Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## baconzoo

*in your face*

I took a handfull of runs and edited it down to just the face shots and a few turns in the woods. Mainly trying out different POV angles and such. I'm such a dirty whore when it comes to powder.


----------



## KansasNoob

baconzoo said:


> I took a handfull of runs and edited it down to just the face shots and a few turns in the woods. Mainly trying out different POV angles and such. I'm such a dirty whore when it comes to powder.


I like that vid. The overhead from the rear angle looks cool.


----------



## jbernste03

baconzoo said:


> I took a handfull of runs and edited it down to just the face shots and a few turns in the woods. Mainly trying out different POV angles and such. I'm such a dirty whore when it comes to powder.


Nice vid! what kind of pole/handle are you using? Looks like a shovel or shotgun haha


----------



## baconzoo

jbernste03 said:


> Nice vid! what kind of pole/handle are you using? Looks like a shovel or shotgun haha


A walking stick. As I had loaned my Monopod to a friend. It was a bit heavy but that can would in your favor, as it won't bounce around as much as the lightweight plastic.


----------



## MattAlfonzetti

Hey, im not great but i enjoy filming and making edits check it outt
Night Box Session - YouTube


----------



## dreampow

*2013 Season Edit*

Didn't manage to get many shots this year especially in the powder, well this is what I did get.


----------



## Karasene

^ Those trees look so nice. I like the song too.. first time I've ever heard a mellow song from Japan. No idea what they were saying.. lol. Looks like you got that method down (if that was you) just gotta start tweaking it out.. as soon as you feel the board solid in your hand straighten and kick out that back leg.. just picture someone's head you don't like so well standing on the jump and BAM take em out with a deck base to the head. ...oh yeah and picture a villain coming at you from up in the sky and BAM punch up at him in the face!!! :dizzy: Gotta get the double sammy Punch in the face and kick in the head to give you that arched method you really should want to start pushing towards.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

well here it is, the last installment of parks and wreck for the season. hope everyone has enjoyed them, next season will hopefully have even bigger and badder tricks. next edit up will be my end of the season edit.

Parks and Wreck Season 2 Episode 10 Last Call «


----------



## tokyo_dom

Sick finale... Love the stuff you guys do


Btw, what is the song in that vid... gotta get me some of that to ride to (hoping it might give me more skills )


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

tokyo_dom said:


> Sick finale... Love the stuff you guys do
> 
> 
> Btw, what is the song in that vid... gotta get me some of that to ride to (hoping it might give me more skills )


thanks man, glad you enjoyed everything. the song is lupe fiasco - around my way


----------



## snowyg

Did Sugar Bowl in Tahoe last Dec. Made a vid. Let me know what you think. =)


----------



## snowklinger

snowyg said:


> Let me know what you think.


Painful and best kept for friends and family?


----------



## snowyg

gee.. =) got much to improve on then. thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

snowyg said:


> gee.. =) got much to improve on then. thanks!


I would work way more on the riding and less on filming with a NoPro.


----------



## Deacon

BurtonAvenger said:


> I would work way more on the riding and less on filming with a NoPro.


+1

we all have to start somewhere, but most people don't want to watch...


----------



## RagJuice Crew

snowyg said:


> Did Sugar Bowl in Tahoe last Dec. Made a vid. Let me know what you think. =)


Well I liked it! Yeah, most people can't be arsed watching something like that which is really just a memento for you and your mates, but I like those kind of clips. Other posters will be bored cos, let's be honest, the riding is hardly exciting. Me, I thought the editing was cool, the music good and I like seeing "boring" clips of people just enjoying themselves and getting a feel for a trip. Nice edit (no comment on the boarding - we don't all have to be pros, we just have to enjoy ourselves! Doesn't mean anyone else will want to watch us, well, not being pros, so don't be offended by the others - it's understandable!)


----------



## Ocho

snowyg said:


> gee.. =) got much to improve on then. thanks!


It looks like you were having fun and that's what matters in those kind of edits!

Your biggest error was posting _after_ powder runs by baconzoo and dreampow, AND after a Cro/Parks and Wrecks edit. Many edits pale by comparison..

Cro is especially a tough act to follow. Wait for a few pages to pass before posting after him :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

Its like moms who watch food tv and all of a sudden think they are gonna open a restaurant with a little bacon and truffles. I just don't get everyone with intermediate or below skills running around with cameras. I would guess you spent more time editing, choosing a song and fucking with your non snowboarding gear than you do snowboarding.

I just don't get it?:dunno:

Not trying to be a dick but it seems like Gopro is a hobby unto itself which is fine, but all the noob snowboarders should realize a couple things:

1. your camera obsession is in the way of your snowboard progression

2. nobody wants to watch your bad snowboarding except your girlfriend and mom (and that's assuming they don't know the sport)

3. you look awesome with your camera on the hill when we are watching you film your inablity to link turns.



I know this sounds really dicktastic, and all that matters is having fun, but if you want to put in on the internet and ask strangers what we think? 

There it is.

*you can blame the start of this conflagration in my mind on those jerkoffs who did a season edit of terrible riding, drinking, and slamming into innocent strangers on teh greens. It may even be in this thread somewhere.

Also reminds me of the tourists a couple years ago that had to get rescued off the Sawtooth on Mt. Bierstadt in a blizzard wearing bike shorts and flip flops. I may seem harsh, but snowboarding is dangerous on every single level and people die on the mountain all the time.

KNOWWWHAADDDAMEAN?!?!?!

*is it young people and the youtube generation? Maybe I'm just too old.

Oh and I know this thread is for everyone to post their bad edits lol.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

snowklinger said:


> Its like moms who watch food tv and all of a sudden think they are gonna open a restaurant with a little bacon and truffles. I just don't get everyone with intermediate or below skills running around with cameras. I would guess you spent more time editing, choosing a song and fucking with your gear than you do snowboarding.
> 
> I just don't get it?:dunno:
> 
> Not trying to be a dick but it seems like Gopro is a hobby unto itself which is fine


I never understand the negative reaction to noobs or intermediates filming on the mountain. It's fun and nice to have. End of. Why shouldn't they have a memento of their time on the mountain, or spend time putting together edits if that's what they enjoy? You're right, it can be a hobby. Or it can be a laugh, or people can just like watching them and their mates back, same as looking at old photos or snaps from holidays or big events is enjoyable. Why anyone else cares, never mind takes issue with it as many do, is beyond me. It's not, for the most part, for anyone else but themselves and if someone else (like me!) enjoys it then great.

Seen your edit: again, what harm did it do? I wouldn't expect you to enjoy it and the same point I made in my first post about most not wanting to see equally applies. But I'm sure that poster had fun putting their edit together and enjoys watching it. And isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Also worth pointing out that the thread started out with an edit that contained nothing special but was praised - because it was 2008 and youtube/vimeo/forums weren't completely full of edits perhaps, and 5 years on people have higher expectations. I dunno :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

Just because I'm trying to not be a dick doesn't mean that I'm not one 

I stand by my statement that the camera is in the way if you are not a decent rider already, regardless of what you do with the footage. I realize you may not care what I think, but I see it all the time on the mountain, people with very little ability to dodge trees and others, fliming or playing with their gopro. To me this is a silly endeavor, but as I said, maybe the Gopro is half or more than half the hobby and I just don't get it. Maybe the snowboarding is just an excuse to play with the gopro.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

snowklinger said:


> Just because I'm trying to not be a dick doesn't mean that I'm not one


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Kling makes a great point there's too many dumbasses concerned with "GETTING THE SHOT" and not with their actual riding. It's like the douche bag that almost hit me twice in the park because he was trying to film himself, when I called him out about nearly hitting me and not knowing how to ride the park he got defensive and took a swing at me so I popped him in the face. From there he ran right to mountain safety to cry like the little bitch he is and say I have it on film but I don't exactly know how to show you. See what I'm getting at here. 

On another note you people should see the level of crap people send me to post. Ugh so bad. Seriously so fucking bad.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kling makes a great point there's too many dumbasses concerned with "GETTING THE SHOT" and not with their actual riding. It's like the douche bag that almost hit me twice in the park because he was trying to film himself, when I called him out about nearly hitting me and not knowing how to ride the park he got defensive and took a swing at me so I popped him in the face. From there he ran right to mountain safety to cry like the little bitch he is and say I have it on film but I don't exactly know how to show you. See what I'm getting at here.


That makes him a douche for (a) getting in peoples way (b) swinging at you and (c) crying like a bitch about it. But someone wanting to have fun with a camera while boarding is doing no harm. And having fun. I find it funny how many people's noses get out of joint about that...



> On another note you people should see the level of crap people send me to post. Ugh so bad. Seriously so fucking bad.


I can imagine! :laugh: Now that's another issue - the muppets who think what they're doing is somehow special. Probably because mommy tells them everything they do is special. "You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake"


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

EatRideSleep said:


> It looks like you were having fun and that's what matters in those kind of edits!
> 
> Your biggest error was posting _after_ powder runs by baconzoo and dreampow, AND after a Cro/Parks and Wrecks edit. Many edits pale by comparison..
> 
> Cro is especially a tough act to follow. Wait for a few pages to pass before posting after him :laugh:


haha well thanks for the compliment! i'm already getting the itch to ride again and i've only been back in south jersey for a little over a week. it's gonna be a longgg summer.


----------



## Ocho

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> haha well thanks for the compliment! i'm already getting the itch to ride again and i've only been back in south jersey for a little over a week. it's gonna be a longgg summer.


Indeed. I've only come to terms with the end of the season days ago. And just last night got the itch.

Welcome back.


----------



## snowklinger

Snowolf said:


> Fuck dude! Do you EVER have anything positive or encouraging to say? All I ever see from you is a river of negativity.....:dunno:


Really? I have alot of positive things to say, sorry I got end of season blues. I try to temper the odd rant with contribution, I guess I'm not doing a very good job if you don't notice. 

I kinda felt bad afterwords realizing this is a 100 page thread for people to post their edits no matter how bad. 

There is a wierd youtube culture running around with gopro poles and they aren't learning to ride first, this much is a silly truth!

I'll try harder.

edit: do a search of my posts. The 2 in this thread are the only negativity, out of the last 20 or 30...I stopped scrolling down at some point.

I have alot to contribute, most of which I think is worthwhile, and sometimes I'm a dick, fuck even my wife hates my guts half the time.

and to be fair: I was waiting for this from you  sorrry to all snow nerds, keep coming here, I do, and I'll take you for some good times in CO regardless of any interwebs BS.


----------



## snowklinger

*Awesome video zomg*


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

snowklinger said:


>


now THAT, was painful to watch.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ugh dubstep. I can't wait for aliens to come down from space and tell us Dubstep is just robot sex noises.


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


>


Bwahahahhahahhha!!!! DUDE!!!!! THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!! Funny as HELL!

I nearly shit my drawers @ 1:39 in when the guy faced & his GoPro Pole SPUNK'd him right in the face!!!!!!! MONEY SHOT!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!




Ha haha ha,.. oh fuck!! My sides hurt!!! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

chomps1211 said:


> @ 1:39 in when the guy faced & his GoPro Pole SPUNK'd him right in the face!!!!!!! MONEY SHOT!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


Somebody _PLEASE_ tell me how to make an animated gif of that!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hktrdr

snowklinger said:


> Painful and best kept for friends and family?


Bit harsh there? I mean, the riding is a bit shoddy and it is not the most exciting video in the world, but it is just some kids having fun. I have seen way worse - including posted on this forum.

In short:
Interesting? probably not (except for wolfie who could give plenty of feedback on technique).
But not painful or offensive either.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

chomps1211 said:


> Somebody _PLEASE_ tell me how to make an animated gif of that!!! :laugh::laugh:


How To Make a GIF in Five Easy Steps


----------



## snowklinger

check out the destruction by these dickwads at 3:55


----------



## hktrdr

snowklinger said:


> check out the destruction by these dickwads at 3:55


Yeah, those guys acted like complete douche bags - and then even started a threat and posted the video. Predictably -and appropriately- they got hammered for it...


----------



## ItchEtrigR

My take, if your going to criticize someones video on this thread you ought to have a video to back your talk up. Otherwise your just a bunch of words with no substance...


----------



## snowklinger

ItchEtrigR said:


> My take, if your going to criticize someones video on this thread you ought to have a video to back your talk up. Otherwise your just a bunch of words with no substance...


Like this post? All you are doing is throwing up a semantical argument. I don't gopro. I'll ride with one and film my friends who actually are really good(if they ask, but we really don't bother), plus I actually have the skills to ride and hold a pole at the same time. 

I've hammered on this thread too hard and tried to dial it back a bit, but I stand by what I've said already, I'm not gonna be a bigger dick just because you wanna argue.

This thread is for the very purpose to which I am destined to fight it seems, but I won't be baited by you sir 

edit: wait is this me getting baited? godamnit!!! go watch something funny or crude...look here comes TT......


----------



## ItchEtrigR

snowklinger said:


> Like this post? All you are doing is throwing up a semantical argument. I don't gopro. I'll ride with one and film my friends who actually are really good(if they ask, but we really don't bother), plus I actually have the skills to ride and hold a pole at the same time.
> 
> I've hammered on this thread too hard and tried to dial it back a bit, but I stand by what I've said already, I'm not gonna be a bigger dick just because you wanna argue.
> 
> This thread is for the very purpose to which I am destined to fight it seems, but I won't be baited by you sir
> 
> edit: wait is this me getting baited? godamnit!!! go watch something funny or crude...look here comes TT......


that video was a kid having an awesome time, why try to punch holes in that if all you got left to offer is videos of your friend and more talk of a pole?


----------



## snowklinger

ItchEtrigR said:


> that video was a kid having an awesome time, why try to punch holes in that if all you got left to offer is videos of your friend and more talk of a pole?


Meh I'm not here to hurt feelings as suprising as that may seem. I've already made my point colorful enough, it was not made in a vacuum, I have reasons for my view, but I'm not gonna rehash it for you.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

snowklinger said:


> Meh I'm not here to hurt feelings as suprising as that may seem. I've already made my point colorful enough, it was not made in a vacuum, I have reasons for my view, but I'm not gonna rehash it for you.


Fair enough...


----------



## Deacon

I'm gonna side with klinger on this one. I see a TON of kids that can barely ride, out there swinging their gopoles around, not paying attention to their surroundings or trying to improve their riding. Edits are cool when you're good. Otherwise just watch them at home... or better yet, have somebody film you so you can watch it and see what you need to improve on. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## snowklinger

Just think if anyone can avoid getting too upset and also decide to leave their gopros at home next time. The huge smile on their face from the progression of linking turns or hitting some good snow on a steeper face without the distraction and the epiphany thereof...I will help some poor soul! maybe just 1....and crush like 1000s others lol......


----------



## RagJuice Crew

The Deacon said:


> I'm gonna side with klinger on this one. I see a TON of kids that can barely ride, out there swinging their gopoles around, not paying attention to their surroundings or trying to improve their riding. Edits are cool when you're good. Otherwise just watch them at home... or better yet, have somebody film you so you can watch it and see what you need to improve on. Just my 2 cents.


You've got a point about the swinging pole ('cos it's a problem when they're getting in peoples way or being a nuisance). But the whole "put the camera away and progress instead" doesn't wash with me. Snowboarding is about enjoying yourself, in whatever way makes you happy. If someone gets a kick from filming and watching themselves back then more power to them. Me, I want to strike a better balance between the two. Other's couldn't care less about any filming and are all about progression. To each their own (once they're not getting in the way or being a danger to anyone), no?


----------



## Deacon

It must be a generational thing. I don't see what's "fun" about filming yourself falling every other turn. or, for that matter, putting one on your helmet and then firing down every run straight as an arrow, eventually eating shit and sliding on your face for 200 yards. I guess, as long as they are only endangering themselves, i'm not overly worried about it, i just don't understand it.
:dunno:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

The Deacon said:


> It must be a generational thing. I don't see what's "fun" about filming yourself falling every other turn. or, for that matter, putting one on your helmet and then firing down every run straight as an arrow, eventually eating shit and sliding on your face for 200 yards. I guess, as long as they are only endangering themselves, i'm not overly worried about it, i just don't understand it.
> :dunno:



you keep making this about ability, does it really bother you that he's not as good as you on a board?


----------



## Donutz

I have both a helmet mount and a pole mount, and have used both at different times. For me it's a training thing. I don't do "edits", I just watch the original uncut vid. It was through watching my first pole-mount video that I realized how little edge i was using, for instance. Since then, been working on getting the angles up on my board.

And the videos help a little in the off-season with withdrawal.

As for the point about people who are waving their poles around obliviously, I'd bet they're pretty oblivious even when they _aren't_ carrying hardware.


----------



## Deacon

ItchEtrigR said:


> you keep making this about ability, does it really bother you that he's not as good as you on a board?


There is very, VERY few people that are not BETTER than me. That is certainly not the issue. I ride to get better, and I don't understand what a person is doing if that NOT their goal. Like I said, I think it's a generational thing. I also don't get Lil Wayne, reaility tv, and sharking. I guess I'm getting old.:dunno:


----------



## MarshallV82

I'm actually making my first edit, Instead of watching TV I bought some editing software and have been playing with it at night. It's kinda fun.

It's getting old going through all my footage though. I really need to remember to shut off the camera during our safety meetings and chairlift rides.
Mine is all POV footage though.. Sometimes a friend followed me so I got some decent park and tree runs. Not to interested in getting a pole though.


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> Painful and best kept for friends and family?


SK, While I understand the,.. _Disappointment_? Expressed by some of the more accomplished vetran riders at watching a lot of these rather unskilled, NooB & amature vids,..

I think you are overlooking a key point that you yourself made...
When we post these kinds of Vids here, a lot of us feel as though we _ARE_ sharing them with Friends!!!!

(..._of course some of the people I've called friends over the years wouldn't have been any kinder or gentler with their criticism either!)_ :dunno: 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

chomps1211 said:


> SK, While I understand the,.. _Disappointment_? Expressed by some of the more accomplished vetran riders at watching a lot of these rather unskilled, NooB & amature vids,..
> 
> I think you are overlooking a key point that you yourself made...
> When we post these kinds of Vids here, a lot of us feel as though we _ARE_ sharing them with Friends!!!!
> 
> (..._of course some of the people I've called friends over the years wouldn't have been any kinder or gentler with their criticism either!)_ :dunno:
> :laugh::laugh:


Me and my friends try to run into each other and push each other down in the lift line and strapping in or whatever. I give my best bud a constant stream of shit whenever he battles his gear, man imagine if he was fucking with a gopro! muwhaahaha come to CO Chomps....We'll tear it up....


----------



## Donutz

Well said, Chomps. And a lot of my friends prolly wouldnt' be any kinder either.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

The Deacon said:


> There is very, VERY few people that are not BETTER than me. That is certainly not the issue. I ride to get better, and* I don't understand what a person is doing if that NOT their goal*. Like I said, I think it's a generational thing. I also don't get Lil Wayne, reaility tv, and sharking. I guess I'm getting old.:dunno:


Eh, having fun? 

And it's no generational thing - as much as I keep denying it I'm not getting any younger myself! :laugh: The need to try get famous off it I don't get, but the filming/editing/having fun with I do.



MarshallV82 said:


> I'm actually making my first edit, Instead of watching TV I bought some editing software and have been playing with it at night. It's kinda fun.


Exactly - it's fun, a hobby, and a better waste of your time than many other things. No harm no foul!


----------



## ItchEtrigR

RagJuice Crew said:


> Eh, having fun?
> 
> And it's no generational thing - as much as I keep denying it I'm not getting any younger myself! :laugh: The need to try get famous off it I don't get, but the filming/editing/having fun with I do.
> 
> 
> Exactly - it's fun, a hobby, and a better waste of your time than many other things. No harm no foul!


Don't bother, I don't think they realize this is snowboarding there are no rules, no one to impress, no one to compete with. It ain't about showing another how good you ride, or telling another they suck, they can't do this, they can't do that, their gear is shit, outdated, mainstream, whatever other crap that has little to do with snowboarding and more to do with ego stroking, it's about saying hey I love this thing we do, take a look at the awesome time I had last week. Check out the place I hit yesterday the pow was deep untracked and the sun was blazing. Any ability you can show is just eye candy for the rest of us to feast our eyes on. Negative vibes suck! Suck for this forum, sucks for snowboarding.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ItchEtrigR said:


> Don't bother, I don't think they realize this is snowboarding there are no rules, no one to impress, no one to compete with. It ain't about showing another how good you ride, or telling another they suck, they can't do this, they can't do that, their gear is shit, outdated, mainstream, whatever other crap that has little to do with snowboarding and more to do with ego stroking, it's about saying hey I love this thing we do, take a look at the awesome time I had last week. Check out the place I hit yesterday the pow was deep untracked and the sun was blazing. Any ability you can show is just eye candy for the rest of us to feast our eyes on. Negative vibes suck! Suck for this forum, sucks for snowboarding.


I don't care how good someone is compared to other people, but if they aren't riding to better THEMSELVES, then really what is the point? Is it really that fun to fall every 20 feet? Wouldn't it be MORE fun to be able to ride down the slope with out eating shit? I think that's all anyone is saying here.


----------



## Deacon

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I don't care how good someone is compared to other people, but if they aren't riding to better THEMSELVES, then really what is the point? Is it really that fun to fall every 20 feet? Wouldn't it be MORE fun to be able to ride down the slope with out eating shit? I think that's all anyone is saying here.


this exactly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I don't care how good someone is compared to other people, but if they aren't riding to better THEMSELVES, then really what is the point? Is it really that fun to fall every 20 feet? Wouldn't it be MORE fun to be able to ride down the slope with out eating shit? I think that's all anyone is saying here.


Nailed it. Don't know about you guys but when I'm riding more difficult terrain I get fucking pissed at dipshits that can't ride it because all they care about is getting their NoPro shot. Saw it again today guy was too busy caring about his monopole and not the traverse and was causing people to back up. Gotta get that epic fucking traverse shot bro gotta get it!


----------



## MarshallV82

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nailed it. Don't know about you guys but when I'm riding more difficult terrain I get fucking pissed at dipshits that can't ride it because all they care about is getting their NoPro shot. Saw it again today guy was too busy caring about his monopole and not the traverse and was causing people to back up. Gotta get that epic fucking traverse shot bro gotta get it!


This is true, but I'm sure those guys are all your typical 5 day a year riders. I'm sure they carry all the same traits as other annoying tourists. Trying to get some sweet shots to their frat brothers in Georgia. I'd think riding around with a pole would limit you anyway. I just trade helmets with my buddies. 

Watching videos of groomer runs with [usually terrible] music laced in should be kept in the family, I can agree with that. Should only be used if you're looking for advice. A co worker of mine started snowboarding, he's terrible but his Facebook page was flooded with videos of him plowing snow and falling. I would ashamed to show people. He's a good dude but is quite the asshat on the hill.


----------



## timmytard

it's about saying hey I love this thing we do said:


> This right here, it's about bragging rights & rubbing it in your friends faces:yahoo:
> 
> Not about how great _you _are:thumbsdown:, but how great _it _was:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't care who you are, if someone shows you a vid of the perfect day.
> You/I/they are super jealous, cause I know, how fucking amazing those days are. That's just how it works.
> 
> Cause that's what friends are for.
> 
> 
> TT


----------



## Donutz

Of all the video I wish I had, the top item is the one of NWBoarder planting the bottom of his board on my forehead. :laugh:

Fucking batteries...


----------



## Deacon

Donutz said:


> Of all the video I wish I had, the top item is the one of NWBoarder planting the bottom of his board on my forehead. :laugh:
> 
> Fucking batteries...


WE wish you had that too!


----------



## Ocho

Donutz said:


> Of all the video I wish I had, the top item is the one of NWBoarder planting the bottom of his board on my forehead. :laugh:
> 
> Fucking batteries...


Were you a live jib? Or should I not ask...


----------



## NWBoarder

Donutz said:


> Of all the video I wish I had, the top item is the one of NWBoarder planting the bottom of his board on my forehead. :laugh:
> 
> Fucking batteries...


That really would have been some great footage. :laugh:







EatRideSleep said:


> Were you a live jib? Or should I not ask...


Flat light and bumpy snow. Let the hilarity ensue. :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

human jibs are actually a lot of fun. gotta get the "board" jam while going down the normal trails, people who are watching have no idea what to think when you launch off your friends board in the middle of a trail.


----------



## Karasene

I would highly suggest they invest in a chest mount.. They're hitting people all over when they aren't even holding the pole. I just shake my head at this stuff. Not a very smart idea for a beginner. 

Anyway way to start verging the topic away from the video and onto Donuts head. I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some pics from czech republik. today the end of season session went down at snowpark klinovec.


----------



## timmytard

Mr.Miyagi said:


> some pics from czech republik. today the end of season session went down at snowpark klinovec.


Why do I need to download a video player to look @ these pics?


TT


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> Why do I need to download a video player to look @ these pics?
> 
> 
> TT


it just links to a pic on an upload site for me. Your posts always look like you get online with a Commodore 64 and then you say shit like this and i'm like :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:

but I love you so I'm here to intercede teh interwebz for you my brother


----------



## timmytard

Thanks dawg, hugs & kisses from my end too.

That looks like a wicked setup:thumbsup:

Makes me think, what the fuck is up with my shitty mtn?:dunno:

Days before they shut down for the year, they were bragging about how this was the best spring skiing in years. 
Which it was/is.
When they shut down, they were #5 on this list.
Who Got the Most Snow in 2012/13? | SnowBrains.com
Last week even some of the lower mtn's got snow.
They are still tied for 12th with 423 inches, so just a cunt hair over *35 feet* deep.

They could be making a killing right now,:dunno: 
Maybe not by having the whole mtn open, fully staffed like mid season 

But come on, they have more than one short chair & they are almost totally shaded from the sun. 
How expensive could it be to have one chair open, with a few jumps?
There is probably between 20-40 people working up there right now anyway.
With no money coming in.

These pics are just proof...
If you build it, we will come.

Fuck, now I'm even more pissed than I was when they shut down:RantExplode:

Me thinks, Tony Montana is going to light up their Facebook page, again:thumbsup:

Fuck, that guy's a dink.


TT


----------



## snowklinger

Loveland got 100" in the last month but they still closed today. ccasion14:


----------



## dreampow

I've said it before and I'll say it again (not directed at anyone in particular), but if you want to talk shit on anyone's riding we should have an informal rule that you post a video of your own.

Me thinks that will reduce the digs by maybe 95%.


----------



## Girvs

Just adding a few more images. Went to Whistler this year and managed to nab a few photos at the Fire and Ice show. These ones are probably my favourites 


254A6427 by Girrrvs, on Flickr


254A6424 by Girrrvs, on Flickr


----------



## timmytard

Is anyone else unable to get to the 113th floor?


TT


----------



## RagJuice Crew

timmytard said:


> Is anyone else unable to get to the 113th floor?
> 
> 
> TT


Yep, but I think your reply just solved the mystery. There are only 110 pages despite what the list says


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's because a certain someone deleted their profile which deleted their posts.


----------



## boarderinblack

Another amazing trip to The Three Valleys(revised)...


----------



## vidstephero




----------



## boarderinblack

Untracked powder with natural half pipes of Mt. Erciyes ...


----------



## orb

Not 100% Snowboarding but a decent amount!! All my gopro footage from 2012.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Cool video man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene

Yeah nice work mixing up your shots:thumbsup:


----------



## hexadecimal

Hi guys and girls, first post on here.

Relatively new to snowboarding after being a skier for a lot of years (and then a lot of years absent).
Anyway here's a couple of videos from the trips earlier this year, I cant promise art of flight quality but I hope you guys enjoy. 

Les Deux Alpes


Austria


Hex


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

well it's been awhile since I posted in here but it looks like some of the angry crew was able to put out another parks and wreck of their time at [email protected] 



Parks & Wreck: Woodward Summer Camp Special «

And my buddy finally finished up my edit from this past season, wasn't able to get some of the tricks I wanted down on film but it was still an awesome season and can't wait to get back out there next winter.



The CroBar Season Edit «

enjoy.


----------



## Ocho

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> well it's been awhile since I posted in here but it looks like some of the angry crew was able to put out another parks and wreck of their time at [email protected]
> 
> Parks & Wreck: Woodward Summer Camp Special «
> 
> And my buddy finally finished up my edit from this past season, wasn't able to get some of the tricks I wanted down on film but it was still an awesome season and can't wait to get back out there next winter.
> 
> The CroBar Season Edit «
> 
> enjoy.


Ah, so nice to see a summer installment of Parks and Wreck.

Another excellent edit, Cro! Really enjoyed that one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karasene

so I'm just sitting home calculating how much debt I'm in/ watching Yes. it's a movie... and some older vids. Wondering if anyone feels like sharing some snowboard vids that have come out lately movie wise or on Vimeo. Any good ones you'd like to share?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This should keep you occupied. Free Movies «

It goes back about 3 years and there's so many full movies in there from the typical homie free stuff to some 90's classics.


----------



## Karasene

*!*

Thank s BA! Appreciated


PS. Cro. nice vids. Me and Alec are talking about getting an epic pass.. I'd be stoked to get him out to Breck/Keystone. I think you'd have fun riding with him. However now that I'm calculating debt not sure how likely this idea is to becoming reality. If not this season then next. You know you Breck guys always got a place to crash in Ogden if you ever need a spot in UT. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

Karasene said:


> so I'm just sitting home calculating how much debt I'm in/ watching Yes. it's a movie... and some older vids. Wondering if anyone feels like sharing some snowboard vids that have come out lately movie wise or on Vimeo. Any good ones you'd like to share?


LOL! Been doing the same thing for weeks now! Watching a lot of POW vids and contemplating my debt! 

I'm still trying to figure out if this coming season, My third btw, if I could finally manage a trip to a "Real" mountain! (...by that I mean someplace with Deep POW & more than 500 ft of vertical which is about all I can get here in MI.) I still hope I will, but it's not looking real good at this time!

Here's a link to the thread I started so I could post for downloading some of those POW vids. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/83025-misc-sb-vids-posting-download.html

There are a lot of buttering tutorials I wanted to have, but I also found & posted a few really good big mountain & pow vids! Hopefully you'll see something you like! 

[late edit:] Oh yes! BA, some really great vids! I keep forgetting to check your site for those! :dunno:


----------



## boarderinblack

camp time...


----------



## turbospartan

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> well it's been awhile since I posted in here but it looks like some of the angry crew was able to put out another parks and wreck of their time at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Parks & Wreck: Woodward Summer Camp Special «
> 
> And my buddy finally finished up my edit from this past season, wasn't able to get some of the tricks I wanted down on film but it was still an awesome season and can't wait to get back out there next winter.
> 
> 
> 
> The CroBar Season Edit «
> 
> enjoy.



What type of cameras do you guys use when filming those?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

EatRideSleep said:


> Ah, so nice to see a summer installment of Parks and Wreck.
> 
> Another excellent edit, Cro! Really enjoyed that one.
> 
> Thanks!


Always glad when someone enjoys the fruits of my labors hah.



Karasene said:


> Thank s BA! Appreciated
> 
> 
> PS. Cro. nice vids. Me and Alec are talking about getting an epic pass.. I'd be stoked to get him out to Breck/Keystone. I think you'd have fun riding with him. However now that I'm calculating debt not sure how likely this idea is to becoming reality. If not this season then next. You know you Breck guys always got a place to crash in Ogden if you ever need a spot in UT. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


Thanks, I need to get my pass soon too. should be able to get that squared away in the next couple weeks. Currently don't have any plans on going to UT this winter but I'll def let you know if that changes.



turbospartan said:


> What type of cameras do you guys use when filming those?


I'm not too sure to be honest, I'll have to ask my buddy. BA may know as well but I never really payed attention to that stuff. Also that particular parks & wreck and my season edit were done by 2 different people.


----------



## timmytard

Kung-Pow & I @ Cypress Bowl, not a lot of filming done that day.





TT


----------



## ComaShell

BurtonAvenger said:


> This should keep you occupied. Free Movies «
> 
> It goes back about 3 years and there's so many full movies in there from the typical homie free stuff to some 90's classics.


Thanks man! There goes my afternoon/week...


----------



## hktrdr

timmytard said:


> Kung-Pow & I @ Cypress Bowl, not a lot of filming done that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Hardcore riding, bro. Definitely requires some super stiff gear...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

turbospartan said:


> What type of cameras do you guys use when filming those?


Cro's stuff was filmed on a Canon T2i hacked with Magic Lanter and a Canon T3i. 

Parks and Wreck was a Canon 60d and a 7d.


----------



## timmytard

hktrdr said:


> Hardcore riding, bro. Definitely requires some super stiff gear...


My spidey senses are tingling, am I detecting some sarcasm here?

In this area there are tonnes of deadheads, some visible as you can see. Most of them are just under the surface.

It's kinda hard to tell how steep it is, but @ around the 30 sec mark you get a better idea.
Still not hardcore, but I love it in there:thumbsup::eusa_clap:



I've hit deadheads before & gone tumbling head over heels a few times.
I put a huge kink in my Burton Hero when I hit a stump/log a couple years ago.
Even super stiff boots can't absorb that kind of hit, Superman tweaks his ankle when that happens:thumbsdown:


TT


----------



## turbospartan

BurtonAvenger said:


> Cro's stuff was filmed on a Canon T2i hacked with Magic Lanter and a Canon T3i.
> 
> Parks and Wreck was a Canon 60d and a 7d.





Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I'm not too sure to be honest, I'll have to ask my buddy. BA may know as well but I never really payed attention to that stuff. Also that particular parks & wreck and my season edit were done by 2 different people.



Thanks bros.


----------



## Karasene

timmytard said:


> TT


I had fun watching this! couldn't help but scout that hill for my own line.. a couple times I was thinking 'no! straight straight!' looks fun as hell. I miss tree runs like that so much! Snowbasin has more cliffs than tree runs.. and Powder Mountain has aspens but it's pretty flat.. Ahh I can't wait to ride.


----------



## Karasene

Damn Christy Prior is tearing it up! I can't believe the tricks she's pulling and it looks so smooth. :blink: Kick Ass. 

a.) have you seen her double wildcat
b.) was that last hit a switch method!?


----------



## Extremo

Karasene said:


> Damn Christy Prior is tearing it up! I can't believe the tricks she's pulling and it looks so smooth. :blink: Kick Ass.
> 
> a.) have you seen her double wildcat
> b.) was that last hit a switch method!?


Damn...this chick has tricks I'm still trying to get.


----------



## Karasene

yeah, it's ridiculous. 
I think that last hit was a reflection so it wouldn't have been switch but still. Damn.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

I've seen her ride a few times at breck this year, she slays it.


----------



## Karasene

Yeah I'm so stoked on her right now. First time I've gotten a chance to see another female goofy rider do these tricks. My bf is regular so I always get confused with different approaches. I'm no where near that good on rails but were setting up a rail in the back yard so this is deff my new reference video. 

She's is by far the steeziest female rider I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some more shred from the old world, mostly filmed in germany.
i didn`t do the filming, only the editing.

daniel kühn winter 12/13


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some more snowboarding from europe, this time with some pics of a contest in the centre of prague, czech republic...

rider: matouš tišer









rider: daniel kühn









rider: Honza Lohynský









and a quick indoor edit with 2 czech riders: tomas löttl and honza lohynský
shot @ snowtropolis senftenberg/ germany


----------



## Karasene

Some snowboarding photos I took yesterday. So good to see snowflakes again


----------



## LuckyRVA

^ awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene

LuckyRVA said:


> ^ awesome! :thumbsup:


Thanks! That wall ride is the first hit thing we've built to use the bungee we bought on so that was fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Those photos are class Karasene. Are you a professional photographer? Love the tone and the angles of the first two in particular.


----------



## Karasene

Thanks I just do it for fun and throw a watermark on em. Would be nice to actually get paid but photos are so disposable these days I really haven't put serious thought into asking ppl to pay me.. I do tell em they can buy me lunch down at the lodge and a beer tho! 

Unless they ask me to go out of my way for them... that's different.


----------



## CheesemonkE

Looks like it's dumping pretty good in that third pic. Always a good sign


----------



## hardasacatshead

Karasene said:


> Some snowboarding photos I took yesterday. So good to see snowflakes again
> 
> View attachment 28889
> 
> 
> View attachment 28897
> 
> 
> View attachment 28905
> 
> 
> View attachment 28929
> 
> 
> View attachment 28913


Nice tones dude. Top notch!


----------



## timmytard

hardasacatshead said:


> Nice tones dude. Top notch!


Just so ya know. That dude, is a hot chick


TT


----------



## hardasacatshead

timmytard said:


> Just so ya know. That dude, is a hot chick
> 
> 
> TT


Ahhh, yeah I meant to say "Nice t".... never mind.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Season three of Parks and Wrecks has officially kicked off.


----------



## Rob23

Here is a video I made last season at a buddies cottage. The jump isn't very big, and I suck. But it was the first time I hit a jump in like 4-5 years. But it was good times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKbeSk7-TaI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

I haven't been on here much since my laptop decided to die on me but heres the 2nd installment of parks and wreck for you to enjoy. 

Parks and Wrecks: Season 3 Episode 2 Breck Bangers «


----------



## baconzoo

*Blower Pow - Northeast*





 Shot 12-11-13 at Holiday Valley, NY. (Lake Effect Region)


----------



## Donutz

What the hell is that white stuff on the ground? I'm sure I've seen that, in previous years.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some shots i did 2 weeks ago @oberwiesenthal/ germany
rider: Maik Winkler









now all the white stuff is gone. hope for some fresh snow after christmas...


----------



## PiKiT

Tremblant Fam Jam Early Season Riding on Vimeo

<iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/82550020" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe> <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/82550020">Tremblant Fam Jam Early Season Riding</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user6786664">P1K1T</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>



just some riding footage I put together from last weekend. I can't get the video to embed so if anyone want's to explain that to me or just click the link


----------



## hardasacatshead

Not sure if this has already been posted by I just watched this and it was fucking great. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI_9gRc-l94

Can somebody please embed this properly if it's not working, cheers.


----------



## LA Forever

82877905

My Brian Head video


----------



## Karasene

Quick edit my bf threw together from today, me on follow cam. Riding is at Snowbasin, UT.


----------



## hardasacatshead

^dude has some skills. 

Still some nice snow up here at Jackson. Quick hike up to Sheridan bowl today - by the time I realised it was open it was already tracked out a bit. Failcake.


----------



## Karasene

cool! Do you have a pass at Jackson. Gotta get up there this season.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Sure do. 21 days on the hill already!


----------



## BCfoto

Had a chance to go to a local rail jam from a new facility that just opened for skiers and snowboarders here in Eagle Idaho..all shot with the Tokina 11-16 and single yn568ex into a reflector umbrella.. 
you can check out the rest of them here...https://www.facebook.com/BartCepekPhotography


IMG_6759 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr

IMG_6761 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr

IMG_6784 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr

IMG_6831 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr

IMG_6847 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr

IMG_6801 by BartCepekPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## East§ide

hardasacatshead said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted by I just watched this and it was fucking great.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI_9gRc-l94
> 
> Can somebody please embed this properly if it's not working, cheers.


that was SO awesome!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It's the return of Parks and Wreck after a little hiatus to try and find the road to Sochi. Our GPS failed us. This one is for the ladies.


----------



## Sn0wB0arder1327

*Advice on my video?*

Hey guys, I just put up a video of some snowboarding footage at Killington Vermont. I would really appreciate it if I could get some advice! Feel free to comment on the video! Please like, subscribe and share!

Thank You! :yahoo:

Snowboarding With a GoPro Hero3 - YouTube


----------



## PDubz

Short Park edit at Terry Peak SD 2013-2014


----------



## ShredTaos

Random pic taken of my by a photographer I met up on the peak when hiking the other day. Was a beautiful day.


----------



## Karasene

Hey Pdubs, sweet edit man!!! Good style. Gotta just start working on switch hits.


----------



## slyder

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's the return of Parks and Wreck after a little hiatus to try and find the road to Sochi. Our GPS failed us. This one is for the ladies.


1st thing I saw start laughing, not cuz he crashed. 
I know what a scorpion is but what do they call a crash where you hit so hard your board comes back to slap you solid in the Ass !!!! You can even hear it over the sound track.
I found that funny


----------



## PDubz

Not quite snowboarding but it was damn near 60 degrees over the holiday weekend! Filmed and edited by my buddy. We got some preseason skating in! 
We hope to have a nice edit in a couple weeks after our Colorado trip =)


----------



## timmytard

Not me, nor do I even know who he is:icon_scratch:

But this is what I'll be doing today.:yahoo::thumbsup:

Little showcase of _some _of the terrain on my home mtn.

https://vimeo.com/87431669


TT


edit

Forgot to post this a couple days ago.
That's what I did yesterday:bowdown:


----------



## Deacon

timmytard said:


> Not me, nor do I even know who he is:icon_scratch:
> 
> But this is what I'll be doing today.:yahoo::thumbsup:
> 
> Little showcase of _some _of the terrain on my home mtn.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/87431669
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> Forgot to post this a couple days ago.
> That's what I did yesterday:bowdown:


That song! :laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard

The Deacon said:


> That song! :laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


Isn't it great, I love it.

Here's the whole thing just encase you haven't seen it.

OUT FOR A RIP - OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


TT


----------



## livt0ride

*Soul Riding at Solitude*

Just Joined the forum. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Not bad  i quite like them baton touch style switching of riders. Would be cool to try that with my wife, except i am pretty sure she would just bowl me over


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

little edit i was in recently that my buddy will mayo put together, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## timmytard

It's been a tough week


TT


----------



## CassMT

is that Baker TT?


looking back up NBC chute on Big Mtn










lower NBC from the side


----------



## timmytard

No, I wish.

It's Cypress Bowl in Vancouver.

by far the best of the 3 local hills, hands down:bowdown:


The sides of that chute look way more fun, in both pictures:yahoo:

Time to go ninja & cut the heads off some snow ghosts


TT


----------



## CassMT

thats exatly how i ride that chute, like a giant halfpipe...if i wnt a few pow turn it's always a sure bet, no one else seems to do this, it think cuz you have to traverse pretty far out there and back, but well worth it


----------



## ryannorthcott

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> little edit i was in recently that my buddy will mayo put together, pretty funny stuff.


Beauty, couldn't stop laughing at this


----------



## livt0ride

*New edit from Feb powder day*

I have the powder day blues...said no one ever!!!


----------



## SAddiction

Here is us chasing powder in Revelstoke Canada: 






We have a free section from one of our tutorials on how to ride powder:






Hope you like them? Let us know your thoughts


----------



## hardasacatshead

I know we all hate helmet cam/pov footage but I'm gonna post this anyway. This is just some chilled out pow runs at Jackson. Nothing amazing, just nice snow. It's all in bounds too, the Missus doesn't enjoy the hikes too much so I tend to stay in bounds when she's with me. Also, she's a skier... for now. 

Snowboarding Jackson Hole, January 2014 on Vimeo


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The most inspirational crew in snowboarding currently. Talk about making something from nothing. 



Then here's my latest visual offering. Cheeseburgers! No Bones!


----------



## CassMT

hardasacatshead said:


> I know we all hate helmet cam/pov footage but I'm gonna post this anyway. This is just some chilled out pow runs at Jackson. Nothing amazing, just nice snow. It's all in bounds too, the Missus doesn't enjoy the hikes too much so I tend to stay in bounds when she's with me. Also, she's a skier... for now.
> 
> Snowboarding Jackson Hole, January 2014 on Vimeo


nice, when JH is good like that it's just so good, and big.


----------



## chomps1211

hardasacatshead said:


> I know we all hate helmet cam/pov footage but I'm gonna post this anyway. This is just some chilled out pow runs at Jackson. Nothing amazing, just nice snow. It's all in bounds too, the Missus doesn't enjoy the hikes too much so I tend to stay in bounds when she's with me. Also, she's a skier... for now.
> 
> Snowboarding Jackson Hole, January 2014 on Vimeo


I'm just blown away that all of that was inbounds!! Looks like some awesome fun! ....I had a funny comment all ready about the skier being included in the group and snaking your line in the trees, glad I re-read the post first to see that she's your missus!  


(...how's the mixed marriage working out btw?)


----------



## hardasacatshead

chomps1211 said:


> I'm just blown away that all of that was inbounds!! Looks like some awesome fun! ....I had a funny comment all ready about the skier being included in the group and snaking your line in the trees, glad I re-read the post first to see that she's your missus!
> 
> 
> (...how's the mixed marriage working out btw?)


Ha! It's alright she can handle it. 

That's a tiny bit of the in bound area, tiny. There's a bunch of in bound hikes that lead to some absolutely amazing terrain but heaps of great stuff accessible from the lifts. 

I'm working on the mixed marriage business actually, we're flying to the French Alps tomorrow (well, flying to Italy but driving to France) and she's going to board, she's not even taking her skis. I've already told her about the risks of her asking me to teach her. That shit is like Pictionary - it's designed to break marriages apart.


----------



## Varza

hardasacatshead said:


> Ha! It's alright she can handle it.
> 
> That's a tiny bit of the in bound area, tiny. There's a bunch of in bound hikes that lead to some absolutely amazing terrain but heaps of great stuff accessible from the lifts.
> 
> I'm working on the mixed marriage business actually, we're flying to the French Alps tomorrow (well, flying to Italy but driving to France) and she's going to board, she's not even taking her skis. I've already told her about the risks of her asking me to teach her. That shit is like Pictionary - it's designed to break marriages apart.


Why not get her lessons? 

Also, that was some of the least painful to watch POV stuff I've seen. Everything we've been missing this season...


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> I'm working on the mixed marriage business actually, we're flying to the French Alps tomorrow (well, flying to Italy but driving to France) and she's going to board, she's not even taking her skis. I've already told her about the risks of her asking me to teach her. That shit is like Pictionary - it's designed to break marriages apart.


My wife is also a skier, but tried snowboarding a couple times this year. When asked why I don't stick around with her to give her tips I just ensure her that it's better to learn on your own or from an instructor. :laugh:


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yeah we'll see what happens. She's only going to be there for three days (£30 flights from London to Turin are great) and I'm there for 8 so I'll probably just hang around and help her out while she's there to see how she likes it, if she picks it up quickly then she might get a lesson to get the drills down. This is a pretty chilled out trip so it should be fun anyway.


----------



## tokyo_dom

BurtonAvenger said:


> Then here's my latest visual offering. Cheeseburgers! No Bones!


I wish more videos showed the fails and outtakes like that... Lets you appreciate the difficulty & danger of the jumps more than watching clip after clip of perfect 100ft spins.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Few photos from Jackson Hole yesterday










Sunrise









From gondola peak


----------



## Deacon

we don't have epic snowfall or hills, but we have a sense of humor and fun!
Press Play > Trollhaugen | State of the Parks | Mid-March Valhalla Parody 03/16 on Vimeo

not sure how to imbed vimeo from my phone.


----------



## M.C._Dub

Put this together the other day after we got 2 feet of snow thanks to Vulcan. Mountain was on wind-hold through pretty much the whole storm, so not nearly as many waist-deep pow shots as I wanted to get in there, but it was a fun weekend regardless!


----------



## livt0ride

*Higher Ground - Canyons Resort*

Sunday Fun-day with my Michigan bro Ryan


----------



## hardasacatshead

Update! 

So I did end up getting the missus on a board this trip. The instructors were absolute garbage so I ended up teaching her myself. The conditions were utter crap while she was there so it didn't bother me just cruising around while she got the hang of it. Base of the mountain was pretty much wake boarding and the top was rock hard. Anyway, had her linking turns nicely by day three and had a ball. 

It puked snow yesterday. I was up with 4 mates and we were the only ones there apart from another group of 3 on the entire mountain - unbelievable. Had to stick on the groomers as everything else was just frozen chop but we ended up with a good 30cm dusting on top anyway so had a ball fucking about. There's an old French biker that runs a bar in the middle of the mountain who makes home brew rocket fuel called Fart so we'd do a run around the hill, drop in for a shot of Fart and a beer then do it all over again. That happened 8 times after lunch... needless to say we had a skin full by that stage. 

It continued to dump all night but I had to fly back to London today, what a shame. Probably wouldn't go back to Valfrejus, it's very small but has some nice slack/side/back country opportunities if the snow was really good. I checked out La Norma for a day too and it's probably worth a look with good conditions. 

Here's a piccie.


----------



## deagol

I had a few clips, only edited the first one...

I took a snowcat trip in February



Had a great powder run at Copper and then it avalanched (in bounds) a few days later



Survived a long mogul run called Banana at Crested Butte



Then did a steep Run called Wacky's Chute at Breckenridge


----------



## timmytard

I try & bring something for these little guys every time I go.

https://vimeo.com/m/90095212


TT


----------



## Ocho

deagol said:


> I had a few clips, only edited the first one...
> I took a snowcat trip in February
> Had a great powder run at Copper and then it avalanched (in bounds) a few days later
> Survived a long mogul run called Banana at Crested Butte
> Then did a steep Run called Wacky's Chute at Breckenridge


Love POV through trees! Good stuff.



timmytard said:


> I try & bring something for these little guys every time I go.
> 
> TT


TT, that is amazing!! Funny when you offered the peel and they were all, no way, that looks like a trap :laugh:

One of my favorite vids yet! Thanks for posting it.


Where's the riding off the chair clip?!


----------



## timmytard

EatRideSleep said:


> Love POV through trees! Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> TT, that is amazing!! Funny when you offered the peel and they were all, no way, that looks like a trap :laugh:
> 
> One of my favorite vids yet! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> Where's the riding off the chair clip?!



Ya, I don't know what happened?

The video was way longer, somehow vimeo screwed me there?

Probably for the best though?
I had my hand out for a good 20 seconds, they weren't goin' near that banana peel.
The second I got rid of it, it was feedin' time again.


TT


----------



## Karasene

BA that something out of nothing video was good stuff!! haha 


yeah yeah.. I don't post as much anymore I know, but here's a clip of some footy we got this season just from filming a couple days at Snowbasin and Parkcity. (Snowbasin has the worst vibe by the way. Only mountain I know where the park manager is still the same old dude that doesn't know how to hit a jump or features and tells park crew they can't wear the new gear they all get hooked up with because no one has "earned it" and hordes it all for himself.. anyway enough of politics.) Rider is my boyfriend Alec. 








and a couple photo shots... from me @karacapow







nose blunt to back lip @snowi_mitch








back lip @ascendedlivin


----------



## Deacon

Kerasene, +1, as always. :thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## Reezer

Shot of a friend of mine at Blue Mountain, Ontario


----------



## Irahi

Some march pow clips from the wife and I. Ladies first, so snowboarding starts a minute in.


----------



## PDubz

Hitting some rails with friends! I'm in the red.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

High speeds, trees, and death gaps. What more could you want in a Death Track?


----------



## tokyo_dom

Damn that rainbow rail slam looked painful!


----------



## schuyler

*Arahi*

where was that footage taken?


----------



## AcroPhile

A few from today. Not too shabby for April,1.


----------



## Lacbourdon

Hanging out in Killington. First week of December 2013.


----------



## Irahi

schuyler said:


> *Irahi*
> 
> where was that footage taken?


Mostly stevens pass with a little bit of snoqualmie.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Some love for the ole Stunt Ditch


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Some love for the ole Stunt Ditch


I liked this one. Loved the camera angle of the pipe showing the drop in and opposite wall. Very artistic and visually interesting. Was nice to see mellow, artful pipe riding (esp in an Olympic year...).

Also enjoy those times in P&W when you send the riders off in tandem. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

still in the hospital with some broken ribs but my lung is staying inflated on its own now i think. in the mean time check out this edit woodward put out yesterday from about 3 weeks ago. short and sweet.


----------



## Deacon

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> still in the hospital with some broken ribs but my lung is staying inflated on its own now i think. in the mean time check out this edit woodward put out yesterday from about 3 weeks ago. short and sweet.


Sending ya good vibes! Did you impale yourself on a rail? or was it just an epic taco?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

The Deacon said:


> Sending ya good vibes! Did you impale yourself on a rail? or was it just an epic taco?


got crazy head wind on a big jump about 5 feet before the take off. came up short, nose dug in right before the knuckle and slammed my right side on the kunckle super hard. broke ribs 4,5,6 and fractured another and my right lung was slightly lower then it should be. my lung is back in place but ribs still hurt and i'm home on a oxygen machine now. should be back at it in no time.


----------



## Ocho

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> got crazy head wind on a big jump about 5 feet before the take off. came up short, nose dug in right before the knuckle and slammed my right side on the kunckle super hard. broke ribs 4,5,6 and fractured another and my right lung was slightly lower then it should be. my lung is back in place but ribs still hurt and i'm home on a oxygen machine now. should be back at it in no time.


Damn wind! Ouch. Hope you heal well and quickly.

The edit: Nice! Liked the synchro shot at 1:15.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Holy steeps Batman! :blink:

Xavier back doing some mad shit.


----------



## andrewdod

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> got crazy head wind on a big jump about 5 feet before the take off. came up short, nose dug in right before the knuckle and slammed my right side on the kunckle super hard. broke ribs 4,5,6 and fractured another and my right lung was slightly lower then it should be. my lung is back in place but ribs still hurt and i'm home on a oxygen machine now. should be back at it in no time.


damn dude! thats a hell of a digger! noticed you were from smithville, grew up in Mays Landing a few miles away. Get well soon man. Keep on living the dream man!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Anyone want to question rider vs ability after this? Powder board doubles.


----------



## tokyo_dom

I thought it was going to be like me last week, heli boarding with my Parkstar. But that was awesome... i just generally sucked


----------



## Kevin137

Who needs SNOW...


----------



## hardasacatshead

Thought this was a good watch. Anyone know what Rice is riding here? Sweet looking fish cut pow stick, not in Lib's 2015 catalogue. Some good self-actualising comments in there by McMorris too, he's got a long future ahead of him I think.


----------



## Extazy

Crazy Carving!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP6sBIjzXBQ


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Looks like this is the place for one of my crappy home movies?????

Here's one from season before last in Niseko!!!!!

I'm the old fart in the black/white stripes!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some spring-slush-park-riding out of czech republic and eastern germany...

rider: paul beyer
filmed and edited by me
loc: klinovec, cz 
oberwiesenthal, ger


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Had the opportunity to attend this event and film it. Further proof you don't need a pristine park or metal rails to progress jibbing. The logging community is alive and well in Colorado.


----------



## Irahi

Just about kicked my wife's hand off for this one:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

A couple photos from Week 1 at Woodward Copper. The set up is a ton of fun with a 3 jump line, quarter pipe, and about a dozen jibs.


Front Board


Cork back 5


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Shot one of my campers took of me last week learning a new trick. The deal was if I landed a inverted trick I never tried before he would go for a nollie front flip off the same jump. He got his trick as well.

Instagram


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Finally got around to doing another episode of Parks and Wrecks. Nothing like putting an 11 year old up against a 27 year old.


----------



## LuckyRVA

BurtonAvenger said:


> Finally got around to doing another episode of Parks and Wrecks. Nothing like putting an 11 year old up against a 27 year old.



This is a video of a Canadian streaking.


----------



## snowklinger

*one footed tricks give me a giant boner*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Finally got around to doing another episode of Parks and Wrecks. Nothing like putting an 11 year old up against a 27 year old.


great work, the kids slow trick at the end was tight, maybe credit to the photog/editor....

music win


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> great work, the kids slow trick at the end was tight, maybe credit to the photog/editor....
> 
> music win



IKR? The kid's trick(s) was pretty awesome! He almost lost a couple ribs on the one rail tho! I liked seeing guys who can stomp tricks fail 'em once in a while! Lets me know they're human!


----------



## Manicmouse

Great vid! That last trick was sweet!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Here's another one from this past season.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

some more from the good old europe... spring, slush, sun, park, bails and a little bit urban...
i did the quick editing.

rider: daniel kühn
loc: diedamskopf and dachstein/ austria
klinovec and neklid/ czech republic
oberwiesenthal/ germany


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

BA came out to woodward this summer and managed to get a few shots of me and some other sick riders. I'm wearing the black woodward hoodie, gray pants and green echelon base.


----------



## timmytard

Having your friend laughing at you.:cheer:

That's what makes it special.oke:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Deacon

timmytard said:


> Having your friend laughing at you.:cheer:
> 
> That's what makes it special.oke:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


That first trick i was confused what she was tring to do... it looked like she was setting up for a tame dog, and last minute decided to spin instead. no bueno. :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137

Last year i posted a season edit from Sneakys instructor, he has another from this past season now, looks like he had fun...


----------



## snowboardty

First video i ever made. Last year at Canyons Utah on the last day. Pretty stoked on the footage for being one day of filming. Give it a look and tell me what you think! 

The Canyons terrain park 04/07/2014 - YouTube


----------



## slyder

timmytard said:


> Having your friend laughing at you.:cheer:
> 
> That's what makes it special.oke:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


The huge rectangle hole where the board dropped into then she like popped right back out of said hole all neatly intact to then give us a perfect scorpion. :10:


----------



## Manicmouse

snowboardty said:


> First video i ever made. Last year at Canyons Utah on the last day. Pretty stoked on the footage for being one day of filming. Give it a look and tell me what you think!
> 
> The Canyons terrain park 04/07/2014 - YouTube


Nice edit


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

So I finally got my buddy to edit together all my footage from this last season into a sequence of fails, landings and general fun having into a season edit. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoyed filming it.


----------



## chomps1211

:thumbsup:
10char


----------



## Ocho

Nice, Cro!

Super fun to watch for sure. Especially enjoyed the tree parts!


----------



## cav0011

awesome edit cro, I really enjoyed it. How is your recovery from injury going?


----------



## Dirrty

Dig the style Cro. where are you riding at?


----------



## slyder

Cro always an inspiration !!! Nice to see your human and stumble and crash sometimes, shows your like the rest of us, just better :whiteflag:


----------



## Karpediem

Cro, trick at ~ 1:07 was the best part for me.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Dirrty said:


> Dig the style Cro. where are you riding at?


I live in breck so mainly ride there but I also work at woodward copper so ride there occasionally as well as keystone. Made a trip out to jackson hole, wy this year to which was pretty fun despite lack of any fresh snow.



cav0011 said:


> awesome edit cro, I really enjoyed it. How is your recovery from injury going?


Thanks! I've been pretty much fully recovered since june about 1-2 months after my injury. Actually ended up kind of hurting myself again about mid july on that last clip of my edit where I eat it on a park board in the skate bowl, fell about 8-10 feet to flat and thought I collapsed my lung again but I was good again after about a week from that.



slyder said:


> Cro always an inspiration !!! Nice to see your human and stumble and crash sometimes, shows your like the rest of us, just better :whiteflag:


haha thanks, I do fall quite a bit but how else will I learn?



Karpediem said:


> Cro, trick at ~ 1:07 was the best part for me.


Yea I just started trying that trick this year and love it, really tough to get around the back like that but I started getting the hang of it.


Also have a link to BA's site with my edit along with a few kind words from the man Anthony "Crobar" Corbo 2014 Season Park Edit -


----------



## kosmoz

1:23 has sooo much style and smooth :tongue4:


----------



## speedjason

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> So I finally got my buddy to edit together all my footage from this last season into a sequence of fails, landings and general fun having into a season edit. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoyed filming it.


So much win. So much steeze in this video.:bowdown:


----------



## radiomuse210

speedjason said:


> So much win. So much steeze in this video.:bowdown:


Forgive me...but at the end of the video, there are wheels mounted on the bottom of the boards? I've never seen that before, pretty sweet. Are they skateboards made to look like snowboards? Or snowboards with wheels?

And this video...sigh. I can't wait to be on snow again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Coolest 11 year old you'll ever see.


----------



## West Baden Iron

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> So I finally got my buddy to edit together all my footage from this last season into a sequence of fails, landings and general fun having into a season edit. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoyed filming it.


Great edit Cro. Hopefully I'll make it back to Woodward again this season.


----------



## West Baden Iron

radiomuse210 said:


> Forgive me...but at the end of the video, there are wheels mounted on the bottom of the boards? I've never seen that before, pretty sweet. Are they skateboards made to look like snowboards? Or snowboards with wheels?
> 
> And this video...sigh. I can't wait to be on snow again.


They are Burton boards made specifically for Woodward. Book a session at the the barn if you're near Copper some time. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

kosmoz said:


> 1:23 has sooo much style and smooth :tongue4:





speedjason said:


> So much win. So much steeze in this video.:bowdown:


haha thanks guys, cant wait to start riding again this winter, should be heading back out to Colo the first week of nov for opening days at breck.



radiomuse210 said:


> Forgive me...but at the end of the video, there are wheels mounted on the bottom of the boards? I've never seen that before, pretty sweet. Are they skateboards made to look like snowboards? Or snowboards with wheels?
> 
> And this video...sigh. I can't wait to be on snow again.


yea burton makes it specifically for woodward, basically its a smaller snowboard with roller blade type wheels on it, a lot hard to balance on since edging is a bit different but its a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.



West Baden Iron said:


> Great edit Cro. Hopefully I'll make it back to Woodward again this season.


thanks man, def let me know if you're back in the area this winter, i'll be working at woodward again.


----------



## cav0011

BurtonAvenger;
Coolest 11 year old you'll ever see.[/QUOTE said:


> That kid is awesome. I really like that a lot of his stuff looks like he puts his own style on it.


----------



## Extazy

BurtonAvenger said:


> Coolest 11 year old you'll ever see.


Daim that little fella is so good!

I am so jealous of this 2 guys in this vid...(I cant put video in post because of privacy settings, but if you like powder vids about Japan definitely check this out!

Pirate-Movie-Productions Japan segment from PERCEPTIONS with Gigi and Elias | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

quick shot out of some german indoor slope

rider: Maik Winkler
Location: Snowtropolis Senftenberg/ Germany


----------



## nAhmir

110051790
Our latest movie "One More Try".


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Since getting all the snow in Breck earlier this month my room mates and I began building our backyard park, so far we have a pair of down logs and a slight down C log.





and here's a picture of a nose press on the bigger down log I got the other night.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

There is only so many times you can write the same article about the same bad idea before you just have to make an Internet video. Thank you to every dumb fuck that has ever invented a rotational binding.


----------



## deagol

who the $%&*^% thought that up ?

So, do you think they really believe in this idea or do they know it's awful and are just trying to sucker people in??

Someone should compile the ultimate snowboard setup: a folding dual snowboard with these bindings, the parking brake, and a kickstand.. (did I leave anything out?).. probably weighs 50 pounds.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> There is only so many times you can write the same article about the same bad idea before you just have to make an Internet video. Thank you to every dumb fuck that has ever invented a rotational binding.


Bwahahhaha ahhhahahh ahhhhahaha! I saw this video on your web site. I cringed, _AND_ laughed out loud at the 30 sec. mark! Yikes!!! 

Shit,..! Seems to me you've had to debunk this particular bad idea 2 or 3 times this year alone! 

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

chomps1211 said:


> Bwahahhaha ahhhahahh ahhhhahaha! I saw this video on your web site. I cringed, _AND_ laughed out loud at the 30 sec. mark! Yikes!!!
> 
> Shit,..! Seems to me you've had to debunk this particular bad idea 2 or 3 times this year alone!
> 
> :hairy:


Three times this year.


----------



## Psi-Man

Oh man, that ruined my lunch, wtf!......good luck Matt l.


----------



## timmytard

Coming soon.

TT


----------



## timmytard

Pretty fun day of ridin'.

No, I'd have to say it was more mind blowing, than fun.

Still pretty fun too though.


----------



## CassMT

timmytard said:


> Coming soon.
> 
> TT


like ^^^

what it's all about, my fav part in forever:


----------



## snowklinger

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Since getting all the snow in Breck earlier this month my room mates and I began building our backyard park, so far we have a pair of down logs and a slight down C log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a picture of a nose press on the bigger down log I got the other night.


sicknesssss!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't always post other peoples movies/edits/projects, but when I do know they're worth the time to watch.


----------



## chomps1211

….and it definitely was worth watching. Sweet!


----------



## chomps1211

…of course you got me to browsing thru Vimeo with that last contribution. As a result, I came across this little beauty! Hope you find it as watchable as I did!


----------



## Psi-Man

Good stuff, but watching jumps without being strapped in makes my knees hurt..


----------



## Mr.Miyagi

2nd part of the indoor series called SixTrixInTheSickFridge



rider: Thomas Löttl, czech republic
loc: Snowtropolis Senftenberg, germany


----------



## CassMT

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't always post other peoples movies/edits/projects, but when I do know they're worth the time to watch.


superb cab method 180 at 7:41...that dudes got style


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Little edit my room mate made for a friend that I got a few shots in. I'm wearing the orange jacket


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

finally got to hit the c log in the backyard yesterday and it was as much fun as i hoped.


----------



## tokyo_dom

^^ Hit my first C-shaped feature yesterday - board slide on a nice fat curved rail... Incidentally i was on my Killbox which i got after seeing you ride it in a parks & wrecks video. Super fun, wish i had something like it in my backyard to practice on!

Though i would also require a backyard. And snow.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Ok possibly one of the first to post on here with a pic like this (click on the pic to see the full 360 degree panorama):






Still getting used to my little toy so will be a bit before i feel confident holding it while riding (not waterproof, or tough, and due to the design, cannot be put in a case). The new model now also takes 360 degree videos so will be fun to see what i can capture


----------



## timmytard

tokyo_dom said:


> Ok possibly one of the first to post on here with a pic like this (click on the pic to see the full 360 degree panorama):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still getting used to my little toy so will be a bit before i feel confident holding it while riding (not waterproof, or tough, and due to the design, cannot be put in a case). The new model now also takes 360 degree videos so will be fun to see what i can capture


But look what it has done to your faces..

You've turned into the Joker.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Parks and Wreck is back for another season. This year it's going to be all about concept edits.


----------



## zackmorris

BurtonAvenger said:


> Parks and Wreck is back for another season. This year it's going to be all about concept edits.


Awesome. 

That wall ride seems even bigger in person. Superb riding/editing.


----------



## onel0wcubn

I ran into someone out in Breck last week..


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And you had to be that guy didn't you.


----------



## onel0wcubn

BurtonAvenger said:


> And you had to be that guy didn't you.


lol.. we were at the water fountain.. and he bumped into me.. we chatted for a few min.. bout shreddin.. college week.. and how crowded breck was.. asked if i could snap a pic.. he goes yeah selfie style so i snapped a pic.. went over and met his shredbots crew.. cool peeps.. 

I met ben ferguson the next day.. that kid cracks me up..


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Still that guy.


----------



## chomps1211

BurtonAvenger said:


> Parks and Wreck is back for another season. This year it's going to be all about concept edits.



I liked it! Cool concept! 

What with me not bein' all that jazzed on park stuff,..? BA you certainly come up with more enjoyable, completely watchable park edits! 

TFS!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

chomps1211 said:


> I liked it! Cool concept!
> 
> What with me not bein' all that jazzed on park stuff,..? BA you certainly come up with more enjoyable, completely watchable park edits!
> 
> TFS!


It's really Ben my video visionary that is to praise for this. I just stand where he tells me and pray I don't die.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

BurtonAvenger said:


> Parks and Wreck is back for another season. This year it's going to be all about concept edits.


i love the PW logo in the beginning lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

SkullAndXbones said:


> i love the PW logo in the beginning lol


Thanks, there will be varying movie production company inspired logos this year as it progresses.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Something for you guys to laugh at. New column we're working on parodying advertising. If you want to see more check this link If Marketing Ads Were Real Part One -


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

made a little instagram edit of some wildcats I did off a jump we built in my yard. more to come. if you like it follow me @cr0wbaar

Instagram


----------



## Epicdrone

*The Best Snowboarding And Skiing Drone Videos - 2015*

This is how we were meant to watch snowboarding!


----------



## snowklinger

Epicdrone said:


> This is how we were meant to watch snowboarding!


now if u could just finger out that dang interwebz


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Epicdrone said:


> This is how we were meant to watch snowboarding!


With horrible music? Because horrible music doesn't make me want to watch snowboarding.


----------



## l burke l

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


----------



## mikeLA

l burke l said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


Now that is some killer footage. Incredible camera work/angles/editing.


----------



## zackmorris

l burke l said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


10/10 editing skills.


----------



## larrytbull

l burke l said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


Wow 

some great stuff. All at local spots near me.
Superb video editing :snowboard1:


----------



## JH84

l burke l said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


Nice editing. 

You could probably sell that to Go pro. Lol.


----------



## flipstah

l burke l said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-6mhGvN2M


Definitely GoPro commercial worthy. :jumping1:

Here's mine...


----------



## cannonsburger

*My first triple kink*









didnt quite get away with it this time ill be back though


----------



## cannonsburger

pic from cannonsburg michigan the other day


----------



## knoxious

https://vimeo.com/121001287



Little edit of my last couple of weeks.


----------



## cannonsburger

*Newestest Cannonsburg edit*

pulled out some old style cameras fer this one.



https://vimeo.com/121551579&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />https://vimeo.com/121551579&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">


----------



## globoat

Holy crap Burke. Your crew does everything fun!


----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM




----------



## ETM

an over night dump


----------



## Jollybored

ETM said:


>


Damn nice - that in Jap?


----------



## cannonsburger

https://vimeo.com/121551579


----------



## ETM

Jollybored said:


> Damn nice - that in Jap?


That my friend is literally my back yard. I can skin from my door step to here


----------



## Jollybored

ETM said:


> That my friend is literally my back yard. I can skin from my door step to here


So. Jealous.

I had to cancel my Japan trip


----------



## TheBoardChannel

*Hiking & shredding powder in Kaprun (Austria)*

Hi there,

new on this forum and this topic is awesome!

Want to share our newest video from last week... hiking & shredding pow in Kaprun (Austria)

Hope you enjoy it! Greetz from the Netherlands!

Hike & Freeride day in March @ Kaprun - The Board Channel


----------



## Reezer

*Tremblant 2015*

Shot I got last week of Tremblant

Tremblant-5 by Reezer76, on Flickr


----------



## slyder

ETM said:


>


this is a great shot


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Here's our follow up to last years Powder Park Board. 



I also did a little interview with Dylan here. Dylan Thomas's Powder Park Board 2.0 Edit and Interview - The Angry SnowboarderThe Angry Snowboarder


----------



## cldeibner

Here are some highlights a couple good snow days we had in Santa Fe and Red River New Mexico. Hope you enjoy

https://youtu.be/-ti5sk3VkRo


----------



## Jerzey111

now that the season is done, here is my first video, learning at plattekill mtn in catskills ny. This was our first season. cant wait for the next one

https://youtu.be/90gkNUOjMYU

sorry, dont know how to show video directly on here


----------



## timmytard

Got a few nice shadow shots like this. haha


TT


----------



## timmytard

I gotta put my gloves on more, or just not bring em.


TT


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> Got a few nice shadow shots like this. haha
> 
> 
> TT


Wow... _that_ scares me! 
Great shot!


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Wow... _that_ scares me!
> Great shot!


Haha, what does?


TT


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> Haha, what does?
> 
> 
> TT


Air. 
I get scared by getting too much air - and those pics look like a loooong flight time :eyetwitch2:. 
(I'm working at it . We've a perfect little cliff/rock band with a very constantly rising hight and a steep landing (perfectly situated directly under the chair; entertainment guarantee, lol). Been eying that band the last two seasons, but due to the shitty coverage, it wasn't ridable. If hope we get a good cover next year, I gonna grab that rabbit heart and throw it over it.)


----------



## timmytard

neni said:


> Air.
> I get scared by getting too much air - and those pics look like a loooong flight time :eyetwitch2:.
> (I'm working at it . We've a perfect little cliff/rock band with a very constantly rising hight and a steep landing (perfectly situated directly under the chair; entertainment guarantee, lol). Been eying that band the last two seasons, but due to the shitty coverage, it wasn't ridable. If hope we get a good cover next year, I gonna grab that rabbit heart and throw it over it.)


Well, you know as well as I do, that's exactly how you do it.

That little bit of pressure, not to eat shit in front of everyone
Is even better

I love that Hollywood shit, haha, that kind of pressure is good for you.

Hopefully, one of these blind wind lips doesn't turn out to be the 500 footer
Those are tough to land.

This might scare you neni

*****Caution*****
It scared me, haha, for a second
https://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## neni

timmytard said:


> Hopefully, one of these blind wind lips doesn't turn out to be the 500 footer
> Those are tough to land.


Haha, we have some of these blind lips, but 2000 ft. If you go over there? No need to worry about the landing, just enough time for your last Ave Maria. No region to blindly jump over things here .




timmytard said:


> This might scare you neni
> 
> *****Caution*****
> It scared me, haha, for a second


Haha, that's brilliant, especially in combination with the naked arms/hands - you're a special breed :laugh:.
I'm full of jelly and admiration on everyone who has the skillz and confidence to do such airs. 

BTW: TT, if you add the full link of the vid into the url (without the VIMEO brackets), it will embed your vids also for mobiles: https://vimeo.com/127430148


----------



## timmytard

Well the local snowboardin' season died a couple months ago, so I shaved off the Mohawk.

It comes out on the first day of the season & stays until the last day, then it's gone again until next year.

It had already been gone a month or so, just didn't feel right ridin' without one

My aerodynamics were all out of wack. 

Ahh, feels so much better now. 

haha


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Awesome moment!!!


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> *****Caution*****
> It scared me, haha, for a second
> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> TT


Heeey that's me! woot woot. Needless to say, I didn't go off that blind lip. hahaha the hell with that shit.

I did go off it later, once it wasn't blind anymore


----------



## t21

F1EA said:


> Heeey that's me! woot woot. Needless to say, I didn't go off that blind lip. hahaha the hell with that shit.
> 
> I did go off it later, once it wasn't blind anymore


That was you! i thought it was TT lol!


----------



## F1EA

t21 said:


> That was you! i thought it was TT lol!


No no; that IS TT. But there's also me in there (the dude with orange pants and black shirt). It's more of a cameo hehehe


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Got a few new pictures of myself during summer camp here at Woodward Copper so figured I would share them since it's been awhile.

First up is a little cab 270 gap to the down to bring back on a small box.


Next a little hurricane style pressed back board on the quad kink, or quatro kinko as I like to call it.


Here I am showing one of my campers how a proper method is done on the super tramp at the barn


Front board thru the down, flat, down. don't do this trick often enough and this was actually my first one since last summer.


and finally, this is a brand new grab I did while in the middle of a back 1 this last week, taipan and tail grab at the same time. I'm calling it a Tailpan for now.


----------



## chomps1211

Cool stuff!!  (...totally diggin' the bermuda shorts 'n' leggings btw!) :laugh:


----------



## F1EA

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> and finally, this is a brand new grab I did while in the middle of a back 1 this last week, taipan and tail grab at the same time. I'm calling it a Tailpan for now.


Call it a Talipan.


Cool pics.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

chomps1211 said:


> Cool stuff!!  (...totally diggin' the bermuda shorts 'n' leggings btw!) :laugh:


haha snowpants are way to hot even when i only wear boxers underneath. i was def regretting wearing pants in that last photo after hiking that jump numerous times. may have gotten in a bit of trouble for not wearing a helmet too but oh well ha. apparently i need to wear one even while off duty in the summer park.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

also in case anyone was wondering, in all these photos i am riding next years rossignol retox, reallllly fun summer board and next years graphics are dope.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

been working a shit ton lately so haven't had much time to get on here recently but here's another photo i got back when summer camp was still going on in july


----------



## Mystery2many

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> been working a shit ton lately so haven't had much time to get on here recently but here's another photo i got back when summer camp was still going on in july



Dope ass photo! Also like the skier in the background wishing he could have style but he skies. (no offense if that's your bro!)


----------



## Forcite

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> been working a shit ton lately so haven't had much time to get on here recently but here's another photo i got back when summer camp was still going on in july


Sweet shot!


----------



## slyder

Cro your style and skill always motivate me to try harder in my park riding !

I (hope I got trick name right) always consider the Crail your signature move. Stylish and smooth then to see you throw it on a set of down-stairs  wow...
I'll simply be happy with it off a small park jump. Your making me look forward to this season, again !!!


----------



## Dr. Freeman




----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Finally got my season edit out, would've liked to have gotten a few more tricks but still happy with how it came out.



Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

slyder said:


> Cro your style and skill always motivate me to try harder in my park riding !
> 
> I (hope I got trick name right) always consider the Crail your signature move. Stylish and smooth then to see you throw it on a set of down-stairs  wow...
> I'll simply be happy with it off a small park jump. Your making me look forward to this season, again !!!


Sorry just noticed this! Thanks a lot, yes that is a crail with a fire cracker haha


----------



## deagol

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ..
> Let me know what you guys think.


very impressive. Was there a bit of the new Ripsaw in there?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

It was mainly the Jibsaw but I was also riding the Retox.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

new pic of the tailpan grab from the other day


----------



## Extremo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Finally got my season edit out, would've liked to have gotten a few more tricks but still happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Damn man. Good work. That's a stoker edit for sure. I wish I had your jump skills.


----------



## snowklinger

Cro really is nasty. He didn't even learn to snowboard until he was like 35, everyone take heart!


----------



## Zolemite

Nice edit Cro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipstah

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Finally got my season edit out, would've liked to have gotten a few more tricks but still happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Awesome! So much air! I'm not a park guy, but I have respect for people who loves to do rails. 

Trees are cooler haha.

This is my lame contribution:


----------



## nikog

*Prairie Streets // Cale Ochitwa 2k16*

[ame]https://vimeo.com/163331983[/ame]
Peep the footy! Tough year with little snow but Cale got fire.


----------



## zackmorris




----------



## hikeswithdogs

Some quick pics from my Brighton Closed Ski Resort solo tour yesterday


----------



## nikog

[ame]https://vimeo.com/164359731[/ame]


----------



## boarderinblack

A group of more than 20 friends both snowboarders and skiers got together on Erciyes Highland. Thanks to every fella for another awesome week of snowboarding/skiing. Freedom for all, Enjoy


----------



## Phedder

First time filming myself snowboarding so my riding and the angles are a little awkward, plenty to learn from though. 30 Minutes later the sun came out hah, gutted.


----------



## Phedder

Decided to try revert carves for the first time today during my break, luckily it was quiet and the lifty loves his photography. Got these snaps from my 3rd or 4th attempt, definitely need to get more leaned over and extended but pretty happy with it so far!


----------



## timmytard

Phedder said:


> Decided to try revert carves for the first time today during my break, luckily it was quiet and the lifty loves his photography. Got these snaps from my 3rd or 4th attempt, definitely need to get more leaned over and extended but pretty happy with it so far!


Sweet nicely done.
You got those on lockdown it looks like.

Now do that, but instead of coming back around.
Just turn your whole body & come out of it switch.

If you get what I'm talking about?
That looks slick.

That's how you ride fakie.

You're lucky you got that dude there, that's good right there.
Bring him a tripod, hahaha seriously lol


TT


----------



## Phedder

No school groups booked (We usually have 100+ kids each weekday to keep us running) and a not so great forecast meant we were closed yesterday. 15cm fell overnight so a bunch of us went to Ohau to hike for freshies, cleared around 10.30 too! My powder board was up the hill so I only had my Cobain with me, handled everything like a champ. 

From the top lift up. 








Looking across to the peak. Our group put in all those tracks. 








Clearing weather








From the peak back along the ridge. 









Couldn't believe there weren't more people hiking. I was exhausted by around 1.30 so spent the rest of the day finding as many side hits as possible, end of the day decided on 'one more run' once the others had given p and as soon as I rode off the chair got a massive cramp in my rear leg. Had to sit there massaging it for 10 minutes before the last ride down hahaha, worth it.


----------



## timmytard

Phedder said:


> No school groups booked (We usually have 100+ kids each weekday to keep us running) and a not so great forecast meant we were closed yesterday. 15cm fell overnight so a bunch of us went to Ohau to hike for freshies, cleared around 10.30 too! My powder board was up the hill so I only had my Cobain with me, handled everything like a champ.
> 
> From the top lift up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking across to the peak. Our group put in all those tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearing weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the peak back along the ridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't believe there weren't more people hiking. I was exhausted by around 1.30 so spent the rest of the day finding as many side hits as possible, end of the day decided on 'one more run' once the others had given p and as soon as I rode off the chair got a massive cramp in my rear leg. Had to sit there massaging it for 10 minutes before the last ride down hahaha, worth it.


Gawd damn.......
That second pic, how big are those rollers? Lol

Yeah, I prolly woulda got a hard on too?r
Prolly, what am I talkin' about haha, it's hard as a rock right now & I'm only lookin' at the pics. Lol

Not sure if I woulda pulled over to fix it though?
Maybe share with someone?
Fix though? No.

Hahaha TT


----------



## Phedder

The rollers in the second pic? Not sure how to describe how big they are, but you can see from the tracks the air time we were getting. Probably a solid 5-7m traveled in the air on that first one? But that's coming into it pretty hot due to the steepness there. 

Mate who had a decent camera just put up a few shots, he managed this one of me which I love for two reasons: It's the only picture I've seen of myself riding switch, and it's also right before I had my first and hopefully only tomahawk of the season haha. My switch has improved a lot this season, but apparently not enough... Tried to butter it back around and ate shit *hard*. Neck still doesn't feel quite right hah.


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Decided to try revert carves for the first time today during my break, luckily it was quiet and the lifty loves his photography. Got these snaps from my 3rd or 4th attempt, definitely need to get more leaned over and extended but pretty happy with it so far!


That's sick man. Ya, that revert carve was alluding me last season. Gonna try to get that down hopefully by the end of this upcoming season. But the reg. euro carve I love doing every chance i can, to the point I've gone thru 2 pairs of gloves this past season from all the friction my gloves taken haha. Got the toe-side euro carve pretty comfortable, always aiming to graze the nips as much as I can each time loll. But want to get that heelside euro carve down this season also, a la Ben Ferg in this incredibly beaut of a line by the wonderkid: 

https://www.facebook.com/olivier.gittler/posts/10153731743026284



timmytard said:


> Sweet nicely done.
> You got those on lockdown it looks like.
> 
> Now do that, but instead of coming back around.
> Just turn your whole body & come out of it switch.
> 
> If you get what I'm talking about?
> That looks slick.
> 
> That's how you ride fakie.
> 
> 
> TT


You referring to Dylan Gamache's in this clip, at around 28 secs? Cos that (and all his euro carve variations, look so gangster. What a boss) maneuver is a thing of beauty. This whole clip, really tho is too. If haven't seen this, it's a must.

https://youtu.be/4K_qHOXOEdw


----------



## timmytard

GDimac said:


> That's sick man. Ya, that revert carve was alluding me last season. Gonna try to get that down hopefully by the end of this upcoming season. But the reg. euro carve I love doing every chance i can, to the point I've gone thru 2 pairs of gloves this past season from all the friction my gloves taken haha. Got the toe-side euro carve pretty comfortable, always aiming to graze the nips as much as I can each time loll. But want to get that heelside euro carve down this season also, a la Ben Ferg in this incredibly beaut of a line by the wonderkid:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olivier.gittler/posts/10153731743026284
> 
> 
> 
> You referring to Dylan Gamache's in this clip, at around 28 secs? Cos that (and all his euro carve variations, look so gangster. What a boss) maneuver is a thing of beauty. This whole clip, really tho is too. If haven't seen this, it's a must.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4K_qHOXOEdw


No, not like that one at the 28sec mark.
He brings it back around.

I'm talkin', once you are fully reverted, so still going forward, with the board backwards.
Instead of bringing it back around, to your normal riding position.

Just turn your body, keep your board reverted.
But turn your whole bod around, so you are now riding switch.

It reminds me of the Terminator haha.
When he has his back to you then, turns it into the front of him.
Hard to explain.

Go into the revert carve, then once you're board is completely turned 180 & you are still facing the way you came into the revert.

Change body position, so you are now riding switch.
Your board stays reverted, but you come out of it riding switch.
You are in mid deep toe side carve when you turn your body position back around.

You exit it, already deep into a toe side carve.

I've only seen a couple people do it.


TT


----------



## emt.elikahan

Coal Approach Winter

When the whole crew is just really into it. 
Can't wait for the snow to return!

Edit: not sure what's up, but just click the 'Watch on Vimeo' button. It goes straight to the vid..


----------



## GDimac

Austin Sweetin just rippin it. Beauty little edit.


----------



## GDimac

*A super dope Max Buri edit*

One ripper to keep an eye on. This dude has been coming out with such sick parts the past couple seasons. Def one of my fave upcoming riders, style for days. Enjoy this awesomeness.


----------



## Phedder

Some snow porn for kicking the season off! 

Looking up to Standish which wasn't open, yet...









Not even sure of the name there, but man that's gonna be fun too when it opens. Perfectly steep and wide groomers to lay some carves. 









From Wawa looking across at what Standish chair accesses. So much goodness up there.









From Wawa across to Delerium Drive. One day!









The only picture I took once Standish opened, this was about 2 hours later... You can see the untracked snow in the center of the pic, and so many side hits everywhere! Sunshine generally isn't steep, but man does it have side hits for days. So much fun.


----------



## zackmorris

I can't wait for Colorado to look like that again. Fuuuu


----------



## snowangel99

phedder said:


> some snow porn for kicking the season off!
> 
> Looking up to standish which wasn't open, yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even sure of the name there, but man that's gonna be fun too when it opens. Perfectly steep and wide groomers to lay some carves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from wawa looking across at what standish chair accesses. So much goodness up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from wawa across to delerium drive. One day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only picture i took once standish opened, this was about 2 hours later... You can see the untracked snow in the center of the pic, and so many side hits everywhere! Sunshine generally isn't steep, but man does it have side hits for days. So much fun.


you are going to have an awesome season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GDimac

*Our first turns of the season *

My lady & I getting our first turns of the season during Tremblant's opening weekend. Not too many runs open yet but definitely a much better start than our last winter. Super thankful to be back, now just need it to get cold again for our local spots to open


----------



## robotfood99

*Droneboarding*

So, when you are tired of the lift lines...


----------



## sabatoa

My favorite video today- Amazing Side-slipping


----------



## emt.elikahan

Lol! He's soo good though. such clean style


----------



## DaftDeft

Yea, I've been watching a lot of Knapton's videos. When I picked up snowboading last year I figured it was a young, thin person sport and I just didn't have the body type to be really good at it. Watching this guys videos gives me hope that I can progress to some slick riding.

Of course he's been doing it forever and seems to have amazing talent at it, but his style is something to aspire to I think.


----------



## MMSlasher

Does anyone have any idea what his board specs are? Is it a cambered deck, rocker, crc etc? Maybe flex too? I'm not asking about ww, effective edge or stuff like that.


----------



## Snow Hound

MMSlasher said:


> Does anyone have any idea what his board specs are? Is it a cambered deck, rocker, crc etc? Maybe flex too? I'm not asking about ww, effective edge or stuff like that.


Yeah it's a Custom Donek Twin - super wide and stiff and fully cambered. He's ridden a few different decks including a Custom X for quite a while. Dude is rad.


----------



## MMSlasher

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah it's a Custom Donek Twin - super wide and stiff and fully cambered. He's ridden a few different decks including a Custom X for quite a while. Dude is rad.


Thank You!! I was on the Donek site for the custom twin and nowhere did it say if it was cambered or rockered. I was thinking camber for sure, but it just didn't say anywhere. It was driving me crazy.


----------



## deagol

I've been to the Donek factory, I think every board they make is cambered.

Edit: super nice folks, BTW.


----------



## Deacon

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah it's a Custom Donek Twin - super wide and stiff and fully cambered. He's ridden a few different decks including a Custom X for quite a while. Dude is rad.


I have patroller buddy that rode with Knapton last year for a day or so and bought a Donek as a result. He says that board absolutely rips.


----------



## 16gkid

Ordered a custom spec Donek Incline because of Knapton, gonna drive into Denver and pick it up at Donek before heading to the mountains next week, cant wait! its a 158 with a 29.5 cm waist:surprise:, no more booting out for me


----------



## Phedder

I wish this image was half a second later hah, or the video as intended (Friends gopro was set to timelapse... whoops) but I'm loving my new Custom X, thing holds an edge like nothing else I've ridden yet, and boy can it launch you when loaded properly off side hits.


----------



## slyder

*Riding with friends at Granite Peak*

here is us a bunch of friends from SBF having a great time on a very cold day.....




























Trying to find one of Deacon on lift w/us he got a fast cold temp wax while we took a few runs










Kinda my signature selfie....

had a great time can't wait for a few more trips this year.


----------



## JDA

Hello from Japan, my friend and I are here for 2.5 weeks, he is on skis and I'm on a new Burton skipjack surf. 
We are currently in fukushima riding empty resorts, fresh tracks from open to close, very deep powder.


----------



## deagol

here is a good public service announcement


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> here is a good public service announcement


Good post!!!! Good reminder!

My friend in Switzerland had a ligament in her ankle severed by some asshole ooc skier! Hit her so hard, Ski edge severed it right thru her boot!!

She was laid up almost a year with surgeries, pins, screws & whatnot. Rehab was looong & painful too. 

She's back & riding again now,.. but it was touch n go for awhile!!!

Gotta watcher own backs ppl! :blink:


----------



## Gnukel

chomps1211 said:


> Good post!!!! Good reminder!
> 
> My friend in Switzerland had a ligament in her ankle severed by some asshole ooc skier! Hit her so hard, Ski edge severed it right thru her boot!!
> 
> She was laid up almost a year with surgeries, pins, screws & whatnot. Rehab was looong & painful too.
> 
> She's back & riding again now,.. but it was touch n go for awhile!!!
> 
> Gotta watcher own backs ppl! :blink:


 I very nearly got clipped by a skier today cutting behind me to get in to the lift line. I nearly lost my shit, but decided that it wasn't worth my time chewing him out when I could be shredding 8" of powder (He stopped and had to wait for his buddy).

Photo cause I love this board.


----------



## JDA

More from Japan, we are in Hokkaido now. 

https://vimeo.com/202180994


----------



## deagol

Gnukel said:


> I very nearly got clipped by a skier today cutting behind me to get in to the lift line. I nearly lost my shit, but decided that it wasn't worth my time chewing him out when I could be shredding 8" of powder (He stopped and had to wait for his buddy).
> 
> Photo cause I love this board.


I almost got taken out by a skier at Copper the other day. It was SIA, so all sorts of ski racer types were there mixed with regular riders. This guy comes flying down the trail straight-lining. I was the downhill skier (rider) and he came within about 3 inches. 

RE: the 25. I love that board also. Got to borrow one last season for a week or so. Wish I still had it.


----------



## snoeboarder

Announcing the winning photographs in our photo competition, Exposure - Snowboard Magazine


----------



## localheroeshun

great video, it seems to be a nice place


----------



## JDA

We rode Niseko today


----------



## Rogue

ThunderChunky said:


> This is not me...mainly cause I'm not 11, but I have no clue who this is either. But this is fucking crazy.
> 
> BS double cork 10 snowboard 11 year old Marcus Kleveland - YouTube


Trying to stay alert at work (browsing) and after seeing him win gold in xgames I thought I would quote this post I just came across. Cool to see him continue his incredible skill


----------



## deagol

Gnukel said:


> I very nearly got clipped by a skier today cutting behind me to get in to the lift line. I nearly lost my shit, but decided that it wasn't worth my time chewing him out when I could be shredding 8" of powder (He stopped and had to wait for his buddy).
> 
> Photo cause I love this board.


I want that (solid) board.. how do you like it?

here is a vid of riding the split version.... (it always amazes me how Gopro's flatten terrain out)


----------



## Gnukel

deagol said:


> I want that (solid) board.. how do you like it?
> 
> here is a vid of riding the split version.... (it always amazes me how Gopro's flatten terrain out)


I really really like this board. I started the season on a Type Two till there was enough snow for the 25, and I haven't gone back to the TT. I like how it handles powder and everything else that i've thrown at it. The stiffer flex is something that I really enjoy. I have a couple days on my West and TT (After riding my 25) and I don't feel as comfortable on them. I've been meaning to get on my ripsaw but I have a hard time getting off the 25.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Pow day at Kirkwood Friday 24/02


----------



## deagol

here is one from Sunday...


----------



## Noreaster

deagol said:


> here is one from Sunday...


Much respect. Tuning Forks is no joke and my quads were aching just watching your board go over those crusty ridges.


----------



## snowangel99

deagol said:


> here is one from Sunday...


If I there were a love button I would click it! Good job. Looks tiring.


----------



## deagol

Noreaster said:


> Much respect. Tuning Forks is no joke and my quads were aching just watching your board go over those crusty ridges.


It's ironic we were just talking about crampons the other day. I knew this could happen, but I noticed a few crampon cuts in my snow pants from doing this climb the other day....

Ugg....


----------



## Noreaster

deagol said:


> It's ironic we were just talking about crampons the other day. I knew this could happen, but I noticed a few crampon cuts in my snow pants from doing this climb the other day....
> 
> Ugg....


Welcome to the club. I usually pull hems up (ask me why, ha) and secure them with a rubber band but on this last trip still got my inner gaters cut somehow, one of them clean in half along with its elastic band. 

Leg gaters though. They might actually make good sense for you as a single day tourer.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

deagol said:


> here is one from Sunday...


That's a pretty amazing journey there, thank you for sharing the experience. That was awesome to watch. Eye 
opening seeing what some will go through for a couple of turns.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

Here is a short video that shows a sluff happening in the back-country. It was a unique experience to try to ride though this. It had a lot more weight than you would expect.. the music is silly, but that's what Youtube allows..


----------



## Deacon

deagol said:


> Here is a short video that shows a sluff happening in the back-country. It was a unique experience to try to ride though this. It had a lot more weight than you would expect.. the music is silly, but that's what Youtube allows..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0owpNn4c-c


What angle is that? It looks like you'd want to just point it between the rocks and let er rip to get clear....:surprise:


----------



## deagol

Deacon said:


> What angle is that? It looks like you'd want to just point it between the rocks and let er rip to get clear....:surprise:


I looked it up on Caltopo, and they have it colored as "blue" which corresponds to 46 to 50 degrees on their legend.

Pointing it would have been both good and bad. Good in that you get the heck out of there faster and less likely to cut something loose, bad in that the acceleration going down through that narrow section would have been insane. If I was able to avoid the rocks and get out into the open and slow down before exploding, that would have been good. I can see that I did cut it too much.. live & learn. 

With hindsight about this chute, I was thinking pointing it more would have been ideal, but maybe not a full-on straight line. I can see why pointing it could be smart, but it feels like looking down the barrel of a gun (with yourself being the bullet). 

I will leave that stuff to Xavier...


Edit: there is one guy who I occasionally ride with that does point it on stuff like this. Very different style than mine. He is also younger..


----------



## Argo

I prefer the falling leaf method on anything more than a blue groomer.


----------



## deagol

I should mention, and am not sure if it apparent or not, but the first segment of footage is slow motion (half speed). I thought it showed what the snow did better...

Also, the snow itself was heavy. It got warm this day and we waited for things to soften up before dropping in. The top layer was wet and heavy, but it was very firm underneath. We saw two skiers drop in maybe about 30 minutes after we did and they side-slipped down this chute hanging on for dear life...


----------



## Rogue

youtube lets you use any music now btw @deagol


thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Rogue

Avalanche Control in the gated expert terrain at Meadows earlier this week. Makes you realize this stuff is no joke 
Looking up...







[/URL]IMAG3141 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Looking further down








[/URL]IMAG3142 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Looking back up








[/URL]IMAG3143 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Argo

Looks like fun terrain. We still have not been to meadows....


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> youtube lets you use any music now btw @deagol
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing !!


Rogue,


I *think* I know what you mean...

I actually have 2 videos up and I used the music I choose (Deadmau5) but I got a copyright notice. It's not a violation, but it limits what I can do with those two specific videos.... 

I think this is what you are talking about (??)

Here is one of them that uses the non-copyright free music..






I do get a copyright notice from Youtube with this (not that I did anything "wrong" though). So, I guess I could re-phrase my statement when I say "that is what Youtube allows"....



Rogue said:


> Avalanche Control in the gated expert terrain at Meadows earlier this week. Makes you realize this stuff is no joke
> Looking up...


Holy $*!T, those are big blocks !!!


----------



## Rogue

I don't entirely know what I'm talking about, I just know I uploaded a video I made with a mainstream song and it added the information to the video and copyright info. I think I can share it also and it won't block it like it used to before. In the past I was the only one who could watch it, not anyone else. I started using vimeo because it let's me upload whatever without issues.


----------



## deagol

Rogue said:


> I don't entirely know what I'm talking about, I just know I uploaded a video I made with a mainstream song and it added the information to the video and copyright info. I think I can share it also and it won't block it like it used to before. In the past I was the only one who could watch it, not anyone else. I started using vimeo because it let's me upload whatever without issues.


I get a mesage that directs me to this link..
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6013276?hl=en

the video does work and does play, but you don't have full control over it...


----------



## Phedder

Had my first major damage of the season a few days ago, hidden shark teeth under about 7-8cm of powder. Pretty happy with how this base patch has turned out, now to fill in all the other scratches, get the edge sharp again and then cross my fingers it all holds...


----------



## snowangel99

Yikes! Looks like you did a great repair job

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

I wish I could claim it, I got out head tech to do it, too many angles hah. I've only done a couple base patches and they're all basic rectangles along the edge. But I watched him do the whole thing so now I've learned a few more things about complicated patches


----------



## Motogp990

@Argo isn't the "local" your son?

How'd he end up hooking up with the snowboard pro camp dude?

I watch his vdos sometimes because he's from whistler.

Btw sorry If you wanted to show everybody the video yourself


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> @Argo isn't the "local" your son?
> 
> How'd he end up hooking up with the snowboard pro camp dude?
> 
> I watch his vdos sometimes because he's from whistler.
> 
> Btw sorry If you wanted to show everybody the video yourself


No way, is he actually?

Man, I want to go to Bachy so bad. My aim is in the next 2 winters, hopefully.


----------



## 16gkid

Yeah thats him, pretty awesome! Kids a beast!


----------



## Argo

Motogp990 said:


> @Argo isn't the "local" your son?
> 
> How'd he end up hooking up with the snowboard pro camp dude?
> 
> I watch his vdos sometimes because he's from whistler.
> 
> Btw sorry If you wanted to show everybody the video yourself


Yeah, definitely him. He is pretty social and talks to everyone he rides the lift with. These guys just happened to hop on the lift with him. He had fun riding with them. Great group of guys. Unfortunately we had to leave around 130, northwest opened up right as we left. He wanted to keep going with them but he needed to get his oil changed and go to work.


----------



## lab49232

Some photos from Whitewater BC this past week. They actually closed Sunday for the season even though they had 100% coverage with over 130" base, there's just nobody on the mountain to keep it open..... Snowed every day we were there and it was untouched powder with zero people for an entire week! Pictures don't do it justice but talk about steep and deep, I would feel comfortable saying it even leaves Baker left wanting with ride-able and hike-able steeps, cliffs and trees. Every peak pictured is easily accessible via short hikes from the top of one of the chair lifts. The last photo for steepness reference it looks like im sitting down staring at a flat line but I'm actually standing up looking straight down a chute


----------



## deagol

RE: Whitewater.

Good example of how ski areas open too early and close too early


----------



## lab49232

I mean in their defense one night they go a foot of fresh in Nelson, a town where EVERYONE and their kids ski and snowboard religiously and the place was still empty. There's no way they weren't operating at a loss, and even a foot of fresh wasn't bringing people in anymore. No point in being open if you're not selling lift tickets...


----------



## Phedder

Loving spring powder! Perfect conditions for hunting out some drops. 














































Apologies for pictures of skiers, but I haven't got any of myself yet and the only SB shot I got was the last one. We must have lapped that little cliffed section 5-6 times, was so good in there!


----------



## deagol

here is a vid from the day after April Fool's Day- which sort of explains the choice in music. Nothing special, feeling lazy on the video front. plus, my computer really sucks..





.


----------



## deagol

from a week ago today...


----------



## Phedder

Friend wanted to take a few pictures today, so of course I was happy to oblige :grin:










And 10 shots of a switch nose roll, hopefully Imgur actually kept them in order! She started the shots a little late, but stoked how it came out for a single attempt hah. 

Switch Nose Roll - Album on Imgur


----------



## SnowMoose

Ummmm


I saw this today....!


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Friend wanted to take a few pictures today, so of course I was happy to oblige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18034266_10154526401323059_7539095710232831414_n.jpg?
> 
> oh=b296adc96783521f0b3c6864fff5090a&oe=5982E96A
> 
> And 10 shots of a switch nose roll, hopefully Imgur actually kept them in order! She started the shots a little late, but stoked how it came out for a single attempt hah.
> 
> Switch Nose Roll - Album on Imgur


Dope man. Love the toeside euro shot esp.


----------



## Phedder

To say today was a good day would be the understatement of my year :grin: Can't believe my luck to have this be my only day off today...Though I was still up there at 5am to help get the field ready for the day, so I earned it! 

I forgot the pole for my action cam so didn't get any selfie action shots, but I did take these two clips which I find hilarious. Showing no matter how much enthusiasm you start with, you still need the right equipment for the job... The second clip is about 45 seconds after the first oint:






Apologies for the skier footage, but it's all I've got for now!


----------



## basser

Phedder said:


> To say today was a good day would be the understatement of my year :grin: Can't believe my luck to have this be my only day off today...Though I was still up there at 5am to help get the field ready for the day, so I earned it!
> 
> I forgot the pole for my action cam so didn't get any selfie action shots, but I did take these two clips which I find hilarious. Showing no matter how much enthusiasm you start with, you still need the right equipment for the job... The second clip is about 45 seconds after the first oint:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVANf2HPDSQ
> 
> Apologies for the skier footage, but it's all I've got for now!



Oh man that looks so good, enjoy it! 

Looks like the skier is having some trouble keeping his tips up.


----------



## Deacon

basser said:


> Oh man that looks so good, enjoy it!
> 
> Looks like the skier is having some trouble keeping his tips up.


It happens to all guys. And size doesn't matter.


----------



## basser

not what i was getting at... that's a common skiing phrase (means staying above powder)


----------



## AbandonCouch

*Happy monday folks!*

We are getting there to Winter. HANG IN THERE!


----------



## JDA

Earlier this year in Japan.


----------



## GDimac

JDA said:


> Earlier this year in Japan.


Damn, another awesome shot. Fuji in the background?


----------



## JDA

GDimac said:


> Damn, another awesome shot. Fuji in the background?


Thanks, this is Mt Yōtei up on the northern island of Hokkaido.


----------



## SGboarder

GDimac said:


> Damn, another awesome shot. Fuji in the background?


This calls for a serious :facepalm1:


----------



## GDimac

SGboarder said:


> This calls for a serious :facepalm1:


haha pardon the ignorance :embarrased1:. Hoping to never make that mistake again, esp once I make the trek out there to finally experience that fabled Japow conditions.


----------



## chomps1211

SGboarder said:


> This calls for a serious :facepalm1:



Riiiiiiiiight! Cuz _this_ mtn...
Fuji: 









looks nothing *at all* like this one!
Yotei:









Dude,... _Your_ the one needs a serious facepalm! 





GDimac said:


> haha pardon the ignorance :embarrased1:. Hoping to never make that mistake again, esp once I make the trek out there to finally experience that fabled Japow conditions.


Ignore him,... he likes feeling superior!!  It was an honest mistake!


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> Riiiiiiiiight! Cuz _this_ mtn...
> Fuji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nothing *at all* like this one!
> Yotei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,... _Your_ the one needs a serious facepalm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him,... he likes feeling superior!!  It was an honest mistake!


Haha, yeah so take that haha


TT


----------



## GDimac

Hahah, thanks for looking out Chomps/Timmy. All good tho, just have never been. Good to know, nonetheless


----------



## JDA

Got a video coming out soon with footage from our 3 week trip to Japan this year, this is a screen grab from Rusutsu. I will never forget this day, it was the best snow I have ever been in and we had it all to ourselves from open to close, fresh tracks every run.


----------



## SGboarder

chomps1211 said:


> Riiiiiiiiight! Cuz _this_ mtn...
> Fuji:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nothing *at all* like this one!
> Yotei:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,... _Your_ the one needs a serious facepalm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore him,... he likes feeling superior!!  It was an honest mistake!


Erm, no. The shape is obviously very similar (doh, they are both stratovolcanoes...) and that is well known. But the size difference is so massive (Fuji is twice the height and ~8x the size of Yotei) that there should be no confusion.

More importantly, there is no place with riding like in the picture and such a view of Fuji. Obviously so given its location. It is like asking whether the photo show Popocatépetl or Vesuvius: Clearly no, because if it was that picture could never be taken like that.

That was the reason for the facepalm not some superiority thing. Maybe think first before making asshole comments.

Even honest mistakes (which it obviously was) can be deserving of a facepalm. Many of your posts are prime examples...


----------



## GDimac

SGboarder said:


> Erm, no. The shape is obviously very similar (doh, they are both stratovolcanoes...) and that is well known. But the size difference is so massive (Fuji is twice the height and ~8x the size of Yotei) that there should be no confusion.
> 
> More importantly, there is no place with riding like in the picture and such a view of Fuji. Obviously so given its location. It is like asking whether the photo show Popocatépetl or Vesuvius: Clearly no, because if it was that picture could never be taken like that.
> 
> That was the reason for the facepalm not some superiority thing. Maybe think first before making asshole comments.
> 
> Even honest mistakes (which it obviously was) can be deserving of a facepalm. Many of your posts are prime examples...


All good dudes, it was simply ignorance stemming from the simple fact that I've never been there yet (aiming to change this in the next 2-3 winters max ). Which to be fair, is why I asked cos I clearly wasn't sure. Def appreciate the backing though, Chomps/Timmy. But at the same time, I'm also always open to learn or get educated in areas that I'm more in the dark about.


----------



## chomps1211

GDimac said:


> All good dudes, it was simply ignorance stemming from the simple fact that I've never been there yet (aiming to change this in the next 2-3 winters max ). Which to be fair, is why I asked cos I clearly wasn't sure. Def appreciate the backing though, Chomps/Timmy. But at the same time, I'm also always open to learn or get educated in areas that I'm more in the dark about.


Which is great! ...and Im not asking you to agree with or join in on my distaste for, and bashing of SG! That's "my" thing & it goes back much further than this latest dumb assed post of his! >

Most of us here are open to learning something new. Which was a huge part of my problem with his typical jack-wang comment!!! 

If you've _never_ been to Japan,.. (and you're not some sort of geography geek,..) How could one be expected know? One lone cone volcano looks pretty much like the next. I'll wager 90% of the members who viewed that pic assumed it was Fuji. When you think of Japan & snow capped volcanoes,.. it sure as _fuck_ isn't "Yotei" that pops to mind first!!! 

SG's facepalm comment is the epitome of "Asshole" comments he likes to post. He seems to like to disagree just for the sake of disagreeing!! It's his bread & butt butter. He loves to focus on some obscure, nit picky detail so he can disagree and show how superior he is! It's his raison d'être! (...look it up SG!) :laugh: 

He was ever so quick to ridicule you over a completely understandable error in geography. And why,..? Because he somehow just expected you to know some obscure detals or features of a region you've never been to? And he did so with absolutely no explanation as to why it couldn't have been Mount Fuji. Not until he was called out for being an asshole. How much more proof is needed that he's a pedantic fucktard? 

At least "I" provided photographic evidence for my reasons for ridiculing his ridicule. :laugh:


----------



## ctoma

Before this site turns into EZLoungin'...


----------



## chomps1211

ctoma said:


> Before this site turns into EZLoungin'...


I'll calm down when there's snow on da ground!!! :laugh:


----------



## basser

I was just gonna say, obviously because it's off season


----------



## GDimac

ctoma said:


> Before this site turns into EZLoungin'...


Haha touché.

And fair points Chomps, makes total sense. SG does have an apparent deep knowledge base on all things tech related, especially. But just goes about it in the Sheldon/Big Bang manner, I guess lol


----------



## Phedder

Quite possibly my last good turn for the southern hemi season. Though I miiiiiight get desperate enough to make the 8 hour round trip on my only day off next week...


----------



## Soughted

:frown:its just because its off season


----------



## timmytard

Soughted said:


> :frown:its just because its off season


No, he really is an ass hat.
Almost every post he makes, he either belittles someone, &/or is just a fuckin' idiot.

Honest, go read through some of his posts.
I bet in under 10 min/posts read.
You'll be like "wow, that guy's a total loser"

Haha, I'm not shittin' ya.
Try it & see for yourself:dry:


TT


----------



## Manicmouse

Ignore the thread necromancy


----------



## Donutz

Soughted posted exactly five throwaway posts within a very short time frame, then disappeared. Probably just wanted enough posts to allow a link in his spammy sig (which I've removed)


----------



## deagol

here is a random one made with new software (which I have a long long way to go to understand), but highlights the awesome copyright-free music available on Youtube. Camera rattles around way too much, also. I hate Windows 10 and this software is a free replacement for the video software that comes with it......


----------



## txb0115

Summer time blues, got me dreaming of pow...


----------



## Phedder

txb0115 said:


> Summer time blues, got me dreaming of pow...


I'm struggling, now at the longest I've been without riding in the last 24 months. How do people do this summer thing?


----------



## Scalpelman

Wow. Sweet footage. Nice summertime motivation vids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

We had some good conditions downunder in Perisher last weekend, mate got this photo of me on the skipjack which I rarely get to ride unless I'm in Japan.


----------



## JDA

My last day of the season yesterday so decided to hit some bigger jumps. I'm happy to still be progressing at the age of 41, just a frontside shifty, couldn't quiet get the grab.


----------



## Manicmouse

Now the opposite of an action shot. The long walk :dry:


----------



## Donutz

Manicmouse said:


> Now the opposite of an action shot. The long walk :dry:



cue Volga Boatmen song.


----------



## Stavros

https://snowboarding.transworld.net/videos/eric-jacksons-alignment-full-movie-feature-interview/


----------



## Snowdaddy

Didn't know where to post the first in the new series so I 'm just going to bomb it here.

https://youtu.be/pYr-YuvPmqE


Jonesing for turning...


----------



## neni

Suffering from acute snow deprivation syndrome (winter hasn't yet qrrived in our neck of woods)... scrolling through memories gives some relief...

[ame]https://vimeo.com/126702503[/ame]


[ame]https://vimeo.com/160648003[/ame]


----------



## F1EA

Nice bunny hil ^

Last season was like this by late November:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfOTmu8F9sx/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1uqxnhww55z0z

This season's not even near. It's sad. But staying positive here. Prayer and meditation... :bug:


----------



## chomps1211

F1EA said:


> _*...Nice bunny hill *_^



Ya,..!!! _Sure,..!!_

As long as *this...*











...is your idea of _"Bunnies!!"_  :laugh:

Awesome stuff @neni!!


----------



## F1EA

chomps1211 said:


> Ya,..!!! _Sure,..!!_
> 
> As long as *this...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is your idea of _"Bunnies!!"_  :laugh:
> 
> Awesome stuff @neni!!




https://goo.gl/images/16ft1B


----------



## deagol

neni always sets an impossible-to-follow example...

and I thought this was fun:






and this on the most expensive boar I've ever borrowed (and was paranoid I would damage)


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> neni always sets an impossible-to-follow example...
> 
> and I thought this was fun:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUKyS1cpITU
> 
> and this on the most expensive boar I've ever borrowed (and was paranoid I would damage)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quyJTMCxRMw&t=3s


Was that solo?


TT


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> Was that solo?
> 
> 
> TT


Hi Timmy,

Nope, not solo. Killclimbz from this forum had already gone down and you can see his tracks.
There were 3 others above waiting, so 5 of us total.

-It was a good day.


----------



## 16gkid

So last winter my work sent me to Amsterdam for 2 months to work at one of our data centers, so I reached out to Neni and of course her and her partner were super cool and invited me out to Switzerland for a long weekend staying with them in their cabin(which was dope!) Got to ride a few days, meet some cool people, and eat a TON of cheese. The weather could have been better, but who knew TOO MUCH snow was gonna be our problem? My first experience at a european resort and it definitely has a way different feel that the US (no yellow jackets FTW!) till next time!


----------



## chomps1211

16gkid said:


> So last winter my work sent me to Amsterdam for 2 months to work at one of our data centers, so I reached out to Neni and of course her and her partner were super cool and invited me out to Switzerland for a long weekend staying with them in their cabin(which was dope!) Got to ride a few days, meet some cool people, and eat a TON of cheese. The weather could have been better, but who knew TOO MUCH snow was gonna be our problem? My first experience at a european resort and it definitely has a way different feel that the US (no yellow jackets FTW!) till next time!



Awesome dude!
Question... are those first three pics still _in_ bounds, or are they back/side country.



_Cuz if they'z inbounds? That shiznit iz da bomb!!!_ >


----------



## 16gkid

All pictures are inbound, they had crazy high avy danger that week, could see mountain faces just ripped off all around the resort, we had to wait 2 days to hit that snowfield, it was firm spring corn style by then, still fun!


----------



## F1EA

Not sure what's more gnarly, sketchy, butt-puckering material....... Deagol's super sketchy chute or those swiss inbounds slides. I'm assuming they were triggered, but still....... :death:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Question... are those first three pics still _in_ bounds, or are they back/side country.
> 
> 
> 
> _Cuz if they'z inbounds? That shiznit iz da bomb!!!_ >





F1EA said:


> Not sure what's more gnarly, sketchy, butt-puckering material....... Deagol's super sketchy chute or those swiss inbounds slides. I'm assuming they were triggered, but still....... :death:


We don't have this "inbound" concept. Off the groomer is "BC". Not _real_ BC.. , but not controlled; it's your own responsibility to choose where to go or leave it. Certain slopes are very save as the angle is low, certain slopes are bombed, but only those, which could put a groomer in danger. If there's no groomer below? No bombing. 

Those pics are slopes right below the chairlift, which we usually love to ride; they lead into awesome gullies. But they were a clear no-go at that time. (Huge debris fields in the gullies; we tried... no fun!); We had to stick to a very selected part of the mtn to show 16gkid some nice runs; off-piste runs which had the right angle and exposure and are ridden frequently. Cos at that time, everything steep high alpine was an avalanche debris war zone as stuff just went off spontaneously from the massive dumps. 
So... yes, @chomps1211, that's "inbound" if you define inbound as hop of the chairlift and ride it. But you need to decide yourself when/where to ride there. It's avy terrain at certain days. On other days, it's playground .
And no @F1EA, that wasn't a controlled slide. But it also wasn't a dangerous slide cos that specific slope - right below the chairlift - wents off every year. One only rides it at certain days. Special was that it just was one of the 100 slides all around the upper zone of the resort.


----------



## deagol

We all rode together a few years ago (a SBF crew including Mrs. & Mr. Neni) and it was a ton of fun.. 
Riding with them at their home mountain would be awesome.. very lucky 16Gkid !!

The mountains there is Switzerland look way better than what we have here...


----------



## chomps1211

deagol said:


> We all rode together a few years ago (a SBF crew including Mrs. & Mr. Neni) and it was a ton of fun..
> Riding with them at their home mountain would be awesome.. very lucky 16Gkid !!
> 
> *The mountains there is Switzerland look way better than what we have here...*



Dunno about better,.. certainly different & fun. (...but then I thought CO was fun too.) ::grin:

It _looks_ as tho a lot of their resorts are truly _Alpine_ resorts. Which is pretty cool. 

I have another friend living in Switzerland over on the Zurich side. Her & @neni's resort & groomer shots _all_ appear to be pretty much well above treeline. (...at least it does where they're choosing to ride anyway. :lol: )


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> We don't have this "inbound" concept. Off the groomer is "BC". Not _real_ BC.. , but not controlled; it's your own responsibility to choose where to go or leave it. Certain slopes are very save as the angle is low, certain slopes are bombed, but only those, which could put a groomer in danger. If there's no groomer below? No bombing.
> 
> Those pics are slopes right below the chairlift, which we usually love to ride; they lead into awesome gullies. But they were a clear no-go at that time. (Huge debris fields in the gullies; we tried... no fun!); We had to stick to a very selected part of the mtn to show 16gkid some nice runs; off-piste runs which had the right angle and exposure and are ridden frequently. Cos at that time, everything steep high alpine was an avalanche debris war zone as stuff just went off spontaneously from the massive dumps.
> So... yes, @chomps1211, that's "inbound" if you define inbound as hop of the chairlift and ride it. But you need to decide yourself when/where to ride there. It's avy terrain at certain days. On other days, it's playground .
> And no @F1EA, that wasn't a controlled slide. But it also wasn't a dangerous slide cos that specific slope - right below the chairlift - wents off every year. One only rides it at certain days. Special was that it just was one of the 100 slides all around the upper zone of the resort.


So you're responsible to educate yourself and make your own decisions instead of suing people when things go bad?
What a concept.

This was last week. It's a controlled slide though. It was huge:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/w...ada-aka-pacific-south-west-5.html#post3338203

This is other one is partially out of bounds as you have like a 45min hike to that peak, but it leads into inbounds terrain (or backcountry if you drop to the other face). We rode the drop immediately right of the shiny rock outcrop on that same day, but you can see the other 2 lines had been bombed, so it's still relatively safe:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh2lz8RH77Q/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ep1a3rzu02fb

That ^ was end of last season. And the cornices and those trigger slides mean it's pretty unsafe unless they get bombed. In fact, even after bombing, very few people would drop on those cornices.

In a way, it's pretty safe here; but sometimes you do get turned back from going sidecountry if conditions are too risky. I've learned to listen to them (patrol).


----------



## Snowdaddy

Kiddy-slope bombing 2

https://youtu.be/7q3dhGOMZY8

:grin:


----------



## Donutz

Some stuff from Monday, my last day on Whistler before heading home. Beautiful day, hard snow.

































































ETA: There are pictures in this post, and the markup is all correct. WTF?

ETATA: NVM, looks like the forum requires an https link.


----------



## Manicmouse

Great photos! Your treeline eyebrows in the first photo are a bit disturbing though...


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> Some stuff from Monday, my last day on Whistler before heading home. Beautiful day, hard snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: There are pictures in this post, and the markup is all correct. WTF?
> 
> ETATA: NVM, looks like the forum requires an https link.


And the opposite, about a week earlier.... ugly day, soft snow  

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsn6VvfH-Bj/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=fylrjfua97n5


----------



## neni

A brief history of freeriding

https://youtu.be/0ME_hvlaf7I


----------



## Deacon

Ok kids, I finally got a GP and gave er a crack. -20f air temp the morning of the recording, she was a bitt chilly.

This was maybe my 3rd lap holding this thing...


----------



## deagol

A unique angle. Pic taken by Jason B.


----------



## Manicmouse

Deacon said:


> Ok kids, I finally got a GP and gave er a crack. -20f air temp the morning of the recording, she was a bitt chilly.
> 
> This was maybe my 3rd lap holding this thing...


Can't see the vid anymore


----------



## JDA

A couple of photos from my season so far.


----------



## Raulis Balulis

love smooth snowboarding Ryan series, love hi's style of carving, buttering and doing things with such a flow


----------



## 16gkid

Testing new drone style shot on insta360


----------



## Donutz

16gkid said:


> Testing new drone style shot on insta360
> View attachment 151938


Do you have the adventure case or are you using the camera naked?


----------



## 16gkid

Donutz said:


> Do you have the adventure case or are you using the camera naked?


Buck naked! I do have the camera in the lanyard case and a goggle bag when not in use


----------



## Donutz

I've switched over to the Insta 360 OneX from the Rylo based on the phone interface (way superior), the wifi connection capability (not available at all on the Rylo) and the availability of a wrist remote.
Having said that, I really hate the form factor. I will never wear that thing on my helmet. Never mind the teletubby look, the tall form factor creates a significantly higher moment arm that you can feel when you move your head.


----------



## 16gkid

Caught a surprise powder day at Breck on friday, they had about 20 inches total, had my new carving board mounted up because the weather man called zero snow, she did ok when it was steep but the nose wanted to sink badly in the flats, United Shapes Orbit 157

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7wd3IbFGLP/


----------



## Alpine Duke

Is this from a follow-drone tracking you? @16gkid ?


----------



## Donutz

Alpine Duke said:


> Is this from a follow-drone tracking you? @16gkid ?


He's using a 360 camera and holding the selfie stick in his right hand. The camera erases the stick.


----------



## deagol

Rylo, correct?


----------



## kieloa

deagol said:


> Rylo, correct?


Well I can see #insta360onex


----------



## Aztrailerhawk

deagol said:


> Rylo, correct?


Guy on da pass calls it "The Hand of God"


----------



## BoomersVideoBlogs




----------



## BoomersVideoBlogs




----------



## WigMar

I just saw this video of a guy riding a spine into an avalanche. He ollied out of it and skated away like a boss! It's about 4:45 into the video. There goes one of that cat's nine lives. Hats off. 

Avalanche ollie


----------



## timmytard

Fuck yeah, that was without out a doubt the most ass kickin' ollie of his life & that little fist pump as he rides away, must have felt sofa king good.
Made my eyes water.
Soo good


TT


----------



## 16gkid

Last run of the season probably, got a free ticket for copper last Friday for the ride for Jake event, great vibes, good turnout, layed a carve down for Jake

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9zP6WBlG7L/


----------



## Manicmouse

Here's my 4 year old grom last week:






His first 2.5 days on the snow this season  The last 2 seasons he did some odd days, just pointing down the slope and crashing into us. He's really mastered the falling leaf... More like rocket leaf.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Manicmouse said:


> Here's my 4 year old grom last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first 2.5 days on the snow this season  The last 2 seasons he did some odd days, just pointing down the slope and crashing into us. He's really mastered the falling leaf... More like rocket leaf.


That's cool, I love seeing my daughter progress. Nearly brings a tear to my eye knowing we both were meant to be there last week and seeing good conditions.

Enjoy


----------



## Manicmouse

Yeah, it really sucks for you guys  I hope 2021 brings better luck. Who knows what travel is going to look like next year.


----------



## littlesupermo

Hi, I'm new at this place... needed another place to nerd around boarding even more 

So I thought it would be good to start here.. this is something from the past season, enjoy:


----------



## snow & pow adventures

GoPro Mouth Grip showcase


----------



## littlesupermo

here we go again!
last friday I was in memories sitting in front of the chimney thinking of snowboarding...
60 minutes later I created this little video

enjoy


----------



## WigMar

Travis Rice has a new film out...

Resetter


----------



## Scalpelman

WigMar said:


> Travis Rice has a new film out...
> 
> Resetter


Wow. Amazing rider. Lots of research to those lines for sure. But man he just goes balls in for some of those chutes and launches.


----------



## GWoman

WigMar said:


> Travis Rice has a new film out...
> 
> Resetter


That's the playground I need these days. The soundtrack is cool, man.


----------



## littlesupermo

nothing new as we are not allowed to travel atm

here's something for the pow lovers in this forum, I couldn't resist to use the extra time between the years to create a little highlight vid:


----------



## 16gkid

Just practicing some heelside carves, slowly cleaning it up, snow sucks so far this season


----------



## WigMar

caden311 said:


> I'm loving some of the videos on here. This is one of my favorite riders Scott Stevens. He kills it! You guys should check it out.


Not cool buddy. That link goes to some ad bullish.


----------



## Manicmouse

WigMar said:


> Not cool buddy. That link goes to some ad bullish.


He's a spammer, use the report button


----------



## Donutz

Bye bye


----------



## 16gkid

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3624227660972089


----------



## 16gkid

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3625497237511798


----------



## deagol

finally replaced a lost Gopro, but have some editing issues.





I don't know what the problem is when I upload to Youtube, but the resolution sucks on there but looks great on my PC


----------



## Manicmouse

deagol said:


> finally replaced a lost Gopro, but have some editing issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the problem is when I upload to Youtube, but the resolution sucks on there but looks great on my PC


Enjoyed that 👍


----------



## Snowdaddy

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLMvbGSlL4Y/


----------



## deagol

Snowdaddy said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLMvbGSlL4Y/


that's a unique style, never see anyone ride heelside that deep, very nice


----------



## deagol

new location


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Total Impact Shorts works!
Crash around 1:40


----------



## Donutz

snow & pow adventures said:


> Total Impact Shorts works!
> Crash around 1:40


Wrong video maybe? Couldn't find it.


----------



## deagol

ouch !


----------



## deagol

WigMar said:


> Travis Rice has a new film out...
> 
> Resetter


beautiful and amazing. Wow, I am surprised that the slope didn't slide when he landed that air @ 3:25, also at 10:00


----------



## Jkb818

Did some surfing today! Something so satisfying about shredding with no bindings.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Donutz said:


> Wrong video maybe? Couldn't find it.


Still doesn't work? It doesn't have any viewing restrictions :/




deagol said:


> ouch !


The very bad, icy and uneven ground under the fresh powder. Lesson learned - do not charge in these conditions xD

bruise


----------



## Donutz

snow & pow adventures said:


> Still doesn't work? It doesn't have any viewing restrictions :/


NVM. PEBKAC.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

On Piste Fun


----------



## 16gkid

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3769561526438701&id=100001546732082


----------



## Dalton B




----------



## littlesupermo

ski resort nearly for our own, gopro9 max lens mod + gopro max in samnaun switzerland


----------



## Dalton B

Went to the park for the first time! Check it out


----------



## Dalton B

Episode 3! Leave a like! ❤


----------



## deagol

my latest attempt


----------



## JPShow

New podcast with professional snowboarder Lyon Farrell:

Lyon Farrell is a professional snowboarder on the U.S. Snowboard Team. We talk about his life, growing up on Maui, transitioning from skating to snowboarding, dealing with sponsorships and the impact companies have on athlete’s lives—both positive and negative, getting into big-wave surfing, and much more.









3 — Lyon Farrell: Snowboarding, Sponsorships, and Growing up on Maui. — Joao's Podcast Show


Lyon Farrell is a professional snowboarder on the U.S. Snowboard Team. We talk about his life, growing up on Maui, transitioning from skating to snowboarding, dealing with sponsorships and the impact companies have on athlete’s lives—both positive and negative, getting into big-wave surfing, and muc




www.joaospodcast.com





Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/show/2UQBzjgijp6i0qZbslh6My?si=b1206647549645b1
Apple: ‎Joao's Podcast Show on Apple Podcasts
Amazon Music: https://music.amazon.com/podcasts/8ebeedc5-107d-4678-93a2-8d3baf8b9f01/joao's-podcast-show
YouTube: 




www.joaospodcast.com


----------



## Snowdaddy

I'm not sure if I or anyone else already shared this. The most perfect nose roll ever?


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## Silversurfnsnow

Got My first session of the year in yesterday after some flurries!


----------



## littlesupermo

so empty here? I was in Switzerland the weekend before... tried out my new weston backwoods and the gopro10


----------



## deagol

Switzerland looks amazing


----------



## Dalton B

First day of the season! Was a great day, so stoked to be back up there riding and filming more videos.


----------



## Boarder_dude

Here's a video for you


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Last weekend was fun!
My boards:
Gentemstick Zephyr 160
Flux DR 162
Nidecker Mosquito 148 (what a beast!)
Others:
Flux DR
Sims SNR
K2 Carve Air


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think it's time I repost my first very own snowboard film... for some perspective on having fun.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

haha awesome xD


----------



## Snowdaddy

I wouldn’t be surprised if I got a job offer from Koruashapes any time now.


----------



## BoardieK

Some of today's turns. As you can see one came to an abrupt end, not sure what happened but you can see where the contact points landed. Only resulted in a short backside slide though.


----------



## Snowdaddy

There are little penguins on the slope!


----------



## Dalton B




----------



## Dalton B

Little edit i threw together for instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Dalton B

Finally getting comfortable with side hits and such!


----------



## littlesupermo

Korua Cafe Racer and Pow Pow Pow - can't say more - enjoy


----------



## Dalton B




----------



## littlesupermo

recently my korua cafe racer becomes dusty, weston backwoods takes over


----------



## Dalton B

Park Laps! (Snowboarding at Mount Washington, BC)


----------



## Dalton B




----------



## Powdertrax

Not sure if I’ve posted this before, but for those of you that have ridden a raceboard with plate bindings and hard shells, know how tough riding a half pipe on that setup would be. One of my favorite pics.


----------



## deagol

I've been lazy and burnt out on filming anything, including snowboarding this season. But, this gets the point across I think.
In another thread about a well known snowboarding YouTube vlogger, I referred to his videos as "polished". Everything is relative, so compared to anything I could ever put together from an editing POV, that's definitely true. I would up my standards if I cared enough and was motivated in that way. I already have a job, so don't want to take hobbies too seriously


----------



## 16gkid

Getting pitted 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbcDn-lO6Bd/


----------



## Phedder

I always forget this post exists! Here's the luckiest photo of my season taken in March. Largely because I just ran into a photographer buddy of mine in the lift line and he can make anything look phenomenal and loves scouting hits for us hah. The drop is fairly tame and I hate I'm grabbing it from the side hah, the point hurts compared to a more blunted tip...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca8NvGgvoYp/


----------



## Scalpelman

Phedder said:


> I always forget this post exists! Here's the luckiest photo of my season taken in March. Largely because I just ran into a photographer buddy of mine in the lift line and he can make anything look phenomenal and loves scouting hits for us hah. The drop is fairly tame and I hate I'm grabbing it from the side hah, the point hurts compared to a more blunted tip...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Ca8NvGgvoYp/


Sweet grab. But the photographer is badass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

probably my last time out for the season.. short edit with a new board. Might head up again if the snow turns to good corn snow, but time will tell.


----------



## Eivind så klart

deagol said:


> probably my last time out for the season.. short edit with a new board. Might head up again if the snow turns to good corn snow, but time will tell.


Looks sweet!


----------



## Eivind så klart

Did’nt take much pics this year, just random Strava photos. Great winter though. 


























A lot of snow during winter makes for great summer riding. Still several meters of corn up high.


----------

